# The Game of Kings OOC



## Ringmereth (Jun 24, 2006)

*The Game of Kings*
An Eberron Adventure


_In the late morning, many hours after the city of Tantamar had awoken and began its daily business, a modestly aged man commenced his morning routine in his private room at one of the town's rustic inns.  The simple desk had been pushed under the single window, so the man sat in the small patch of sunlight while he dined on his usual bread and sweet wine.  As was his routine, he occupied himself over breakfast with his various correspondences.  The fresh, crisp breeze off the harbor shuffled his pile of parchment sheets a little, and played with his quill as he wrote.  This morning he was composing a recruitment letter for his next mission, which had drawn him out of his comfortable metropolitan environment to this annoyingly quaint fishing village.  The final copy of the letter read:_

Renowned Adventurer,

            I am writing to you because I am seeking a specialized and highly skilled team.  It is no small task which I need to accomplish, and require only the finest.  Your reputation as an emerging expert in your field came to my attention as soon as I began my search, and I am pleased to inform you that you have been chosen as a candidate for this selective and carefully coordinated group.

            While I cannot divulge the details this task to you in a letter, for any interception would be highly dangerous and most likely prove disastrous, you have my word that all you need to know will be explained at our first meeting.  What I can tell you is that this mission will test you like nothing else ever has, and you will find yourself in places you never could have imagined.  Furthermore, should you have any hesitations about accepting an offer with so little information, I can assure you that price is no object in my cause, and you will be rewarded duly for your efforts.

            Should you decide to accept my offer, you need only arrive at the Tantamar ferry to Port Verge on the morning of Sol, the 21st of Nymm, properly prepared and equipped, to meet myself and your partners.

            Hopeful and anticipant,

                        Elinvath Sargessean


_He then reread the letter, signed his name in one gesture of his quill, and placed it on the corner of desk, to later be transcribed tenfold by his personal assistant.  Already out of bread, he downed the last of his wine and stared thoughtfully across the water.  Through the morning fog, one could trace the outline of a massive keep perched on the opposite shore.  Shaking this distraction from his mind, the man pulled out another slip of parchment, this time to write a personal letter:_


A -

            I have finished my search for the proper team, and the letters shall be sent this afternoon.  You needn’t worry; I have checked them all thoroughly, and none shall be a danger to our most honorable Cause.  I shall tell them nothing that risks our plans.

And so, it is my honor to announce to you that in approximately three weeks time, I shall bring you that Prize which you have entrusted in me task of securing, and our movement can begin.  Until then I shall continue to write you regularly, and keep you informed on our progress here.

                        - E


_After completing this message, the man cast a small charm on the parchment to ensure only friendly eyes would read it, then folded it and sealed it carefully with wax, but did not impress it with his signet; nor did he leave it for his assistant like the other, but carried it with him as he pulled on his cloak and left the room._


- - - - - - - - - - 


The Game of Kings is an ECL 4 campaign set in Eberron for seven players, DMed by Ringmereth and Dark Jackalope. The game is currently full.


*Character Submissions*
If you're interested in joining this game, please submit a character background. The objective of your background is twofold: firstly, to describe your character's history, personality, and role, as well as what made them decide to accept an offer to work as a mercenary adventurer, and secondly, to impress us with your writing abilities. Full character sheets should be submitted after backgrounds, not before them, and should be in the format below:

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Name: Joe
Class: Fighter 1
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 1d10+2, 12 HP 
Initiative: +1
Speed:  20 ft
Armor Class: 19 (10 +5 armor +1 dex +2 shield +1 dodge)
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Grapple: +4
Attacks: Longsword +6 (1d8+3, 19-20 x2)
Full Attack: Longsword +6 (1d8+3, 19-20 x2)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Human Traits
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +1
Abilities: Strength 16, Dexterity 12, Constitution 14, Intelligence 10, Wisdom 12, Charisma 10 
Skills: Craft (weaponsmithing) +4, Intimidate +4, Swim -5
Feats: Weapon Focus (longsword), Dodge, Power Attack
Action Points: 5
Languages: Common
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: None
Gender: Male
Age: 21
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 195 lbs

Spells:
Spells Known: None 
Spells Memorized/Spell Slots: None

Inventory: 
Breastplate (200 gp)
Masterwork Longsword (315 gp)
Heavy Steel Shield (20 gp)
Traveler's Outfit
[/sblock]

Characters who submitted characters for the original recruitment call and not taken on initially will have increased priority for joining mid-game in the event that alternates are necessary.


[sblock=Character Creation]
- Sources. The following sources, with some exceptions, are allowed in this campaign.  

_Core Rulebooks
Eberron Campaign Setting
Races of Eberron
Complete_ series
_Expanded Psionics Handbook_ 

Additionally, Racial Paragon Classes, Flaws (maximum of one), and Spelltouched Feats (only those caused by spells of 3rd level or lower if taken at character creation) from _Unearthed Arcana_ are allowed. Additional sources may be approved on a case-by-case basis, and material in these may be vetoed. 

- Races. All races described in Chapter 1 of the Eberron Campaign Setting are allowed, and other humanoid races common to Eberron may be approved on a case-by-case basis. Other races, including those from the Expanded Psionics Handbook, are not allowed. In addition, the racial focus of the Kalashtar on their conflict with the Inspired make them a difficult fit for this campaign, but they are not prohibited.

- Classes. A few classes are not allowed: the Samauri (and Ronin prestige class) from Complete Warrior, the Ninja from Complete Adventurer, the Shugenja from Complete Divine, and the Wu Jen from Complete Arcane. We feel that neither of these classes fit into Eberron well and do not exist in this campaign. 

- Alignments. All alignments are acceptable for player characters. However, those who wish to play characters of a darker persuasion must interpret their alignment so as to avoid causing undue inter-party conflict. Disagreement is welcomed, but never to the point where it causes a character to refuse to work with another, or resort to physical attacks on another party member. Similarily, good and lawful characters must not be so extreme in their views that they cannot work alongside their shadier colleagues.

- Calculations. Ability scores will be determined using a 33-point buy. Note that all characters without level adjustments will have four hit dice and therefore have an ability bonus to distribute. Hit points will be calculated using the 3/4ths method after first level.[/sblock] 


[sblock=House Rules]
When playing the game, we wish for all players to adhere to these conventions.

- Rolls and mechanics. In order to keep the game's focus on good roleplaying and storytelling, we will attempt to keep game mechanics as far behind the scenes as is possible. To that end, we will handle all die rolls. Additionally, listing modifers and bonsues for actions a character is taking is not necessary. While informing us that your fighter's attack does 2d10+9 damage on a critical hit may be convenient, all character sheets will be stored in the Rogue's Gallery for easy access, and frequently bringing up mechanical considerations during play detracts from the narrative. 

- Modifications. A number of minor changes to standard 3.5e rules are in effect:

	1. The feat Dodge applies to all attacks, not just those from a single enemy designated each round. Treat it as a normal +1 dodge AC bonus.
	2. Half-Orcs gain +2 to Constitution along with their existing racial ability modifiers. Half-Elves gain an 4 extra skill points at first level and 1 per level 	thereafter, as humans do.
	3. Heighten Spell no longer exists, and spellcasters may freely prepare and cast spells at higher effective levels using higher-level spell slots. Additionally, the 	feats Investigate and Research have been removed, since the "expanded" options they confer should already exist for the skills to which they pertain.
	4. Sorcerers recieve 4 skill points per level instead of 2, and have access to Knowledge (all) and Diplomacy as class skills. They may also Quicken their spells, 	ignoring the usual increase in casting time caused by use of metamagic feats.
	5. The Diplomacy skill has been weighed in the balance and found wanting. Rich Burlew's revision (found at http://www.giantitp.com/Func0010.html ) is used 	instead of the standard rules found in the PHB. 
	6. The rules regarding material components have been modified. Inexpensive material components with no listed cost are simply unncessary when casting 	spells. Spells requiring expensive material components worth 1000 gp or less may be cast without them at -1 caster level, but only if the new caster level of the 	spell is normally allowable--for example, a 7th level wizard could not cast stoneskin without the material component, since an effective caster level of 6 is too 	low to cast a 4th-level spell. Spells requiring expensive material components worth over 1000 gp cannot be cast without them.

- Out-of-character text. While we prefer that posts describe actions in sufficent detail that we can determine how to translate the narrative to the d20 system, we also recognize that actions may require clarification in game terms. All out-of-character text should be made after your in-character description, and in red text. For example,

_Grehgnir grasps his intricately carved staff with his bloodied right hand and holds it aloft. Eyes narrowed and fixed on his foe, he waves his thumb and forefinger left and right while pronouncing four arcane terms in a low voice filled with anger, hoping his spell will stop the rampaging orc in its tracks.

OOC: Grehgnir casts lightning bolt on the orc warrior._

- Dialogue. Each player should pick one color and use it for his or her character's dialogue. For example:

_Tired and dirty from the long day spent trudging along the forest path, Jhonan raises a hand in greeting to the small town's guardsman. "Well met. Can ye tell me where I can find me'self a warm bed for th' night?"_

All NPCs will speak in orange.[/sblock]


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Jun 24, 2006)

Hmm, while there may be no practial value to my posting here, I might as well introduce myself as the other DM of this campaign.  So... here I am.  You may notice I'm a new member to EN World, but worry not, I have DMed, and even co-DMed, before.  (Just for "proper" D&D, rather than pbp.)  No matter, though, I'm competent enough with the world of computers and the internet, and have Ringmereth to explain this all to me.  (Even if he may find it slightly annoying.)  The opening post was written by the both of us, and from here on out, you'll be seeing posts/replies from either of us in the capacity of DM.  As of now, he's the more technical one, whereas I like to make things "pretty", and write narratives.  But thats subject to change, I suppose.

(And yes, I think things like this should be pretty.  I s'pose because, whoamygod, I'm a female.  So remember your chivalry, men.  That, and the DM is god(dess).)

~Dark Jackalope


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm tenitively interested, and may have a fighter I'd like to play, assuming I'd be allowed to select a few different class skills (he'd be a noble fighter from house Deneith), as some of the more aristocratic skills are more appropriate than some other skills.  I'd even be willing to drop to a D8 HD to a few extra skillpoints and larger skill selection.

Vander d'Deneith a Human Fighter heading into the Dragonmark'd Heir.


			
				Background said:
			
		

> Vander d‘Deneith was a Deneith house favorite long before his dragonmark surfaced.  Being the 7th son of the wealthy and influential Baron Corin d’Deneith, Vander was often left to the care of others, and rarely spent time with his father.  Perhaps Corin blamed Vander for his wife’s death, as she died during Vander’s birth.  Vander’s older brothers reveled in the power and influence that their status and wealth gave them, and they played up their status as much as possible.  They would often put servants in awkward positions, or make them do ridiculous things.  Others in the House saw this lack of discipline and grew to generally dislike the elder sons.
> 
> Vander, however, spent a lot of time with the servants, and saw the humiliation and strain that was thrust upon them.  He refused to play upon his power, and as a result was often viewed with favor among the servants and respect among the House.  The elder sons saw this and would often do what they could to keep Vander from view.  Eventually, many in the house knew of Vander, but few had ever met him.
> 
> ...



I played him in a different game that unfortunately died, but I enjoyed him very much.

Another character, who is somewhat humorous, but a lot of fun, is Carver Banderelli, Warforged Artifacer.


			
				background said:
			
		

> Carver was never really sure how he got to Port Verge. Bimbleburg Banderelli told Carver that he’d washed up on the shore, but Carver’s first memory was waking up in Bim’s (That what Carver preferred to call him) workshop. Bim tried to ask him questions while he examined Carver, but Carver didn’t know anything before waking up. Once Bim was sure there was no damage to Carver, he told Carver to stay in the workshop while he went to talk to someone. Carver stayed behind, and eventually picked up a small knife and a few blocks of wood and started carving. Bim had returned to find several small wooden blocks carved in various geometric shapes. Bim said “You’re a Carver all right; I think that’s a good name for you for now.” Carver never did get another name.
> 
> Bim was a local gnome artificer. He had worked for the nation of Cyre for a time, and had retired here in Port Verge well before the war had ended. Bim was familiar with Warforged, but found it strange that Carver seemed like a blank slate. Bim decided to try to “raise” him almost like a son. He opened the world to Carver, and showed him endless possibilities that he could do with his life, but Carver enjoyed crafting. He took amazingly well to weapons, armor, and alchemy, and would often carve figurines when he had idle time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 24, 2006)

As it is Eberron, I can't pass aside to play something coming from Eberron. The concept character is nothing fancy, but still isn't something I usually play. A Shifter Figther/Ranger. I am so used to play wizard and rogue, it will make a nice change to me. I might go for the Weretouch master or/and Eldeen Ranger.

I was thinking for a reclusive hunter who has contact with the Gatekeepers druids. Born in the Eldeen Reach, he would have roamed the lands with a small band of mercenaries that seeks employs wherever they go. This small group had an hidden agenda of finding more information about the dangers form outer-planes and forgotten evil. There goal would be mainly to contain it until more qualified Gatekeeper could reach the place and eliminate the threat. On one such mission, my character would have been the one sent to warn the Gatekeeper. On his arrival, his team woudl have been decimated by the theart. He would have been the last of his band. Since that day, he would have returned in teh Eldreen Reach where he lives a reclusive live, ashamed to have left his fellow friends died. But inactivity isn't something he can endure well, and once the letter have reach him, he decide to take this offer to return into business, in hope this time, he will be there to make the difference.

I'll post the complete background later with the stats.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 24, 2006)

I know that it's not in the books listed, but I've been itching to play a beguiler from the PHBII in a intrigue-focused campaign.  If not allowed, I may try a monk instead, since I have to play one.  If the monk-theme is not acceptable, I'd consider playing any other type of character to round out the party.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 24, 2006)

Bront: both your concepts are sound, and either one could fit in, though if forced to pick I'd suggest playing Carver. If you'd rather play Vander, I'm sure we could write a small variation on the fighter to get you your skill options--though I'd take a look at the Swashbuckler class and see if it's not a better fit.

Velmont: sounds like a good start; we'll examine your full background when it's posted.

Deuce Traveler: I don't own the PBH II, but I have heard good things about it, and the Beguiler sounds like a good fit for the game. I might get my hands on a copy sometime soon, but if not, a monk is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, I can take the time to write out an excerpt for the beguiler so the rules are covered, or maybe write up my character with verbose descriptions of his class abilities.  He has the skills of a rogue or bard with enchantment/illusion sphere spells, ie no real offensive magic (but casts like a sorcerer).  The beguiler is a great infiltrator and can support with illusion magic, but does not gain anything like bardic songs or rogue sneak attacks.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2006)

Hmmm! Artificer...druid...beguiler...(curse you for nicking that )...seems like this group could use a little FIREPOWER!

Meet Trebuchet ('Trey' to his friends), that most unusual of instruments of combat...a warforged warmage!

Unlike most warforged, Trey was designed physically to house various arcane foci that would, in conjunction with the magical training of the Warmage Academy, enable him to utilize spells without interference from his hard mithril shell. Outwardly he appears similar to most warforged of his construction until he casts a spell. At that time, in addition to the hand gestures and vocalizations required, different panels open to expose magical amplifiers and emitters that make up for the abbreviated somatic gestures he uses. (note - a flavor description for the "Armored Mage" class ability all warmages get )

Trey was born to war, served valiantly in war, and is more than a little nonplussed now that the war is over. He still clings to military discipline and habits as shields against the confusion and seeming chaos of the unstructured outside world. A devoted 'follower' in personality, Trey's first action in any group is to seek out the leader in search of commands to obey. This is another extension of his need to order his world, and to do so along military lines.

In outlook, Trey is actually quite cheerful most of the time so long as he feels useful. As such, he often suggests courses of action that highlight his abilities...which are for the most part limited to destruction. Fortunately, he is not by any means bloodthirsty...just a bit of a show-off. When he has accepted a superior, he follows orders without hesitation or question, unless there are obvious flaws or contradictions that require clarification.

Pending - A background story of the day he was discharged from the Aundairan military.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 24, 2006)

Anything against warlocks? I've been itching to play one for a while.  And, anything against kobolds? I am thinking an iredar kobold tossed out of his group due to the taint of Khyber (manifesting itself has his warlock abilities). Had to find his way exploring the world. His role would be back-up master of magics; could be flexible depending on the invocations chosen---would be chosen once a better feel for the party existed. Could also be the odd party face if he took _beguiling voice_.   

If you do not care for that concept, I have plenty more. Love the Eberron!

Let me know. Ringmereth has already seen some of my play style; see links in my sig for more. I check regularly.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey, Ringmereth, could you be persuaded into letting me play a Binder from Tome of Magic? I've been itching to try one out and I'm sure he'll fit in well in Eberron (my favorite setting, by the way). I was thinking something along the lines of him being a fugitive from Thrane where he was being hunted and marked as an evil man dealing with demons when in reality he's "just" making pacts with vestiges to grant him their power. Even though he's a marked man, he's still desperately trying to prove that he's not in any way evil and that his "evil" craft is just a way of gaining power to combat evil in its many forms.

He's currently searching for proof to present to the Church of the Silver Flame that none of his actions can be deemed evil. Therefore he's searching far and wide and following every possible clue that might lead him to the proof he needs. Perhaps the giants of Xen'drik knew something about calling upon the powers of vestiges, or perhaps the dragons were the first to discover them? Sometimes he takes jobs from those looking for skilled adventurers in order to fund his research and expeditions and is now currently seeking employment wherever he may find it. He's a good man at heart, but some the vestiges have had a bad influence on him and he has been known to act somewhat strange at times.

Only time can tell if he'll find the answers he's looking for...


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Bront: both your concepts are sound, and either one could fit in, though if forced to pick I'd suggest playing Carver. If you'd rather play Vander, I'm sure we could write a small variation on the fighter to get you your skill options--though I'd take a look at the Swashbuckler class and see if it's not a better fit.
> 
> Velmont: sounds like a good start; we'll examine your full background when it's posted.
> 
> Deuce Traveler: I don't own the PBH II, but I have heard good things about it, and the Beguiler sounds like a good fit for the game. I might get my hands on a copy sometime soon, but if not, a monk is perfectly acceptable.



I'll do Carver then.  Vander is a Tank, so Swashbuckler doesn't quite work.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll do Carver then.  Vander is a Tank, so Swashbuckler doesn't quite work.




Bront, if you are going the artificier route while I take a beguiler, and both of us are selected, we should probably discuss who will be the trap springer and who will put points elsewhere.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

My initial version of Carver was not a very good trap springer, and he's probably more oblivios than anything else.  (5th level character who had 4 ranks in search and disable).  I can probably put a few more in there, and leave lock springing to you if you want, or you can do all the trap springing.  He needs at least craft weapons and armor, UMD, KN: Arcana, and some spellcraft (and 1 rank in craft woodworking), so he's flexable after that.  I'm fairly flexable, and it's not a bad idea for both of us to be somewhat capable of it.

Ringmereth, can we get some character creation rules so those of us who are approved can get creating?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

With an artificer, a warlock w/ UMD isn't as strickly needed. But a face can be, and warlocks can be a good face (though they lack diplomacy as a class skill).

Duece, was your beguiler also planning to be a face?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

I've been playing with my warlock kobold concept some more, and here is what I have come put with:



> Vhir was always an odd one in his kobold tribe. For one thing, there was the coloring---a dusky, midnight blue the color of Khyber. Secondly, there was always an odd _smell_ around him. To kobolds, the smell of home was that of confort, of tribe, of stability. But Vhir smelled... _wrong_. His was not quite the stench of the irvhir, the hated kobold-kin that claimed descent from the Dragon Below, but an aroma that was... unsettling. It was this scent that earned him the name Vhir---he smelled like "One Below".
> 
> The blood seers were unquiet around Vhir, but, since he was so obviously marked by The One Between, the seers had little choice but to raise them as one of their own. But it was poor going---though Vhir's mind was sharp, he could not master the sorcerous ways of his kin. Occasionaly, however, strange things would happen---rocks shatter, smaller kobolds occasionally going made, that sort of thing---when Vhir was around. Over time, the blood seers became convinced that Vhir was not touched by The One Between, but The One Below---Khyber.
> 
> ...



Vhir's actual abilities are a bit flexible; as pointed out above, he can be a UMD master, a face, or something else depending on skill and invocation selection. 

As I said, I have several other concepts if you don't care for kobolds or warlocks. Just let me know.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 25, 2006)

Deuce: go ahead with the concept; I'll pick up the PHBII at some point and make sure the class is acceptable, but for the moment it sounds just fine.

Shayuri: I like the potential two warforged with very different outlooks bring, and as you said, no offensive caster has been submitted yet.

stonegod: you're welcome to play a kobold. However, two casters have already been submitted that seem to cover the roles you're looking at. I like the concept and the reason why Vhir is seperated from his tribe, though, and if you'd like to play him your background looks solid.

MadMaxim: I like the story behind your potential character a lot, and you're right--it does fit Eberron well. However, I just haven't heard good things about Tome of Magic, and we have no particular interest in picking it up. Feel free to submit another concept. At the moment, no tanks or healers (besides Bront's Vander) have been submitted...

Bront: no official list of accepted characters will be made until the 1st. If you'd like to write up a character sheet in the meantime, submit it in the format in sblocks above. Character creation rules are listed under "Character Creation" (naturally enough), but to summarize:

-ECL 4
-33 point buy (plus one ability bonus from 4th level)
-Full HP at 1st level and 3/4ths at each level thereafter
-5400 gp starting funds
-A number of houserules (under "Modifications" above) are in place regarding races, classes, abilities, etc--check them before you submit your sheet.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Any chance I could use my normal format?  I'm generaly more comfortable with that.  I'll live otherwise.

and I'll draw it up, or at least what I can.  It will give me something to do


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> stonegod: you're welcome to play a kobold. However, two casters have already been submitted that seem to cover the roles you're looking at. I like the concept and the reason why Vhir is seperated from his tribe, though, and if you'd like to play him your background looks solid.



Yeah, I was noticing that as I developed him. Unfortunately, anything other than a caster doesn't make much sense for Vhir. Since the overlap would most likely meant not being chosen, guess I'll hold out for another game for him.

My next concept would be a changeling inquisitive, but a daring one. Would be looking at rogue (changeling substitution) 1/swashbuckler 3 with Urban Tracking and some other feat. Thus, would be a combat sort with some social skills. A bit of overlap socially with the beguiler, but I think distinct enough that it would not be a problem.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2006)

_I am not a kind person.  More than most of my people, I am feral, dangerous, rude, and eager to spill blood.  Yet I am not an evil person.  The blood that I spill is that of the cruel and decadent, those that I am rude to deserve it, and the danger I represent is not to those on the side of good.  My animal ferocity is brought against those who defile the world, not those who revere it.

This does not make me good in the eyes of many, yet I speak only the bluntest of truths in this matter.  The beast spirit within my breast has no need for false words and sweet lies.  I am a fighter of the wood, a seeker of truth, and a destroyer of darkness.  Because I do not wear shining armor, I am discounted as a barbarian.  Because I make no speeches to rouse the hearts of the weak and helpless, I am seen as cruel and rude.  Because I gore my enemies to death with my own horns, I am feared.  Because I demand gold for my strength, they whisper curses behind my back.  Yet the danger passes after I have, and things are better when I leave.  

My name is Morika.  I am a gorebrute shifter, a druid whose animal spirit lies within rather than without, a hunter of evil and a speaker of uncomfortable truths.  I will answer your call Elinvath Sargessean, for you seek those who act without though, who commmit completely to a course of another's choosing.  I am such a woman._

Morika was born at the border of the Eldeen Reaches, Breland, and what would become Droaam, and became thrown into the war at a young age.  Her strength, even when young, was prodigious, and her senses were keen.  Her shifting manifested early, in her growing the horns of the great mountain rams of the Byeshk Mountains.  She was an only child in a small extended family of shifters, the Kevsecks, all of whom fought fiercely to protect their tiny corner of the world from the armies of Breland and the monsters of Droaam.  

The humans that lived near them welcomed her family's strength, but not them.  Healing and other aid was given fearfully and reluctantly, and despite the fact that the villages needed the protection of her clan, they considered them little more than half-tamed beasts.  Despite their reluctant care, they did have a deeply-buried kernal of pride, which is what kept the Kevsecks at their deadly work.  Two uncles and five cousins died under the swords of ogres or the arrows of human archers, and Morika, too young to avenge them, had to find a new way to channel the anger of their senseless deaths.

It was her mother who led her deep into the unspoiled wilds to attempt to bring her child's anger and pain under control.  Shifters often had uncontrollable tempers and bouts of violence that brought them such trouble, yet made them such powerful protectors.  "It is called 'The Beast Within,' the blood of our lycanthrope ancestors that bound the spirit of the animals within us.  In you it burns so brightly, my daughter.  If you learn to bond and merge with your beast spirit, you can channel your anger, your pain, and be stronger than anyone could imagine."

Morika spent the last five years of the Last War at a curious peace with herself.  She was still given to violence and rage, but now she raged with reason, with purpose.  The establishment of the Treaty of Thronehold forced her to find a new reason.  The simplest was to wander, something she had been wanting to do for many years.  Freed from the responsibility of protecting the villages from maurading armies, she struck out across the Eldeen Reaches and beyond.  Gold bought her strength, rage, and purpose now, her protection against the evils of bandits and monsters.  Going as the wind took her, Morika has been searching for a new purpose with each new place and contract.

~~~

I would have Morika be a gorebrute shifter druid, with the 1st shifter druid substitution level from Races of Eberron, if you would like her in this game.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

Here is the concept/background for the changeling inquisitive.



> "Me and me mates, we aren't treated well 'ere in Sharn. When it rains trouble and tha guard are looking for someone ta blame, 'ey blame us. The changelin's. Not tha's always wrong, ya see. But when ya look'n ta see who really done ya wrong, I'll find 'em. And I won'ta charge an' arm and a leg, either."
> 
> Jhen grew up on the mean streets of Sharn. Quite the rogue, he spent his days living hard and fast. He had a quick wit and a quick tongue, but he also had the smarts to stay out real trouble. That was until one of his mates was fingered for killing a Dragonmarked. Jhen knew it to be a lie, but he couldn't prove it. So he sought to find out who did it himself. With luck, a bit of tenacity, and more of that trademarked wit, Jhen was able to find his mark, and free his friend. He had found a new calling, and left the petty crime life behind.
> 
> Jhen earned quite a reputation in the Lower Wards. Quick with his blade, he'd found steady work as performing duelist. Occasionally, the poor and downtrodden or the rich and secretive came to him with a problem: A question to find an answer to, a person to find. And Jhen would try---often succeeding, much to the chagrin of the more established inquisitives in town. But finding things, and doing so in such a way to flaught how well you did it, that was Jhen's way now.



Would be looking at rogue 1/swashbuckler 3 eventually aiming for master inquisitive (not that we'll get there this game. )


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

If Carver is stepping on too many toes, I had a roguish/swashbucklery sailor idea, a half-elf of the House.  Wouldn't be anything like Stonegod's rogue/swashbuckler most likely, as he'd be more a sailor and bouncy guy than the inquisitive.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, Tome of Magic is a really good book, Ringmereth, trust me  I'll just try something a little different then. How about this:

"Partash is bit of an odd one. Firstly, he's a kalashtar and secondly he's an Ardent, devoted to cosmic philosophies that transcend physical, ideological and emotional boundaries. He travels Khorvaire to see these universal philosophies in effect and to experience them himself. Meanwhile, he's trying his best to stop the eternal foes of the kalashtar, the Dreaming Dark, from gaining a foothold in Khorvaire. Because he knows very well that if that organization ever gets settled in Khorvaire, all the kalashtar living on the continent are surely doomed.

Partash appears as a tall, slightly built young man with short black hair and hazel eyes. There's an otherworldly grace about him and his voice is always calm and clear. He's ever vigilant and ready to come to the aid of his companions. The philosophies he has currently mastered enable him to heal the wounds of his comrades as well as drive away his enemies with both fiery rays and freezing blasts that can freeze a man on the spot. He does his best to hide his kalashtar heritage as that might otherwise make him and his companions targets for the agents of the Dreaming Dark."

Partash will be part healer, part blaster through the use of the Energy and Life mantles in Complete Psionic. I haven't decided on the 3rd psionic mantle yet, but what do you think off it?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> you're welcome to play a kobold. However, two casters have already been submitted that seem to cover the roles you're looking at. I like the concept and the reason why Vhir is seperated from his tribe, though, and if you'd like to play him your background looks solid.





			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was noticing that as I developed him. Unfortunately, anything other than a caster doesn't make much sense for Vhir. Since the overlap would most likely meant not being chosen, guess I'll hold out for another game for him.



I still haven't heard from Duece on his opinion for his character, but Vhir would also make a capable face (even taking on the inquisitive role mentioned for Jhen). Or, he can be decent at knowledge skills. I agree Vhir would not a first four character, but he would make a good fifth, I think. Especially for a game with a bit of intrigue and oddness, a madness causing kobold would be fun.

Plus, the kobold warlock idea just won't let me sleep.  Would there be an issue with keeping Vhir and Jhen in the pool, or should I pick just one? Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> With an artificer, a warlock w/ UMD isn't as strickly needed. But a face can be, and warlocks can be a good face (though they lack diplomacy as a class skill).
> 
> Duece, was your beguiler also planning to be a face?




I can be and I don't mind that at all.  I can either focus on infiltration and be the face, or concentrate on more thief stuff, like trap springing.

I'll do up my character background and post it by tonight.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm seeing a lot of people worrying about overlapping in each others' roles here, and building multiple characters, or switching between concepts, as a result. My thoughts on this:

-This game has room for up to six characters. While you would do well to fill all the major roles, there's plenty of space for redundancies. 

-If you'd like to keep multiple characters in the pool of possibilities, by all means, feel free. If you have a preferance for one, denote that somewhere and it will be taken into account. 

As for other questions and submissions...

Bront: we'd like all submissions in the same format for easy reference while we're running the game. If you'd like to write up another alternative to Carver, feel free, though I don't think his role is terribly overlapped.

stonegod: Jhen looks good, though the background could use a bit of expansion. Either of your characters would be a good addition to the game.

Isida: Morika is rather different from a lot of the submissions we've gotten--and I like it. The shifter druid substitution level is fine by me.

MadMaxim: I should have noted that by the "Complete series" I meant the first four sourcebooks. Sadly, I don't own CP, but once again your concept sounds good. I'm not going to veto it--yet, at least. Let me take a look at Complete Psionics and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront...one thing to consider too is that a party with two warforged in it could really benefit from having access to an artificer's infusions.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I can be and I don't mind that at all.  I can either focus on infiltration and be the face, or concentrate on more thief stuff, like trap springing.



I think I'll go scary persuasive kobold face w/ Vhir then; fits his background quite well (he did talk bigger, meaner people to defend him, after all). With a possible artificer with UMDness, and the beguiler doing sneaky stuff, I think we will have a good set of distinct roles for Deuce's, Bront's, and my "primary" characters.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> stonegod: Jhen looks good, though the background could use a bit of expansion. Either of your characters would be a good addition to the game.



I'll work on flushing him out. I will also solidify Vhir (scary kobold face) as my primary and Jhen as secondary. I'll post more on the both of them later today.


----------



## Random Encounter (Jun 25, 2006)

Heya, alrighty, so far my idea is a Kalashtar diplomat-esq character. Right now I'm thinkin a Telepath (psion) aiming for Mind Bender. 

Basic run-down - He was a diplomat between a few of the great houses. Using his abilities he has stopped many wars but sadly they have back-fired on him causing a few. He's always had a way with people and with words. Trustworthy guy but he could stant to be a little nicer.

I will have more background up, but that's a little blurb that just popped into my head.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 25, 2006)

Doral Kinsman the Half-Elf Beguiler 4

Doral has dark brown hair and dull gray eyes with a boyish, charming face.  He is 5 feet, 5 inches tall and thin, but does not stand out in a crowd, despite his pleasing looks.  In fact, he lacks distinguishing facial features and his fay-like face is hard to remember when people describe him.  Doral is an extremely good listener, and people genuinely seem to enjoy telling the half-elf about their problems, though he rarely offers advice or opinion.  He is quick with a joke, glows with an appreciation of life, and is always ready to offer an ear to the agitated.

Of course, being a listener was part of Doral's job: a spy for Aundair.  Doral was an up and coming member of the Royal Eyes, and helped infiltrate the organizations of many of Aundair's potential enemies.  He was working a deep cover operation with several other Royal Eyes at Tanar Rath in Karrnath when his identity was blown.  Doral Kinsman was severely injured in his escape, but he ended up being the only member of the Royal Eye team to return.  Despite his prior service, jealous members of the organization suggested that Doral may have been the source of the intelligence leak.  Although a trial acquitted him of guilt, his reputation was tarnished and he resigned from the Royal Eyes.

Now he wishes to conduct his own investigation into the intelligence leak on his own, but first there is the problem of revenue.  Ever since he returned to Aundair Doral was removed from the government payroll.  Low on the funds he knows he will need to work the case on his own, he now seeks to raise money as a freelancer.  Always the realist, Doral accepts that he will have to create a new life for himself before he can pursue revenge.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Stats]Name: Ankara Longfang
Class: Ranger 1 / Fighther 2 / Barbarian 1
Race: Shifter [Longtooth]
Hit Dice: 1d8+2d10+1d12+8, 40 HP 
Initiative: +3
Speed: 40 ft
Armor Class: 18 (10 +5 armor +3 dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Grapple: +7
Attacks: Greataxe +8 ((1d12+5, 20 x3)
Full Attack: Greataxe +8 (1d12+5, 20 x3), (Bite +2 (1d6+1, 20 x2) while shifting)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Shifter traits, Wild Empathy, Favored Enemy (Outsider[Evil]) +2, Rage, Fast Movement
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Strength 16, Dexterity 16, Constitution 14, Intelligence 10, Wisdom 13, Charisma 10 
Skills: Balance +2[0], Climb +8[3], Hide +7[4], Jump +8[3], Knowledge(Nature) +4[4], Listen +5[4], Move Silently +7[4], Spot +5[4], Survival +7[6]
Feats: Track, Extra Shifting Traits[Beasthide], Power Attack, Beasthide Elite, Cleave
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Balinor
Gender: Male
Age: 21
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 205 lbs

Inventory: 
Chain Shirt +1 1250
Greataxe +1 2320
Migthy (+3) Composite Longbow, mw 700
Handaxe, cold iron 12
Handaxe, silver 26

Backpack 2
Bedroll 0.1
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x4 200
Potion of Shield of Faith x2 100
Potion of Bull Strenght 300
Pouch, belt 1
GP: 279
SP:   9
CP:   0

Note: 
Shifting (2/day, 5 + new Con mod. rounds)
- +2 Str
- Bite Attack
- +4 Natural Armor
Rage (1/day, 3 + new Con mod. rounds)
- +4 Str
- +4 Con
- +2 moral bonus to Will
- -2 AC[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Background]Ankara was hiding in a bush. He stares at the deer. He had his small bow with him. Aksaray, his father was sneaking on the other side. Ankara was eager to have his first prey, so he took an arrow and ready his bow. But he hasn't been enough cautious, and his elbow touch a branch of the bush where he was hiding. The sound was perceived by the deer, and it took only a moment before the animal decide to leave. Ankara let his arrow fly without success, but then the animal falled and it stay lifelessly on the ground. Ankara get out of his hiding place and approach teh animal. A large arrow had hit the eye of teh animal on the opposite side.

"You have not listen to me" told his father, who was coming, his large bow in hand. "Don't be in such hurry." Ankara stared at the ground, ashamed. "Every kids do it at least once. I didn't more than that. Just be patient, learn to wait for the good moment. But for now, let's take the prey. But before, thanks Balinor and the spirit of the creature. You must always respect every living creature, may they be your pray, your friend or your enemy. This deer have given his life for us. Every part of his body can be use, so do not let waste it. His spirit has no more use of the body or any material things, they are yours to take profit of it, but you must not take anything for pleasure or for avidity."

"But the demon you hunt, you kill them and burn there corpse." replies the young Ankara.

"And I still repsect that. Demon want to destroy this lands. I don't kill them out of pleasure, not to make fortune or by pure sadism. I kill them because if I don't do it, tey will kill our lands. The sons of Khyber only want to rule this world and have no respect for life, not even between themsleves."

~~~~~

Ankara was at the side of his father. They were on the trace of an imp. Two other hunter were at there sides. The creature is sneaky and a weak member of his kind, but he must still be approach with caution, he is dangerous. It is Ankara who spot him. The creature was looking over a dolmen of the Gatekeeper. A place of power. That's what he was seeking. Why? To destroy it? To corrupt it? He didn't knew but one thing was sure, that creature wouldn't like to be seen, and would likely kill any witness. His father and the two others hunter hide themsleves. Ankara show himself weaponless. The imp spoted him. The creature, has expected, charge the young shifter. Ankara fake to flee and fumble in his escape. He turns around, as if he was scared. The imp never saw the trap. Three arrow flight at him, but only one touch him. his father markksmenship was reknown, but the other two hunters wasn't his equal. Ankara had no choice but to fight him before he escape. His skin became orange with stripe, and very thick. His fang grew enough to become a lethal weapon. He jump on it. Knowing his weak point, he bite him near the neck. The kill was instant. He had just killed his first demon.

~~~~~

Aksaray was leading the group. Officialy this group was sent by the local lord to see what has happen lately near the ruins of an old tower that lay in a virgin forest inside the lord's land. The lord's hunter has been dissapearing in this part of the forest. The Gatekeepers knew the origin of the tower. And knew what was dormant in it. Some evil have been made prisonner there. What kind? The Gatekeepers hadn't spoken about it. At the first sign the evil was awake, the had to be warn. And thus the small group was investigating the forest. It didn't took time to find the reason of dissapearance. The ten hunter corpse was hanged by the feet to trees. They had been skinned. The odor of death was floating in the air. A few dretch was feasting on one of the hunters. The group tried to retreat before they were spotted, but two dretch surprise the group from behind. It took a moment only that the group of Aksaray was figthing one against two for there life. The dretch had summoned more of there kind. Luckily, the group was used to fight them. There had been some wounded, but no one killed once they get rid of the dretch.

"Dretch, Imp, Quasit... it's start to be boring all these small creature. I would rather find something that really mean a threat." tells Jamira. He was part of tne group, and always has been reckless.

"You should be happy to only meet them. You are far from ready to meet more powerfull." replied Aksaray.

"If these creature were there, it's mean that the evil who was locked in the tower is now awake. I suppose it is still bound of his prison, but can now summon these minion to his aid. We must warn the elder, so they can put to sleep the evil again if they can't banish it for good." suggest Yoral, the apprentice druid of the group.

Aksaray nods. "Ankara. You'll deliver the message to the elders. You should be able to go to the meeting point and come back with the in one week. During that time, we will make sure nothing enter or leave that forest."

Ankara didn't liked the idea of playing the errant while the others would do more concreate things. But being the youngest of the group, he couldn't discuss the order of the leader, even less of his own father. He simply nod and then travel back to the lord's domain, where he took an horse and left the region to meet the elder. Three days of travel and he was in front of an elder, Jarami. He always has been impress by these powerfull druids and there great power.

~~~~~

Ankara was back in the Eldeen Reach. He was burrying his father, or at least what remain of it. He had only found the skeltton. He had been skinned alived and then eaten by these demons. The remains had been left. The only way he had identified the bones was his father's bow had been left next to the remains. All the other of the group had been burned or skin, but there body could still be identified. The tower had been put to ruins and the evil had escaped during Ankara's absence. All his group had be killed. Jamari sent a summon to other elders and they tracked the evil during a whole week before finding his new hiding place. The evil had been contained again.

But that had cost the life of his father. His father's wish was to be return to the lands he had grown, so Ankara brought back the remains of his father. Jarami was behind him. 

"It is your fault." tells Ankara to the elder. "You've sent us against an opponent you knew we couldn't fight. You sent us to our death. Leave this place, you and the Gatekeeper are no more welcome."

"I'll go, but don't forget, your father died on a cause he was beleiving in. We never force anyone to do something, he agree to do this task with his group." The elder left without one more word.

~~~~~

Ankara was hunting in the forest. A few worg was decimating the games of the forest. He had already killed two, but the last one was still out there. He finally found his lair, so he was awaiting the creature. The fiendish wolf finally came back with another deer. It never smelled Ankara, who has place himself face to the small breeze that was blowing. The wolf entered the lair. He was trap. Ankara didn't wait any more time, and got out of his hiding place and Enter the lair. The wolf saw him and knew he was trap, but he wasn't scared. That creature must had killed more than one humanoid. The combat that followed was quick. Ankara's axe quickly split the wolf's skull in two. But even once the creature was death, he hack the beast a few time.

"You should learn to contain your emotion."

"I told you your were not welcome here." shouts Ankara

"You are outside your land, in the forest of the Gatekeeper. If you don't want to see us, don't come here. I've never bother you on your territory." replied Jamari, calmly. Ankara stay mute for a time, igoring the elder presence.

"That worg was doing nothing wrong for the moment. They have been hunting a lot, but not enough to unbalance the life in this forest. Don't hide behind false cause. The emotion you have are normal, but you don't handle them as you should. You are not responsible of your father's death, you could have done nothing to save him."

"You are the one who killed my father!" shouts Ankara. He quickly turns around, swinging his large axe who fly in the air, but the heavy weapon clumsly lands at the elder feets.

"You can hear the lie in your own words. You know it pretty well. You could haven't done nothing. Your father knew teh danger of his task, and he accepted it. You must accept that your father died for a cause he thought as right. He died for his belief. I don't tell you to have the same belief than your father, but accept it as it is, and channel your emotion in a cause you think worthy of." Jamari stared a moment at Ankara, who could look at the elder in the eyes. The truth he had told him was too heavy, too painfull. The elder transformed into a small cardinal and left the young shifter alone.

~~~~~

The letter came to him. He read it. What that man wanted? He couldn't tell. The letter had been place in front of his door. Who had place it there? Was it really for him or for his father? The words of Jamari's rang into his ears. _Channel your emotion in a cause you think worthy of._ Maybe he was right. Staying here hadn't been good for him up to now. This place araise too much memory in Ankara's head. He looked at the meeting place and the time. It was short, but he could make it in time if he hurry. He took the few possession and open the door to leave. He stayed a moment there, and his eyes came back inside the house. His father's bow was on the wall. _His spirit has no more use of the body or any material things, they are yours to take profit of it_ had told his father once. His father would never need that bow again, but he could use it, it might come usefull. He finally took teh bow and left to meet that Sargessean.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Bront...one thing to consider too is that a party with two warforged in it could really benefit from having access to an artificer's infusions.



Yeah, I'll keep him.  Carver was fun   (ask Maverick Weirdo).


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 25, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> MadMaxim: I should have noted that by the "Complete series" I meant the first four sourcebooks. Sadly, I don't own CP, but once again your concept sounds good. I'm not going to veto it--yet, at least. Let me take a look at Complete Psionics and I'll get back to you.



You're not making it easy for me, are you Ringmereth? ;-) Well, I assumed that Complete Psionic would be in the "Complete series" department, but I can easily switch to Cleric levels (devoted to the Path of Light) instead of Argent levels. I was just hoping I'd be able to give the Argent at shot since it looks like an interesting psionic alternative to the Cleric.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 26, 2006)

*Vhir, Kobold Manipulator [Primary Concept]*

Here is the completed concept for Vhir, the kobold warlock. He has been tuned to fill the face role with backup arcane might as well. I like the civilized scary guy look---think Lawrence Fishburne in _Attack on Precinct 13_.

*Flavor Quote*


> _Yes. I know what you expect. Should I sssslur my essess for you? No. Not I. I am not some tribal newcomer filled with naivety, forced to lisp and whine at your feet. My kind are the blood of the Dragon's, and I have been touched by two of them. Can you say as much?
> 
> My barbaric kin and their "ancient" ways are a trap, a trap of complacency. Not even the irvhir truly seek to free themselves, to truly seek what they want. I have seen the marks of the Dragon's in the earth, and I have walked the slave markets of Darguun. The towers of Sharn are well known to me, and the madness in the depths of Khyber whisper around me. If you have business for me, let us begin. Otherwise, my time will not be wasted._



*Role*
Primary: Face Secondary: Arcane blaster/caster/causer of madness

*Background*
[sblock=Background]Vhir was always an odd one in his kobold tribe. For one thing, there was the coloring---a dusky, midnight blue the color of Khyber. Secondly, there was always an odd _smell_ around him. To kobolds, the smell of home was that of comfort, of tribe, of stability. But Vhir smelled... _wrong_. It was not quite the stench of the irvhir, the hated kobold-kin that claimed descent from the Dragon Below, but an aroma that was... unsettling. It was this scent that earned him the name Vhir---he smelled like "One Below".

The blood seers were unquiet around Vhir, but, since he was so obviously marked by The One Between, the seers had little choice but to raise them as one of their own. But it was poor going---though Vhir's mind was sharp, he could not master the sorcerous ways of his kin. Occasionally, however, strange things would happen---rocks would shatter, smaller kobolds would occasionally go mad, that sort of thing---when Vhir was around. Over time, the blood seers became convinced that Vhir was not touched by The One Between, but The One Below---Khyber.

Thus, Vhir found himself exiled, left abandoned in the mountains of Zilargo. Unluckily for him, these were the Seawell mountains---and he chose the Darguun side to descend. Needless to say, when the bugbear slavers tried to take him, it was not pleasant. He managed to slay two of them with his gifts of Khyber, but there were too many. He became a slave.

A year passed. Vhir was passed from master to master. Transitions happened so often since odd things kept occurring when Vhir was around---madness, swarms of bugs, that sort of thing. None could point at the kobold directly, but they knew he was responsible somehow. Others tried to kill him several times, but, by this time, Vhir had learned to ingratiate himself, and always had someone bigger and meaner looking out for him. Eventually, when his last master died---it was never quite discovered how---Vhir was "free." As free as a frail looking kobold could be in a nation of strength and barbarism.

Vhir had learned much in his time. He learned the power of the cold voice, the intimidating look, how the refined seem to draw power. He learned how to make people do things, and how to find out what he needed to know. He learned the lessons of power, and strength, and the weakening tribalism that gripped his clan. Most of all, he learned enough to know that Darguun was not the place to be. From traveling merchants, he knew about a place he could get lost, and never worry about such brutality again. Sharn. And thus, he hid himself in the first transport to the City of Towers. There, he could find misfits like himself and patrons who could benefit from his... abilities.[/sblock]
*Appearance and Personality*
[sblock=Appearance and Personality]The kobold known as Vhir has a reputation of being a competent negotiator. He has a civilized voice with an odd timbre that makes people uneasy and willing to help him all at once; the rumors of madness and other oddities that follow him also lend his presence some weight. His impeccable manners and well dressed appearance (nice clothes, fine Eberron-shard tipped darkwood walking stick) distinguish him from others of his kind. Shady, and some not-so shady characters, seek Vhir out when they need deals brokered in a discrete manner. Sometimes Vhir sent to bring a message; sometimes he sent is to scare. Vhir does not care about the details. As he learned in Darguun, the only thing that matters is comfort and survival.

Vhir works remarkably well with others. He is a fine judge of talent, an ability that he developed when playing the strong against each other in Darguun. He appreciates the skills that others bring. However, he doesn't care for any who hold him to kobold stereotypes or try to weaken his position, comfort, or freedom.

Vhir is very short for kobold, barely standing 2 feet tall. His skin, which his fine glammerweave clothes accent, is a dusky purple; his eyes glow a deep red when his shaders are not worn. He speaks with a deep voice for a kobold, in a very refined and assured manner. His actions and motions are very measured.[/sblock]
*Abilities*
Prominent Abilities: Charisma 18, Dexterity 16, Intelligence 14
Prominent Skills: Intimidate +19, Bluff +17, Diplomacy +12, Sense Motive +7
Prominent Feats: Ability Focus (_voice of madness_*), Force of Personality
Invocations: beguiling influence, summon swarm, voice of madness*

* Vhir currently uses the Khyber-tained warlock modifications from Dragon 332. Voice of madness replicates _lesser confusion_, but with a duration of 1 round + 1 round/2 levels. This can be changed if not acceptable.
[sblock=Full Stat Block]*Name:* Vhir
*Class:* Warlock 4
*Race:* Kobold
*Hit Dice:* 4d6+4, 22 HP
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft
*Armor Class:* 21 (10 +5 armor +3 dex +1 natural +1 size +1 deflection)
*Base Attack Bonus:* +3
*Grapple:* -4
*Attacks:* Ranged Touch +7, mwk club -1 (1d4-3)
*Full Attack:* Ranged Touch +7, mwk club -1 (1d4-3)
*Face/Reach:* 5x5/5ft
*Special Qualities:* DR 1/beyshk, darkvision 60 ft., deceive item, detect magic at will, flaw (non-combantant), light sensitivity, kobold traits
*Special Attacks:* eldritch blast 2d6
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +8
*Abilities:* Strength 4, Dexterity 16, Constitution 12, Intelligence 14, Wisdom 10, Charisma 18
*Skills:* Bluff +17, Concentration +8, Diplomacy +12 (+13 in glammerweave), Intimidate +19 (+15 vs. Medium size), Hide +7, Knowledge (arcana) +3, Knowledge (the plans) +3, Search +4, Spot +0 (-1 with shaders), Sense Motive +7
*Feats:* Ability Focus (_voice of madness_) [Flaw bonus], Force of Personality [1st], Sudden Still [3rd]
*Action Points:* 7
*Languages:* Draconic, Common, Undercommon
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral or Neutral Evil (Eberron-style)
*Deity:* None
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 2 ft.
*Weight:* 35 lbs

*Lesser Invocations Known:* _beguiling influence, summon swarm, voice of madness_* (DC 18, 3 rounds)

*Inventory:*
mwk darkwood club/walking-stick w/ small Eberron-shard type (300 gp, 0.75 lbs)
_+1 mithral shirt_ (2250 gp, 6 lbs)
_ring of protection +1_ (2000 gp)
shaders (1 sp)
4 _potions of cure light wounds_ (200 gp)
2 _oils of shillelagh_ (100 gp)
identification papers (portrait)
glammerweave courtier's outfit (135 gp)
belt pouch (1 gp, 0.126 lbs)
traveler's outfit (1.25 lbs)
letter of credit for 173 gp
Copy of several Korrenberg Chronicles and Sharn Inquisitives
25 gp, 9 sp (0.5 lbs)
8.9 lbs, light load (9.75 lbs medium, 19.5 lbs heavy, 30 lbs max)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ability Justification]Vhir has a unusually compelling presence, which is indicated by his high Charisma and _beguiling voice_ invocations. He is very weak, though a bit hardy (_low_ Strength and a bit above average Constitutation), and does not fight particularly well (Non-Combative flaw). However, he learned to defend himself using his mind, particularly using his natural charisma. He favors lying and coersion, but can be nice as appropriate (full ranks in Bluff and Intimidate, none in Diplomacy---though naturally, he has quite a talent for it). Vhir is sharp, however, and knows how to judge when others try to deceive him (good Intelligence and Sense Motive).

Being touched by Khyber has given Vhir unusual talents, the foremost the ability to cause madness is others (_voice of madness_ invocation); this talent is particularly strong in him (Ablity Focus feat). From his time in Darguun, he learned to use words as weapons (see above) and to value his freedom (thus high Concentration and Sudden Still feat for when grappled and such). His strong personality and belief in himself makes it hard for others to sway him (Force of Personality feat).

Vhir's tribal past only reflects itself in his rudimentary training in the arcane arts retained from his failed tutelage as a blood seer (1 rank in Knowledge (arcana) and (the planes).[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 26, 2006)

*Jhen, Changeling Show-off [Secondary Concept]*

Here is the completed Jhen. I removed the inquisitive flavor and went more with the _joi de virve_ aspects of the swashbuckler. Definitely an acrobatic, taunting, front-line fighter type.

Oh, and for anyone curious, I'm trying to go for a Cockney or Irish like brogue for his chant. Probably botching it horribly, so my apologies in advance. 

*Flavor Quote*


> _Me and me mates, we aren't treated well 'ere in Sharn. When it rains trouble and tha guard are looking for someone ta blame, 'ey blame us. The changelin's. Not tha's always wrong, ya see. I've seen ma share of tha rough an' tumble. Caused it too. But changelin's are pe'ple too.
> 
> Yeah, ya've seen ma before: The Tumbler of Hareth's Folly, The Shocker of the Cornerstone Games. I'm the one bouncing off the walls, look'n weak one moment, then with tha face o' horrors tha next. Ya see, sum' of ma kin hide their chang'n, others are always som'th'n else. Me, I know what I am---I'm a changelin', and I'll use everathin' I know to beat ya and humiliate ya. Nothin' personal, its just the sport._



*Role*
Primary: Skillful melee Secondary: Changeling Imposter

*Background*
[sblock=Background]Jhen grew up on the mean streets of Sharn. Quite the rogue, he spent his days living hard and fast. He had a quick wit and a quick tongue, but he also had the smarts to stay out real trouble. He avoided the gangs, and only nicked for fun and amusement. Mostly, he'd play daring-do re-enactments of the stories he read in the Korrenberg Chronicles: tales of the Salty Queen or Lanshar, the One Eyed Mercenary. He dreamed of being as dashing and exiting as them, and when he had the chance, starting fighting.

Dueling was sanctioned in some parts of Sharn, but it was the unsanctioned games that Jhen started in. He learned to fight dirty, and learned to fight smart. He daring-do dreams inspired a whole range of tactics, and he discovered his changeling abilities could help in the fight as well. Never one for playing "Be Mrs. Crumble", Jhen discovered he could use his changeling talents to distract or disrupt his opponents. Some say he dueled dirty, Jhen says they're sore losers.

With is wit and tricks, Jhen found his star rising in the local dueling scene. Savvy enough not to win too often, or against the gang's favorites (unless they wanted him too), the changeling's reputation grew fast across the City of Towers. Enough that he would occasionally be offered odd jobs, jobs that entailed adventure! It was the life Jhen always wanted.

Though Jhen plays up his connection to the "lower class" of Sharn, they have become a bit disaffected with him due to his status of darling among the elite. This makes Jhen try harder, which makes him more visible in the eyes of the rich, and thus more disliked in the eyes of the poor. This frustrates the changeling, though he hardly admits it. This further drives his desire to adventure---he hopes that the publicity of doing famous deeds will endear him to his former comrades. Worse comes to worse, he can through the money that he has earned at them. This will likely backfire immensely, but Jhen is not reflective enough to realize this.[/sblock]
*Personality and Appearance*
[sblock=Personality and Appearance]Jhen is a bit cocky, and enjoys being noticed. He's a quick one with a quip, and will merrily get in a brawl when one breaks out. But he is a cunning one, and knows when some fights are worth it and others are not. He is a solid friend, and will not abandon is comrades for anything.

Jhen, unlike many changelings, revels in his "natural" form, using quick changes from it to discomfort his foes. He does not buy into the "Reality Seeker" philosophy, or any of that philosophy bunk, mainly because he lacks the introspection to do so. He dresses flamboyantly in very polished armor and bright colors; the better to distract a mark with.[/sblock]
*Abilities*
Prominent Abilities: Dexterity 16, Intelligence 16, Charisma 14
Prominent Skills: Balance +12, Tumble +12, Bluff +11
Prominent Feats: Disturbing Visage
[sblock=Full Stat Block]Name: Jhen
Class: Rogue (changeling substitution) 1/Swashbuckler 3
Race: Changeling
Hit Dice: 1d6+3d10+4, 31 HP
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 18 (10 +5 armor +3 dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Grapple: +4
Attacks: +1 rapier +7 (1d6+1/18-20)
Full Attack: +1 rapier +7 (1d6+1/18-20)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: changeling traits, grace +1, minor shape change, social intuition
Special Attacks: insightful strike +3, sneak attack 1d6
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +7, Will +0
Abilities: Strength 12, Dexterity 16, Constitution 12, Intelligence 16, Wisdom 8, Charisma 14
Skills: Balance +12, Bluff +11, Escape Artist +10, Intimidate +8, Jump +10, Listen +3, Sense Motive +3, Spot +3, Tumble +12
Feats: Disturbing Visage, Quick Change, Weapon Finesse (B)
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome 
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: The Traveller
Gender: Male
Age: 22
Height: 5' 5" ft.
Weight: 125 lbs

Inventory:
+1 shirt (1250 gp)
+1 rapier (2320 gp)
2 potions cure moderate wounds (600 gp)
potion bull's strength (300 gp)
potion cat's grace (300 gp)
potion fox's cunning (300 gp)
backpack (2 gp)
courtier's outfit
2 sunrods (4 gp)
identification papers with portrait
419 gp[/sblock]
[sblock=Ability Justification]Jhen fundamentally is a guttersnipe who accidently hit it big, but thinks he is still "one of the guys." Growing up among the mean towers of Lower Sharn, Jhen had to quick, had to be smart, and had to know how to talk his way out of situations (thus the good Dexterity, Intelligence, and Charisma). He was nothing more than a common changeling criminal before he discovered the arena, thus his one level in Rouge. This payed off, however, because his "fight effectively" strategy (i.e., sneak attacks) melds nicely with his swashbuckling style (lots of Balance, Jump, Tumble, etc.).

Though a changeling, Jhen never played any of the common changeling games---he is not interested in pretending to be someone else when he thinks himself is just fine. However, fitting his "fight effectively" style, he learned that changing at the right time could be a tactical advantage in his duels (Disturbing Visage tactical feat). He is not above using this change shape when needed, and his fine tooled skills at deception can assist there (good Bluff).

Reading tales of adventure growing up, Jhen has a strong desire to show off like they did in stories. He hopes it will earn him the admiration of his peers. However, he is a bit too sure of himself and not all that great at understanding others (low Sense Motive, Diplomacy, and Wisdom). Thus, his natural charisma can often backfire, especially with "his boys" that do not consider him one of them anymore (too famous to slum around, they think). This just makes him try harder, which just backfires more.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2006)

Mechanics of Morika, if the DMs desire to look her over.  Also added physical description.  If you need me to expand on her background in any direction, let me know.  

*Name:* Morika Kevsecks
*Class:* Druid 4 (shifter druid substitution level 1)
*Race:* Shifter
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+8, 34 HP 
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 30 ft
*Armor Class:* 17 (10 +2 armor +2 Dex +3 shield)
*Base Attack Bonus:* +3
*Grapple:* +6
*Attacks:* Shortspear +7 (1d6+3/x2, 20ft range, P)
Sickle +7 (1d6+2/x2, S)
Club (as _shillelagh_) +7 (2d6+3/x2, B)
Club +6 (1d6/x2, B)
Gore charge +9 (2d6+5/x2, B)
*Full Attack:* Gore charge +9 (2d6+5/x2, B) or
Shortspear +7 (1d6+4/x2, P) 
*Face/Reach:* 5x5/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Shifting (+2 to Str, horns, lasts 7 rounds normally), low-light vision, +2 racial bonus on Balance, Climb, and Jump checks, Shaky flaw (-2 penalty on all ranged attack rolls), beast spirit (ability bonus, Alertness, extended shifting, feral empathy, will of the spirit), nature sense, wild empathy +8, woodland stride, trackless step, resist nature’s lure.
*Special Attacks:* Gorebrute charge (2d6+5), can knock people prone
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +6
*Abilities:* Strength 16, Dexterity 14, Constitution 15, Intelligence 11, Wisdom 15, Charisma 6 
*Skills:* Balance +4, Climb +5, Concentration (2) +4, Handle Animal (5) +7, Jump +5, Knowledge (nature) (5) +9, Listen (4) +9, Ride +4, Sense Motive +3, Speak Language (Sylvan) (2cc), Spot (4) +9, Survival (5) +9 (+11 in aboveground natural environments), Swim (1) +3.  While _wild instincts_ is prepared, Spot and Listen are both +11.

Skill explainations: [sblock]Alertness feat (gained from beast spirit class feature) grants +2 to Listen and Spot.  Shifter Instincts grants +1 to Listen, Spot, and Sense Motive, as well as +2 to initiative.  Nature Sense (druid class feature) grants +2 to Knowledge (nature) and Survival.  Feral Empathy (gained from beast spirit class feature) grants a +4 bonus to wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks.  Five ranks of Handle Animal grant a +2 synergy bonus to Ride checks and wild empathy checks.  Five ranks of Knowledge (nature) grants +2 synergy bonus to Survival checks in aboveground natural environment.  Five ranks of Survival grants a +2 synergy bonus to Knowledge (nature checks).  +2 racial bonus to Balance, Jump, and Climb checks.[/sblock]
*Feats:* Gorebrute Elite, Shifter Instincts, Shifter Ferocity
*Action Points:* 7
*Languages:* Common, Druidic, Sylvan
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Deity:* Greensinger Druidic traditions
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 36
*Height:* 4' 11"
*Weight:* 115 lbs

*Spells Memorized/Spell Slots 5/4/3:* 
*0th* – _cure minor wounds x3, detect magic, detect poison_
*1st* – _cure light wounds x2, magic fang, shifter prowess (RoE)_
*2nd* – _barkskin, bull’s strength, wild instincts (RoE)_

*Inventory: * 
Masterwork leather armor – 160gp
+1 heavy darkwood shield – 1,257gp
Masterwork silver sickle – 326gp
Masterwork darkwood shortspear – 331gp
Club
Heward’s Handy Haversack – 2,000gp
Boots of Comfort – 1,000gp (continuous _endure elements_ while worn)
Bedroll – 1sp
Hammock – 5gp (A&E)
Flint and Steel – 1gp
Fishhook – 1sp
Money belt – 4gp (A&E)
Silk rope 50’ – 10gp
Climber’s kit – 80gp
Waterskin – 1gp
10 days’ worth of trail rations – 5gp
Explorer’s outfit – 10gp
Dagger – 2gp
Holly and mistletoe
Traveler’s outfit

20gp, 20sp, and 10cp are in her money belt
185gp and 7sp are in her haversack

_I am not a kind person. More than most of my people, I am feral, dangerous, rude, and eager to spill blood. Yet I am not an evil person. The blood that I spill is that of the cruel and decadent, those that I am rude to deserve it, and the danger I represent is not to those on the side of good. My animal ferocity is brought against those who defile the world, not those who revere it.

This does not make me good in the eyes of many, yet I speak only the bluntest of truths in this matter. The beast spirit within my breast has no need for false words and sweet lies. I am a fighter of the wood, a seeker of truth, and a destroyer of darkness. Because I do not wear shining armor, I am discounted as a barbarian. Because I make no speeches to rouse the hearts of the weak and helpless, I am seen as cruel and rude. Because I gore my enemies to death with my own horns, I am feared. Because I demand gold for my strength, they whisper curses behind my back. Yet the danger passes after I have, and things are better when I leave. 

My name is Morika. I am a gorebrute shifter, a druid whose animal spirit lies within rather than without, a hunter of evil and a speaker of uncomfortable truths. I will answer your call Elinvath Sargessean, for you seek those who act without though, who commits completely to a course of another's choosing. I am such a woman._

Morika was born at the border of the Eldeen Reaches, Breland, and what would become Droaam, and became thrown into the war at a young age. Her strength, even when young, was prodigious, and her senses were keen. Her shifting manifested early, in her growing the horns of the great mountain rams of the Byeshk Mountains. She was an only child in a small extended family of shifters, the Kevsecks, all of who fought fiercely to protect their tiny corner of the world from the armies of Breland and the monsters of Droaam. 

The humans that lived near them welcomed her family's strength, but not them. Healing and other aid was given fearfully and reluctantly, and despite the fact that the villages needed the protection of her clan, they considered them little more than half-tamed beasts. Despite their reluctant care, they did have a deeply-buried kernel of pride, which is what kept the Kevsecks at their deadly work. Two uncles and five cousins died under the swords of ogres or the arrows of human archers, and Morika, too young to avenge them, had to find a new way to channel the anger of their senseless deaths.

It was her mother who led her deep into the unspoiled wilds to attempt to bring her child's anger and pain under control. Shifters often had uncontrollable tempers and bouts of violence that brought them such trouble, yet made them such powerful protectors. "It is called 'The Beast Within,' the blood of our lycanthrope ancestors that bound the spirit of the animals within us. In you it burns so brightly, my daughter. If you learn to bond and merge with your beast spirit, you can channel your anger, your pain, and be stronger than anyone could imagine."

Morika spent the last five years of the Last War at a curious peace with herself. She was still given to violence and rage, but now she raged with reason, with purpose. The establishment of the Treaty of Thronehold forced her to find a new reason. The simplest was to wander, something she had been wanting to do for many years. Freed from the responsibility of protecting the villages from marauding armies, she struck out across the Eldeen Reaches and beyond. Gold bought her strength, rage, and purpose now, her protection against the evils of bandits and monsters. Going as the wind took her, Morika has been searching for a new purpose with each new place and contract.

While Morika's mother, S'veka, followed no formal druidic tradition, Morika has found a niche in one of the lesser-known sects, the Greensingers.  During the lulls in the Last War, Morika made friends with an oread named Stonefell in the Byshek mountains.  Her own nature of the stubborn goat fitted with Stonefell's, and Morika began to learn more about the wider nature of fey from her.  Though not a scholar, Morika made an effort to learn Stonefell's native language of Sylvan, so she could converse with other fey.

She fell naturally into the Greensinger sect when they found the angry young shifter talking earnestly with dryads and sprites in their territory.  Most people have been very surprised when they learn what path Morika follows.  She has the voice of a crow, the face of an irritable goat, and the rhythm of a rock, which puts her in the extreme minority with the beautiful and talented elves, half-elves, and humans that comprise most of the sect.  Instead of representing the endless revel of nature, as most of them do, she represents its fury.  She has been known to take up quests of vengence on behalf of fey otherwise bound to once area of the land.

Despite this, she has an almost childlike awe of natural beauty, and her rudeness disappears entirely from her when she is in the deep woods or conversing with friendly fey.

Morika is a small woman, heavily muscled, with a heavy forehead that gives her face a brutish cast.  Her eyes are dark gray, and her long dark brown hair is worn in a multitude of braids.  Tattoos cross her neck and back, as well as down her arms and legs in intricate, stylizes shapes of animals.  Her expression is often dour, and when she smiles, her teeth are very sharp.  She wears worn leather armor and sturdy clothing, and keeps a sickle at her belt and a shield on her arm.  Her other weapons and various sundries are kept in her well-made backpack, so it seems she is traveling exceptionally light.  

One thing people may notice about her is that she either keeps her hands in constant motion or locked on the hilt of a weapon or the strap of her shield.  Would they see them still, they would notice that they shake, subtly but constantly.  Morika doesn't exactly know when it started, but it's been going on as long as she can remember.  Perhaps it's because of the death of her kin, or the nightmares she still has about what the monsters of Droaam did to them.  Or perhaps it's just because she has too much anger within her to hold herself in stillness.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 26, 2006)

I have finished out Vhir and Jhen. I'm happy with both of them, and think either would contribute something. Vhir is still my favorite. Let me know any thoughts/questions.

BTW: Thanks to Isida for the idea for the "flavor quote."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 26, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I have finished out Vhir and Jhen. I'm happy with both of them, and think either would contribute something. Vhir is still my favorite. Let me know any thoughts/questions."



Put up some thoughts on how Vhir and Jhen play with others. More than willing to work with folks to try to tie backgrounds together if desired.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2006)

I just finished Ankara's background. Took sometime to shape him to be interesting. I am open to comments.

I could also link my background to other's without much problem. It's been at least a year Ankara hasn't been adventuring, and before that, he wa part to a small group, but that group could have easily join another small group during some contract.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like the brewing of an amazing game.  Time to peruse some books and see if I've got something for you.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like this is shaping up to be quite a group! I'll see if I can get a character up for you by the deadline if I can unpack enough books and get my internet conenction working at home.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 26, 2006)

Before my individual comments, I'd like to point out stonegod's note about tying together character backgrounds. This is more of an issue in games with other premises, but if you'd like to give your characters history with other ones, feel free to contact them and work something out. Of course, not all backgrounds can mesh easily together, and if giving two characters a history would require twisting backgrounds in odd directions, there's no need to force it.

Random Encounter: you're welcome to flesh your telepath out, but note that you might not be selected on the basis of filling party roles, since other submissions seem capable of acting as the group's negotiator.

Deuce: I like it.

Velmont: I'll be honest: the grammar and spelling in your background doesn't meet our standards for this game. Your stats look fine, but that's not what we're picking characters based on. If you'd still like to join, do some serious work on the grammar and structure in Ankara's biography.

MadMaxim: heh, sorry. I've got nothing against psionic healers; in fact, it's something that's sorely missing from the XPH that I'd like to see played. I'll talk with Dark Jackalope about it, but I'm already picking up the PHBII. In any case, we could use a dedicated healer, so my advice to you is to work on your character's history now and worry about the source of his powers later on.

stonegod: congrats: you're the first applicant here to finish a character--in fact, two. Good work.

Isida: I haven't checked all the math yet, but your sheet seems to be in order.

Ferrix: I'd be glad to see a submission from you. You have until saturday, so there's no big rush.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd love to give this a shot, if only to give myself a break from the character in my other PbP game.

I still haven't figured out what I might bring to the table here though. I'll mull it over tonight and post something soonish. I like Eberron _almost _as much as Greyhawk.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 27, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> MadMaxim: heh, sorry. I've got nothing against psionic healers; in fact, it's something that's sorely missing from the XPH that I'd like to see played. I'll talk with Dark Jackalope about it, but I'm already picking up the PHBII. In any case, we could use a dedicated healer, so my advice to you is to work on your character's history now and worry about the source of his powers later on.



Well, I'll going with a Cleric of the Path of Light then. The origin of his "powers" will be somewhat important to his background, so I need to those nailed down. I'll post a character background soon.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 27, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Of course, not all backgrounds can mesh easily together, and if giving two characters a history would require twisting backgrounds in odd directions, there's no need to force it.




Consider that nobody knows which characters will make the final party, as well. I'd hate for someone to work alongside a prospective player working out a great background and finding they (edit: or I!) didn't make the cut.

I'm looking over the submissions and scanning my books. I hope to have a basic concept up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## wikkawikkawa (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's my submission: Faer "the Cloak" Ennenn

Stats (I'd prefer that only the DM see this)
[sblock]Name: Faer “the Cloak” Ennenn

_“Who says a Gnome can’t put up a fight? Just remember, my sword arm is level with your crotch.”_

Class: Fighter 4
Race: Gnome
Hit Dice 4d10+12 (44)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 20 ft.
Armor Class: 18 (10 Base + 4 Armor + 3 Dexterity + 2 Shield +1 Dodge)
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Grapple: +1
Attacks: Swordcatcher +7 (1d4+4/19-20/x2/slashing) or Light Crossbow (1d6/19-20/x2/80 ft.)
Full Attack: Swordcatcher +7 (1d4+4/19-20/x2/slashing) or Light Crossbow (1d6/19-20/x2/80 ft.)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft.
Special Qualities: Gnome Traits (Exceptions: Proficiency with Hooked Hammer switched with Swordcatcher) 
Special Attacks: 
Saves: Fortitude +7, Reflex +4, Will +1
Abilities: Strength 13, Dexterity 16, Constitution 16, Intelligence 14, Wisdom 10, Charisma 11
Skills: Climb 7, Intimidate 7, Jump 7, Swim 7
Feats: Combat Expertise, Dodge, Improved Disarm, Weapon Focus: Gnome Swordcatcher, Weapon Specialization: Gnome Swordcatcher
Languages: Common, Gnome, Dwarven, Goblin
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Deity: None
Gender: Male
Age: 56
Height: 3’5”
Weight: 45 lbs.

Inventory: 308 gold
+1 Gnome Swordcatcher (1318)
+1 Chain Shirt (1200)
+1 Gnome Battle Cloak (1005)
Light Crossbow (18)
20 Crossbow Bolts (2)
Backpack (2)
-	Sunrod x5 (10)
-	Crowbar (2)
-	Silk Rope (50 ft; 10)
-	Grappling Hook (1)
Belt Pouch x2 (2)
-	Cure Light Wounds Potion x3 (100)
-	Oil of Grease x3 (100)
[/sblock]

Appearance: 
[sblock]Appearance: Faer stands tall, his thin and wiry frame appearing deceptively fragile. Dull sky blue eyes shift about uncomfortably, highlighting his high cheekbones and his scruffy silver hair and the small beard at his chin. Down the left side of his face are two shoulder length locks of hair which curl up near the end. Wrapped around his shoulders and draped over his right arm is a cloak of midnight blue velvet, the inner weavings of it strung with miniscule wires which reinforce the lining. The hem of the article of clothing is heavy, as chain-woven links of metal run through it. Knee-high boots of soft brown leather (in which two Gnome-sized daggers are tucked into) cover the gnome’s feet and gray leggings cover the lower half of his body, while a shirt of finely woven chain and a dark blue tunic cover his upper. At his hip is buckled a heavy pronged sword, a rare weapon to be seen at all today.[/sblock]

Background: Public Version
[sblock]House Kundarak, the bearers of the Dragonmark of Warding, has small use for skilled warriors. One of their few warriors was Faer “Cloak” Ennenn, a Gnomish swordsman of small regard. Faer, as a young man, left his home in Reven to become a soldier, much to the shame of his parents. The stereotypical Gnome outlook on warfare is that it is a complete and utter waste of time. 

“Waste it may be, but it’s also necessary.” Faer said as he stormed out, his bags packed and slung over his shoulder. As he learned his craft of the blade from the dwarven warriors of Zalanberg, Faer grumbled to himself quietly and bitterly. “I’ll show them. I’ll show them all.” 

Eventually, Faer found himself in Trolanport, the capital of Zilargo. He searched for a job, mercenary work, bounty hunting, anything would suffice as long as it put some coin in his pocket. House Kundarak found a small use for him, guarding their various storehouses and safes.  After several months working as a sword for them, Faer was assigned to a very special task. 

House Kundarak was sending a messenger, a man named Jorn along with an important message, to the city of Skairn, far away in the Lhazaar Principalities. Faer and several other adventurers were sent with him to keep him safe. After many weeks of traveling together, Faer became something of a friend to the men, boon companions of the road. Arriving at Skairn, Faer, Jorn and their companions made haste to a small building on the edge of the town. There, Jorn pulled a small scroll case from his bag and placed it onto the doorstep.

“Well, friend, it’s been good.” Jorn spoke slowly to his small companion. “I’m sorry to have to do this to you.”

“Why, what do you mean?” Faer asked.

Jorn calmly reached into has bag once more and pulled out an envelope and handed it to Faer. “Read it.”

Faer quietly opened the parchment, his eyes never breaking contact with the man that he called friend.

*For the eyes of Mr. Faer Ennenn,

Mr. Ennenn, House Kundarak thanks you for your invaluable service for us. However, we regret to inform you that due to unfortunate circumstances we are forced to terminate your employment to us. We apologize for any problems that this may cause.

Signed,
	Destus Corrn,
	House Kundarak*

Throwing the letter down, Faer walked away from his former friend in a glowering rage. Once they thought he was out of earshot, Faer could hear his former companions laughing at him…

Two weeks later, on the morning of Sol, Faer found himself sitting on the docks of the Tantamar Ferry, holding a recruitment letter firmly in his hand.[/sblock]

DM VERSION! HIS EYES ONLY!
[sblock]House Kundarak, the bearers of the Dragonmark of Warding, has small use for skilled warriors. One of their few warriors was Faer “Cloak” Ennenn, a Gnomish swordsman of small regard. Faer, as a young man, left his home in Reven to become a soldier, much to the shame of his parents. The stereotypical Gnome outlook on warfare is that it is a complete and utter waste of time. 

“Waste it may be, but it’s also necessary.” Faer said as he stormed out, his bags packed and slung over his shoulder. As he learned his craft of the blade from the dwarven warriors of Zalanberg, Faer grumbled to himself quietly and bitterly. “I’ll show them. I’ll show them all.” 

Eventually, Faer found himself in Trolanport, the capital of Zilargo. He searched for a job, mercenary work, bounty hunting, anything would suffice as long as it put some coin in his pocket. House Kundarak found a small use for him, guarding their various storehouses and safes.  After several months working as a sword for them, Faer was assigned to a very special task. 

House Kundarak was sending a messenger, a man named Jorn along with an important message, to the city of Skairn, far away in the Lhazaar Principalities. Faer and several other adventurers were sent with him to keep him safe. After many weeks of traveling together, Faer became something of a friend to the men, boon companions of the road. Arriving at Skairn, Faer, Jorn and their companions made haste to a small building on the edge of the town. There, Jorn pulled a small scroll case from his bag and placed it onto the doorstep.

“Well, friend, it’s been good.” Jorn spoke slowly to his small companion. “I’m sorry to have to do this to you.”

“Why, what do you mean?” Faer asked.

Jorn calmly reached into has bag once more and pulled out an envelope and handed it to Faer. “Read it.”

Faer quietly opened the parchment, his eyes never breaking contact with the man that he called friend.

*	For the eyes of Mr. Faer Ennenn,

Mr. Ennenn, House Kundarak thanks you for your invaluable service for us. However, we regret to inform you that due to unfortunate circumstances we are forced to terminate your employment to us. We apologize for any problems that this may cause.

Signed,
	Destus Corrn,
	House Kundarak*

Throwing the letter down, Faer walked away from his former friend in a glowering rage. Once they thought he was out of earshot, Faer could hear his former companions laughing at him…

The next day, Jorn found himself on the pier of Skairn waiting for his ferry. The night was eerily silent, the only sound was the echoing footsteps of a small figure walking down the street. Jorn turned to see a cloaked figure, his hood up, but Jorn could tell who it was. That sword at his waste, the silver lock of hair running down from his head, that dark blue cloak, it gave it all away.

“Faer, what’re you doing here? I’m sorry about you being fired, but you have to understand it wasn’t my fault. It’s just business, I suppose. You’re a gnome, you should know better than most.” Jorn nervously said, his fingers uneasily twitching and fidgeting at his sleeves.

The cloaked gnome took several slow, lingering steps towards the man, the quiet hissing sound of a sword being drawn caused his eyes to open wide as a flash of steel drew a spurt of crimson across his throat. With a stumble, Jorn fell to the ground, clutching his neck which was bleeding profusely. 

Leaning in low, Faer whispered into the fallen man’s ear. “It’s just business.” Whatever life left within Jorn’s vein’s went icy, never in his life had he ever heard anything so cold, so full of malice and spite. He never felt anything so cold as the gnome dragging him by the foot to the edge of the pier and carefully kicking him into the murky water. He never felt anything again as a sword blade stabbed and slashed into the water, ending whatever life he had left in him.

Walking away from his grisly murder, Faer muttered to himself. “I’m not done yet…” That night, every single one of the Cloak's former companions was slain.

Two weeks later, on the morning of Sol, Faer found himself sitting on the docks of the Tantamar Ferry, holding a recruitment letter firmly in his hand.

[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2006)

I have made additions to Morika's background, talking about her druidic faith and beliefs.  Also made minor changes to her character sheet, swapping the Extra Shifter Trait feat for Shifter Ferocity.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's my concept. I decided to go with a cleric/wizard from Thrane, a true believer in the Silver Flame who recently had to make a choice to leave her home after a falling out with her father and the Church. I'll get some basic stats up, but I don't think it will be a tricky build. I'm leaning toward ranks in Knowledge (various), Diplomacy, and Spellcraft, a spell list biased toward utility rather than flashy effects, a hawk as familiar, and funds spent on simple items and a bag o' scrolls. I have an illustration that will work perfectly that I'll edit in tomorrow.

*Glasia Domarus*
Cloistered Cleric 1/Wizard 3

_Time to go._

The young woman steps up to the small stair that leads into the cabin of the lightning rail. It was a step she had taken many times before, but this time the journey was different. This time the trip would not end in Sigilstar or even Aruldusk, but would continue far from her homeland, deep into the Lhazaar Principalities to the city of Tantamar, bound for Port Verge. It will be the farthest I’ve been from home, she mused as she entered the well-appointed cabin. 

Anyone who looked at her eyes could see she was nervous if they could peer beneath the hood she wore. The traveler’s cloak and gleaming symbol of the Silver Flame she wore about her neck, the only item visible aside from the thick woolen mantle, made it clear that she was seeking privacy, and the reserved and restrained people of Thrane were happy to respect her wishes. She carried a birdcage, carefully covered with silk to shut out the world, from which emitted soft clacking noises then and again. Hushing the inhabitant gently, she sat down in the thick cushions, her head low.

_What am I doing?_ She clenched her jaw. _For Hariel._







*Background:* Glasia Domarus was the eldest daughter of Bishop Domarus, a popular priest of the Silver Flame with a reputation for administration and faith that was sure to earn him an honored position in the Council. Under constant scrutiny, she grew up even more religious than the average Thrane, the tenants of the faith forever etched into her mind. She studied at the finest schools Flamekeep had to offer. Success at courses in Theology and History came naturally to the bright youth, but what truly got her mind and heart racing was Wizardry. A visiting professor from Sigilstar instilled a love of the art of wizardry and an open mind in her being, and she took to the study of spellcraft with a passion. She served her father willingly once her studies were complete, helping him with practical and mystical knowledge as he slowly built up the support he would need for the transition to Cardinal. The future seemed bright and the road ahead as clear as day.

Until the morning of Sul, the third week of Dravago, one month ago. Glasia’s beloved younger sister, Hariel, awoke in a fever. She spoke in a strange language unlike anything Glasia had ever heard. Even her magic could not decipher its meaning. Her father’s young assistant, a crooked man named Suthat who was rumored to be watching over her father for the council, recognized it instantly. Demon, he called her. Unclean, he said. Tainted, he hissed. Calling on a exorcist to clean her of the possession proved unsuccessful. Her father, fearing the stain on his reputation, ordered her locked away in a small monastery leagues from the city, where sisters of the Church kept her locked under constant guard, refusing all visitation. 

Certain that Suthat and some high-ranking member of the Council was behind the events, carefully constructed to test her father’s dedication to the reputation of the Cardinals, Glasia began to seek out her own cure. Her father was furious, disowning her and refusing to speak with his eldest again. After weeks of searching, exhausting all the favors she had accumulated over the years, Glasia found one man who could return her sister to normality. Decanar Versius is an unconventional man with unconventional desires. He demanded a magical tome in return for his services, unique and unseen except in the most complete collection in Flamekeep, known as Flavin’s Compendium. The owner has placed an enormous price on the book of over 50,000 gold, a sum more than ten times what Glasia could possibly earn in years of work as a simple scribe or translator. Even serving as a pet wizard to a rich employer wouldn’t raise the funds.

Glasia doesn’t know how the enigmatic Elinvath Sargessean became aware of her name or her desire for gold, but she sees the trip to Lhazaar as the only way to save her sister from a fate worse than death. Desperate for both the gold and a feeling of accomplishing something to help her dear Hariel, she leaves the comfort of her bright apartment in Flamekeep and joins five other heroes from all around Khorvaire with only one thing in common; a letter.

*Personality:* Glasia is young and new to the world outside Thrane. She can seem confused and bewildered by the behavior of those around her at times, but she learns quickly. She is unfailingly polite and reserved, soft-spoken and dedicated. Her faith is still strong despite the way the Church and her father have let her down, and she tries her best to live by the tenants of the Silver Flame even though she left direct service as a cleric years ago. She knows in her heart that one day she will have to choose between doing what the Church sees as proper and what she needs to do to save her sister. The decision won’t be hard to make; Hariel comes first.

Stats:
[sblock]
Name: Glasia Domarus
Class: Cloistered Cleric 1/Wizard 3
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 1d6+3d4, 15 HP
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30ft
Armor Class: (10)
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Grapple: +1
Attacks: Dagger +1 (1d4, 19-20 x2, 10 range)
Full Attack: Dagger +1 (1d4, 19-20 x2, 10 range)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Human Traits
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +7
Abilities: Strength 10, Dexterity 11, Constitution 10, Intelligence 18, Wisdom 14, Charisma  14
Skills: 65 skill points (44+7+7+7)
Feats and Class Abilities: * (starting feat), *(human bonus feat), Scribe Scroll (Wizard bonues feat), *(3rd level feat), Lore (as Bardic Knowledge at level 1)
Action Points:
Languages: Common
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Silver Flame
Gender: Female
Age: 20
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 130 lbs

Spells:
Wizard Spells Known: 
Spell Slots: Cleric 3 0 level, 2+1 domain 1st level, Wizard 4 0 level, 3 1st level, 2 2nd level
Domains: Knowledge, Exorcism, Protection
Spells Memorized:

Inventory: 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Jun 27, 2006)

*Thoughts So Far*

After much reading, here's a summary of my thoughts on your applications thus far:

_In order of appearance:_

*Bront:*  While I enjoyed reading both your original character concepts, I definitely agree with Ringmereth that Carver is a sound choice.  In regards to trap-springing vs. your other options as an artificer, I think you should steer clear of the more rogue-traits, and focus on crafting.  (I think it goes better with Carver's character anyhow.)

*Velmont:*  Our application process is designed to be a test of writing and roleplaying skill, and Isida's Morika is competing with your character for almost the same role.  Personally, I'm much more inclined to take Morika.  Ringmereth recommended patching up your background, but I think a better tactic would be to develop another character that fills a different niche.

*Deuce:*  After sorting out the overlap situation a bit, I think Doral is our best candidate so far for the "rogue-esque" position, though in close competetion with stonegod's Vhir.  I'd recommend making him both skilled at trap-springing and stealth.  While I'm not familiar with beguilers, I'll have Ringmereth explain them to me when he gets his hands on the PHBII.  However, I would recommend you write up a bit more background well before the decisions are made; yours is a bit short.

*Shayuri:*  I like the idea of a warmage, but we've been getting a _lot_ of spellcasters applying, and should warn you that this makes it all the more difficult for any of them to get in.  My advice to you is to elaborate on your background more as well, and be sure to make Trebuchet a unique role amongst the various spellcasters.

*stonegod:*  Both your submissions are excellent.  Personally, I'm already quite fond of Vhir, but as with Shayuri, I have to warn you that we have far more spellcatsers than is healthy at the moment.  This gives Jhen a better chance for admittance, though he too would be competing both with the other melee and rogue-esque submissions.  At any rate, Ringmereth will consider both your characters, so you hardly need choose one.  The only advice I can think to give is to maybe give a little more depth, especially in regards to motivation, to Jhen's background, beyond just the fight-club rising-star backstory.

*MadMaxim:*  Sorry for the confusion regarding what books we're accpeting classes out of, but I think your cleric will have good potential.  I await your character bio.

*Isida:*  I'm very impressed with all your work thus far, especially with your creative reply to Elinvath's letter.  (Which, I noticed, set a sort of precedent for mentioning the letter in future people's backstories.)  There is a surplus of applying spellcasters, however, I think that if you allow Morika to fill more of a melee role than a spellcaster role, her chances are good.  And, judging by your complete bio, she's doing just fine.

*Random Encounter:*  I second what Ringmereth says, and caution you that a diplomat/negotioator and a spellcaster (even if it's a psionic telepath) will face a lot of competetion with other applicants.  If you'd like some advice on what kind of characters would currently stand a better chance, I'd suggest something melee or ranged, but be sure to make your character unique and out-standing as well as niche-fitting.

*Ferrix:*  Indeed, you have nearly five days still to submit a character, and refrom and perfect.  I'd recommend reading through the other submissions and replies to get a feel for the group, and also what we're looking for in the ways of applications.

*Bobitron:*  Though there is an excess of spellcasters, I _really_ like Glasia's character.  Quick work indeed.  The only thing I'd request from you at this point is some clarification of her intended goals.  You mention Glasia's need to raise money to exorcize her sister, but I'm wonder what also became of her desire to find out who is responsible, and whatever justice Glasia plans to/would like to enact.  A little clarification, plus perhaps finishing off her stats, and you have a soild entry.

*James:*  Just as I said to Ferrix, you still have plenty of time to apply, and before doing so I'd recommend "reading around" a bit.

*wikka:*  You're going to have to explain these swordcatchers to me a bit, or mayhaps I'll have Ringmereth do so.  Other than that, a melee fighter stands a fair enough chance of making the party, though I'd recommend throwing a few more quirks in so he isn't just a 'pure-and-simple' hack'n'slash.  I'd like to see a bit more about his personality, too, to compliment his backstory.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 27, 2006)

Dragen Kessler

*History: *The village that Dragen Kessler was born in stood above the chilly, high banked shores of the Mror River in Karrnath. The village was never particularly pleasant or fruitful, being a mere jut of land and an inn beside a poorly kept ferry, but it was home. The village suffered greatly during the War as regular visits from the Royal Swords conscripted the young people of the village for service in the army. Most never returned. 

Even when Dragen was a boy, the empty houses and fields stood as a testament to the lasting effects of the war. Dragen however, was taken by in by it all. When the soldiers would come marching into town he would dream of following them off to war, and following the Red Wolf of Karrnath into battle. Once he was old enough, he fled in the night without so much as a whispered goodbye to his mother to join himself.

Military life however, wasn't exactly as Dragen expected. While Dragen could salute and march with the best of them, it was plain to see by the time he reached the middle of his training that he would never be a proper soldier. Instead, he was sent off to one of the units that supplied and tended to mustering out of frontline soldiers. At first this was merely a clerical position in Korth, but his keen intellect soon granted him training in more complicated duties and sent him off to a unit that tended the sick and wounded.

While certainly closer to the glorious battles that Dragen imagined in his youth, he soon found out that nothing at all seemed to stop the constant hemorrhage of broken and battered men that stumbled into or who were carried into his tents. As the war for Dragen moved along, he saw more and more of his countrymen dying of things much worse than simple things like spear points and more often than not succumbing to cholera and lack of food. For years Dragen served his country nursing a sickness in himself that mirrored his country, until finally one day he just walked away.

Given how tumultuous the times were, it was no wonder that no one came looking for Dragen. He begged for food in the larger cities, or made some simple coin performing midwife duties for young women whose lovers were serving in the military. Mostly he just tried to rescue his own wounded soul, trying to shut out the whispers of the dead and dying that haunted him at night. 

Then the Day of Mourning happened, and like many of his countrymen Dragen watched a nation die in an instant across the river from the streets of Karrlakton. It was the last straw, as Dragen emptied his stomach into an alleyway and began fleeing the horrors of war in earnest.

That was four years ago, and Dragen hasn't truly stopped running. As he made his way across rural Karnnath he ventured toward the village where he grew up, only to find empty ruined house after house with no sign of survivors. Most of the real valuables had apparently been taken by scavengers, but in the clutter of his childhood home he was able to find the locket of his father that his mother always wore. That and the bright red tattoo of the Wolf of Karnnath on his chest he had done when he enlisted are virtually the only reminders of his past that Dragen tolerates.

In the Lhazaar Provinces, Dragen found a place suitable for his temperament - where few people asked questions about things that don't concern them and where even the large evils and concerns of those around him seemed tolerable by their smaller scale. Peace for Dragen came at a cost though. Too often he found his nights eased by the sweet bliss of strong drink, and recently the former soldier has come to understand that he's likely merely exchanged one horror in his past for a slower, more insidious one in his future.

*Appearance: *Dragen would likely be unremarkable to almost anyone except for his gaunt, haunted eyes. His dark hair is dusted with premature gray flecks like his grizzled-looking five o'clock shadow, and he's definitely lost hair and often shows off a slight sunburn at the nearly naked top of his head. His craggy features never smile more than the wry twist of his lips that follows his gallows humor. His clothing is mostly unwashed linens with many mends and stains, and across his chest is an enormous tattoo of a red wolf.

*Personality: *Dragen is a broken man already resigned to his fate, trying to cling to the ideals that once offered him some sort of solace while hiding from the demons of his past. He's often sullen and sarcastic, or defeatist, and yet he has a strange tenacity for life. Sometimes he's merely the shadow of his former self, but part of him knows that this is almost literally the end of the line for him. While not exactly comforting, the notion brings a certain sort of dark joy to his wounded heart. Dragen doesn't really care if he lives or dies anymore, and that's about the nicest thought he's had in a long while.

*Role: * Dragen is a cleric, and a good archer thanks to his zen archery feats and war domain. Unfortunately, Dragen is a poor melee fighter thanks to his Noncombatant flaw and inferior Strength and Constititution scores. Stat block unfinished.

Name: Dragen Kessler
Class: Cleric 4
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 4d8 , 26 HP
Initiative: +2
Speed: 40 ft
Armor Class: 12 (10 +2 Dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Grapple: +3
Attacks: +1 melee, +8 ranged Longbow
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Human Traits, Cleric Domains (Celerity, War)
Special Attacks: Turn Undead
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +8
Abilities: Strength 10, Dexterity 14, Constitution 10, Intelligence 14, Wisdom 18, Charisma 10
Skills: Concentration +7 (7 ranks), Heal +11 (7 ranks), Knowledge (religion) +11 (7 ranks), Spellcraft +9 (7 ranks), Spot + 7 (3.5 ranks)
Feats:  Simple Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Medium Armor Proficiency, Heavy Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Weapon Proficiency (Longbow), Weapon Focus (Longbow), Noncombatant, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Precise Shot, Zen Archery
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Elven, Orc
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: None
Gender: Male
Age: 35
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 150 lbs

Spells:
Cleric Spells Per Day: 5/3+1/2+1

Inventory:
Traveler's Outfit


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2006)

Dark_Jackalope said:
			
		

> After much reading, here's a summary of my thoughts on your applications thus far:
> 
> *Deuce:*  After sorting out the overlap situation a bit, I think Doral is our best candidate so far for the "rogue-esque" position, though in close competetion with stonegod's Vhir.  I'd recommend making him both skilled at trap-springing and stealth.  While I'm not familiar with beguilers, I'll have Ringmereth explain them to me when he gets his hands on the PHBII.  However, I would recommend you write up a bit more background well before the decisions are made; yours is a bit short.




Sure, and since most are mixing a storied-approach, I'll work mine over as such:

*Doral Kinsman the Half-Elf Beguiler 4*

Description
[sblock]
Doral has dark brown hair and dull gray eyes with a boyish, charming face. He is 5 feet, 5 inches tall and thin, but does not stand out in a crowd, despite his pleasing looks. In fact, he lacks distinguishing facial features and his fay-like face is hard to remember when people describe him. Doral is an extremely good listener, and people genuinely seem to enjoy telling the half-elf about their problems, though he rarely offers advice or opinion. He is quick with a joke, glows with an appreciation of life, and is always ready to offer an ear to the agitated.
[/sblock]

Brief Background
[sblock]
Of course, being a listener was part of Doral's job: a spy for Aundair. Doral was an up and coming member of the Royal Eyes, and helped infiltrate the organizations of many of Aundair's potential enemies. He was working a deep cover operation with several other Royal Eyes at Tanar Rath in Karrnath when his identity was blown. Doral Kinsman was severely injured in his escape, but he ended up being the only member of the Royal Eye team to return. Despite his prior service, jealous members of the organization suggested that Doral may have been the source of the intelligence leak. Although a trial acquitted him of guilt, his reputation was tarnished and he resigned from the Royal Eyes.

Now he wishes to conduct his own investigation into the intelligence leak on his own, but first there is the problem of revenue. Ever since he returned to Aundair Doral was removed from the government payroll. Low on the funds he knows he will need to work the case on his own, he now seeks to raise money as a freelancer. Always the realist, Doral accepts that he will have to create a new life for himself before he can pursue revenge.
[/sblock]

The Long Story
"Move fast, Doral," Sylla whispered to me as she squeezed my hand.  She threw one last wink my way, then went into the hallway to join Zax.  

I watched her go out the door, enjoying the swaying of her hips.  Sylla, like myself and Zax, was a member of the Royal Eyes, the greatest espionage organization in the Five Nations.  Her specialities lied in seduction and potions, as the sleeping body of Captain Manash attested.  

The Royal Eyes had sent us to intercept messages coming from the Karrnath court to the captain of Tanar Rath.  The three of us had taken jobs as servants at the garrison.  Zax worked as a smith, I as a cook for the keep, and Sylla as a maid.  Zax and I were the first to find signs of a troop build-up in the area, as extra food and materials were ordered for the garrison.  I became friends with many of the soldiers, playing the occasional dice with them and making conversation with those that would come to the kitchen.  Zax was busier creating weapons to be used by the undead and the living soldiers of Karrnath, although this was a clear indication that the forces of the garrison were about to be increased.  Coded messages from the Royal Eyes began to stress the importance of discovering what was going on.

It was Sylla who was the most successful.  After a few 'accidental' encounters in the hallway with Captain Manash, she succeeded in earning a visit to his room and seducing him.  After a few days he confided to her that he received daily messages from the court, trying to impress her with boasts of his own importance.  Sylla was unable to open his locked drawer in order to read the notes, which was more of my specialty.  It was this that led us to a daring plan.  Sylla drank and ate with Captain Manash every night before other activities.  He tended to drink heavily, and supposedly had a low stanima, causing him to sleep deeply.  Sylla would send a servant down with an order of food for the pair each night, giving me an excuse to enter their room.  As this pattern became familiar, we decided to strike after Sylla sent a magical message to our contact in the Royal Eyes.

Sylla added a potion to Captain Manash's drink one night, causing him to doze.  Soon after she sent a servant boy she found in the hallway to fetch me with an order for dinner and to give Zax a copper coin she owed him.  On this signal, I came up with my tray of food, Zax accompanying me.  Sylla and Zax were to talk outside Captain Manash's door while I was to unlock the drawer with the notes, read them, and copy down any vital pieces of information.

I put the tray down, and took out some of my 'special' tools.  As I worked, I unsuccessfully tried to remove thoughts of Sylla and concentrate on the task at hand.  I only found a simple poison needle trap, which was a good sign.  Disabling it, I continued working as my thoughts drifted.

Why have I been having stronger fits of jealousy?  She was a pretty woman, but there were more beautiful ladies in the world.  Yet something about the way she touched my shoulder when she needed to talk... the way she smiled at me as if everything I said was important... the way she stood close... "Concentrate, fool," I told myself as I thought about the way she smelled.  I could feel the latch give way.

As I opened the chest I could hear an argument begin outside the door as Zax and Sylla told someone that Captain Manash was sleeping and needed his rest.  I suppose the answer didn't satisfy whoever they were talking to, as I heard the sounds of scuffling outside.  I scrambled to reset the trap and to hide my tools, but the door was kicked in by a large man in black armor just as I picked my tray back up.  He was followed by a smaller man with a nasal voice that I recognized as Manash's orderly.

"The other spy," the orderly yelled, pointing at me.

My blood ran cold as I could see several soldiers standing with weapons outside.  Zax lay on the floor unmoving in a pool of blood.  Sylla had her hands held and was flanked by soldiers on each side.  Thinking quickly, I cast a _charm_ on the orderly and said, "Spy, sir?  Please, I'm not sure what these two did, but I just came up to deliver the lord's food."  Escape now, get Sylla and Zax (if still alive) out later.

Confusion appeared on the orderly's face.  "I'm sorry Doral, but someone has recently informed me of the most vicious rumors about you."  The man in black armor gave the orderly a frown of surprise.

"Who said these things about me, sir," I asked indignantly.  Was my cover blown?

The black armored man was smarter than I gave him credit.  "Enough," he bellowed, interrupting the conversation.  He moved forward and gripped me by the collar, tossing me out of the room, where I skidded across the floor and slid against the hallway wall.  He was a strong one.  Through my ringing head I could hear the orderly try to stop him, telling him I may be innocent.

My head cleared as the man came at me again, sword drawn.  I tumbled out of the way, pulling a knife and slicing the arm of a soldier holding Sylla.  He grunted in pain, but did not release his grip on her.  I couldn't get her out.  Nor could I allow her to be captured.  I was sure Zax was dead, so he could not tell any secrets.  I still might be able to escape.  There was only one thing left to do, I realized, as I held a tighter grip on the knife.

Sylla must have realized what was on my mind.  "No," she begged sadly, looking into my eyes.  If she had stood bravely, I could have finished her rather than allowed her to be put to the question.  But as I looked into those pleading eyes, my resolve broke.  All this in the space of the six longest seconds of my life.

I cast one more spell, making myself disappear to the group of enclosing soldiers.  Even Sylla gasped in surprise and began to look around wildly.  I always kept my magical abilities secret, even to friends.

Next, I did the only thing I could.  I ran.

After I returned to Aundair, I knew my career was over.  Not only had the mission failed, but I had allowed an agent to be captured.  The information about a troop build-up could not be confirmed, and an attack never materialized anyway, causing others to question my skills.  Supposedly, Karrnath was also using the incident to privately blackmail small concessions from the Aundair court.  Perhaps Sylla talked after all.  As I sat, waiting for my trial to condemn or exhonerate me, I used the time I have to gather my thoughts and have come to this realization: we were betrayed.

It's only a feeling, but I can't figure out how we were captured so easily and during the act.  I could make the accusation and ask for an investigation, but who would I trust?  Perhaps it would be better to walk away if I'm not hung.  To disappear for awhile in a different land, like a man broken and wandering.  Let them forget me while I gather my own resources.  Then I can return when they have grown lazy and content, unsuspecting of the man bearing down on them.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, in that case, I'll pass my turn. I am aware that my written English is not as great I would want, that's the problem when you do not have English as your primary language. I do not have problem to take time to watch over my spelling and grammar and I do not have problem to post everyday. The problem is combining both of them. I will not always be able to revise my text, and as I am moving next week, I don't expect to have time to think about another character.

Good game to all.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 27, 2006)

Dark_Jackalope said:
			
		

> *Bobitron:*  Though there is an excess of spellcasters, I _really_ like Glasia's character.  Quick work indeed.  The only thing I'd request from you at this point is some clarification of her intended goals.  You mention Glasia's need to raise money to exorcize her sister, but I'm wonder what also became of her desire to find out who is responsible, and whatever justice Glasia plans to/would like to enact.  A little clarification, plus perhaps finishing off her stats, and you have a soild entry.




Thanks very much! I'm glad you like her. I wanted to make up for the lack of crunchy uniqueness with what I felt would be a fun character to interact with. I know it's not a very inventive use of the rules, but then I never was great at that. 

Goals, goals, hmmm...

Glasia's not a very confrontational person as written. I think any desire for justice or digging deeper into the involvement of Suthat and some high-ranking member (members?) of the Council of Cardinals is very secondary to getting her sister free of the influence of the demon that haunts her. In my mind I chose a number far higher than what she could likely gain within a year or two of adventuring to keep her out in the feild rather than persuing a goal that takes her away from the party. I see Glasia as wanting to be done with the Church as it exists in Thrane and her father. She wants to gather the cash, return to Thrane to pay the exorcist (who may or may not be a legitimate cure for her sister's possession), take the girl, and run off to a quiet life elsewhere. She was hurt by what she sees as a betrayal by her father and the Church and wants to get as far away from them as possible.

If you want a more vindictive character, it wouldn't be too hard to rework her a bit to include a more angry and vengeful outlook on the situation. I'd probably lean more towards offensive spells and rephrase my history to reflect her attitude better. 

Thanks for considering my entry among such august company. I know we are way overloaded on spellcasters right now, but I've been wanting to play one for some time and would love the chance. Maybe if we need a more utilitarian caster I can stick with my current outlook, and if a more offensive caster is needed I could take the vengeful Seeker of Justice (tm) route?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ... if a more offensive caster is needed I could take the vengeful Seeker of Justice (tm) route?




Heh... I burn with generic rage!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 27, 2006)

Dark_Jackalope said:
			
		

> *stonegod:*  Both your submissions are excellent.  Personally, I'm already quite fond of Vhir, but as with Shayuri, I have to warn you that we have far more spellcatsers than is healthy at the moment.  This gives Jhen a better chance for admittance, though he too would be competing both with the other melee and rogue-esque submissions.  At any rate, Ringmereth will consider both your characters, so you hardly need choose one.  The only advice I can think to give is to maybe give a little more depth, especially in regards to motivation, to Jhen's background, beyond just the fight-club rising-star backstory.




Re: Vhir---I designed him in mind to be a backup caster, not a primary one, and not to interfere with the UMDness of the artificer. He's primarily a face/charisma skill kobold with some finder-of-stuff skills and odd arcane power. I was seeing Carver as artifice, Doral as rogue, Trey or similar as arcane damage, and Vhir as a complementary role (a fifth character, as I stated). So while he is technically a casting type, that is not necissarily his main role. 

I am also seriously thinking about bumping down Vhir's Con so he can have a bump in Int for Search (to add to the inquisitive side). Adds more to the "frail in body but strong in mind" vibe he gives off.

Re: Jhen---I'll try to think of something creative, but I don't want to fall into any common tropes with Jhen: I want him to be sort of the light hearted in for the fun type, so cruel fatey reason for adventuring wouldn't quite work here.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 27, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Heh... I burn with generic rage!




 

You got it! I can flip that switch easily enough.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 27, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Re: Jhen---I'll try to think of something creative, but I don't want to fall into any common tropes with Jhen: I want him to be sort of the light hearted in for the fun type, so cruel fatey reason for adventuring wouldn't quite work here.



I've added a bit more motivation (see background); mostly, Jhen thinks he is fighting for the love of the "little people", who in turn hate him because the rich love him. He hopes adventuring will endear him to them via stories in the Chronicles, but doesn't realize that this will most likely backfire.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey DM's! Can I take the Cloistered Cleric variant from UA at first level?

Edit: Urk! I just noticed I read your rules wrong. I thought it said Spellcasters get 4 skill points per level, not Sorcerors. I'll adjust mine.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 27, 2006)

Some quick thoughts:

James: very nice job on the background. Your character also fills some useful roles, so well done on that account as well.

Deuce: I like your ideas a lot, and the first-person writing is great as well. 

Velmont: sorry this didn't work out, and good luck with your move.

Bobitron: personally, I like the nonconfrontational personality of Glasia--it's a good contrast to other submissions like Morika and Dragen. Unless we find ourselves in dire need of a vengeanceful Seeker of Justice, Glasia as written should perform admirably. Cloistered Cleric, by the way, is acceptable (and certainly a better fit).

stonegod: I have to run at the moment, but I'll take a look at your revised background later today. The changes sound good.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 27, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Bobitron: personally, I like the nonconfrontational personality of Glasia--it's a good contrast to other submissions like Morika and Dragen. Unless we find ourselves in dire need of a vengeanceful Seeker of Justice, Glasia as written should perform admirably. Cloistered Cleric, by the way, is acceptable (and certainly a better fit).




Cool, thanks. I'll make some changes later this evening.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 27, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> stonegod: I have to run at the moment, but I'll take a look at your revised background later today. The changes sound good.



Cool beans. 

I've currently decided not to tweak Vhir's Con (don't want to be too fragile), but totally forgot about flaws. May make a small modification if I can find something worthwile that fits.


----------



## wikkawikkawa (Jun 27, 2006)

IRT Jackalope...
Gnome Swordcatcher: This short, heavy sword resembles a broad-bladed shortsword with two heavy prongs extending up from the hilt. These prongs are used to help catch and disarm opponents' weapons. When using a gnome swordcatcher, you gain a +4 Bonus on attack rolls made to disarm an opponent (including the roll to avoid being disarmed yourself if such an attempt fails).

Also note the Gnome Battlecloak...
Gnome Battlecloak - This exotic shield is not a shield in the typical sense, but rather a special cloak that can be used to foil an opponent's attacks. Since the cloak is not really a shield, it confers no shield bonus to a wearers who do not have the appropriate exotic shield  proficiency. You cannot use a gnome battle cloak to make a shield bash attack, but a proficient user can use it to make a disarm attempt. When using a gnome battlecloak, you gain a +4 bonus on opposed attack rolls made to disarm an enemy (including the roll to avoid being disarmed yourself if such an attempt fails). When used in combat, a gnome battlecloak occupies the same space as a light shield does, allowing you to carry other items in that hand but not wield a weapon at the same time. Gnome battlecloaks are retrieved and readied just like other shields.

Personality:
[sblock]Personality: Faer speaks in a rather enthusiastic tone of voice, seemingly always cheery despite the situation he may be in. The gnome also likes to make little jabs at other people’s egos, the more deflated it is the better. Most people realize that he’s merely joking with them, like a gnome should be…until you make him angry. While idle, the gnome busies himself with preening and primping himself to keep a noble appearance. During combat, however, his personality changes completely. The warrior will make use of his Swordcatcher or Battle Cloak and then taunt them and make insulting jeers while slowly cutting them into submission. Once combat is over, he resumes his kinder etiquette and proceeds to wipe the blood off of himself.[/sblock]

And this should be the final draft of the character sheet.
[sblock]Name: Faer “Cloak” Ennenn

_“Who says a Gnome can’t put up a fight? Just remember, my sword arm is level with your crotch.”_

Class: Fighter 4
Race: Gnome
Hit Dice 4d10+12 (44)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 20 ft.
Armor Class: 18 (10 Base + 4 Armor + 3 Dexterity + 2 Shield + 1 Size)
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Grapple: +1
Attacks: Swordcatcher +7 (1d4+4/19-20/x2/slashing) or Light Crossbow (1d6/19-20/x2/80 ft.)
Full Attack: Swordcatcher +7 (1d4+4/19-20/x2/slashing) or Light Crossbow (1d6/19-20/x2/80 ft.)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft.
Special Qualities: Gnome Traits (Exceptions: Proficiency with Hooked Hammer switched with Swordcatcher) 
Special Attacks: 
Saves: Fortitude +7, Reflex +4, Will +1
Abilities: Strength 13, Dexterity 16, Constitution 16, Intelligence 14, Wisdom 10, Charisma 11
Skills: Climb 7, Intimidate 7, Jump 7, Swim 7
Feats: Combat Expertise, Exotic Shield Proficiency: Gnome Battle Cloak, Improved Disarm, Weapon Focus: Gnome Swordcatcher, Weapon Specialization: Gnome Swordcatcher
Languages: Common, Gnome, Dwarven, Goblin
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Deity: None
Gender: Male
Age: 56
Height: 3’5”
Weight: 45 lbs.

Inventory: 306 gold
+1 Gnome Swordcatcher (1318)
+1 Chain Shirt (1200)
+1 Gnome Battle Cloak (1005)
Dagger x2 (2)
Light Crossbow (18)
20 Crossbow Bolts (2)
Backpack (2)
-	Sunrod x5 (10)
-	Crowbar (2)
-	Silk Rope (50 ft; 10)
-	Grappling Hook (1)
Belt Pouch x2 (2)
-	Cure Light Wounds Potion x3 (150)
-	Oil of Grease x3 (150)
[/sblock]


----------



## wikkawikkawa (Jun 27, 2006)

Edit: Double post FTL.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm pretty much designing Morika to be a front-line combatant, something the party seems to be in dire need of.  Most of her spells are designed to aid her in that respect, and her shifting abilities encourage it as well.  She can heal, however, and would make a decent scout.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 27, 2006)

Basically I designed my character around Joe Hallenbeck from The Last Boy Scout, with a sort of All Quiet On The Western Front theme going on...but I'm debating what Dragen might look like if I changed races up a little, kept the AQotWF theme and went a little bit more out of my normal range than a Bruce Willis movie. I'll look in on it tonight and if things change they'll be reflected in the character post.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2006)

Added a flaw (non-combantant) for Vhir (makes sence due to his fraility, I see the flaw more as physically inept than philosophically opposed to violence). For both Vhir and Jhen, added a note calling out their primary and secondary roles (and added an alternative role Vhir could play if he changed hits feats around [i.e., if inquisitiveness was of no use in this storyline, I would probably design him a bit differently]).

Also added some recent and older edtions of the Korrenberg chronicle and Sharn Inquisitive to Vhir's inventory; he likes to read in his spare time.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much designing Morika to be a front-line combatant, something the party seems to be in dire need of.  Most of her spells are designed to aid her in that respect, and her shifting abilities encourage it as well.  She can heal, however, and would make a decent scout.



Carver is quite capable in Melee combat with adamantine armor and a mourningstar, but yeah, I can see a need for melee.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 28, 2006)

*History of Partash – Kalashtar Cleric of the Path of Light*

*Background:* Partash grew up in the city of Sharn where he was tutored by the wise Havakhad. In the kalashtar community of the Overlook district, Partash was taught how to focus and meditate by using il-Yannah as his guide. He learned to master the strange divine energy that emerged from il-Yannah and shape into positive energy capable of healing wounds and bright destructive rays of light. Havakhad was impressed with his student and thought he would make an excellent lightbringer, but fate would it otherwise…

Partash’ parents were shadow walkers, the only line of defense against the encroaching Dreaming Dark. They also fought other manifestations of evil and it was against one of these that they lost their lives. Their deaths only motivated Partash into walking in his parents’ footsteps and become a shadow walker himself. However, he had a different point of view. In order to defeat your enemy, you would have to know as much as possible about it. He locked himself away in a room with as many books about possible threats to the kalashtar as he could carry and started studying. He only came out to eat. It was like that every day for an entire year, before Partash emerged from his chamber with enough knowledge to fight and defeat all the enemies of his people. This turn of events saddened Havakhad, but he knew that there was no stopping him, so he let him go.

Partash now walks the lands of Khorvaire to battle all manifestations of evil but particularly the agents of the Dreaming Dark. He searches for artifacts powerful enough to take the battle to Riedra and the Inspired, but he knows all too well that he has to become much more powerful to achieve such a goal. Therefore, he has taken to adventuring in order to gather knowledge and power. He does his best to conceal his kalashtar traits, because the best defense against the Dreaming Dark is secrecy. Partash goes by the alias of Parlinor Tashlov, a human priest of the Sovereign Host.

*Description:* Partash is a 57-year-old kalashtar, but he appears young by human standards. He’s tall (6’1”) and slightly-built, making it obvious to anyone who sees him that he didn’t spend all his time practicing swordplay but was more likely buried beneath piles of books. His skin is rather pale which only goes to prove that he hasn’t been outdoors a lot. His hazel eyes always appear calm and determined even if everything around him seems to be pure chaos. His short black hair gives the viewer a look at his fine facial features which appear almost as fine as those on an Aerenal elf. His voice is calm even in the heat of battle and nothing really seems to be able to surprise him.

Partash is a kind and caring person and truly a champion of the Path of Light. Where others of his kind found a way to perfection through meditation and communication with il-Yannah, he found true divine power. He’s a humble person but always ready to dispense advice if the situation calls for it and if he thinks that his perspective is worth taking into consideration. He never speaks before having thought everything through and never makes rash decisions. When all that is said, Partash is a courageous person and will fight for the good of all, but his foremost enemy is the Dreaming Dark of the Inspired of Riedra. When he fights the agents of the Dreaming Dark, his nice façade seems to crack and his anger burns through. He seems to become a different person, but it’s really his quori spirit showing its true hatred for its enemies. He will stop at almost nothing to destroy them and their plans. He knows full well the quori spirit inhabiting the human vessel will just posses a new body, but that doesn’t stop him from destroying their links to Eberron.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmm...as cool as the game looks, and as much as I like my character concept for it...I think I shall pull out. I'm in a lot of PBP's already, and I had no idea so many people would apply for this one. I'd almost feel bad if I got in, thus meaning someone else didn't. And given the quality of the proposals so far, the odds of my making it in at all seem fairly limited.

So, while it's still gentlemanly, and not at all cowardly , I shall withdraw from the running. Sorry, Bront...I really did like the idea of having a pair of warforged. Maybe next time. 

Thanks for the consideration, GM's, and I hope everyone who gets in has a great game.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2006)

W/ Shayuri out, not sure if we have raw arcane damage anymore besides Vhir's eldritch blasts. I think Glasia/Bobitron is going less of the arcane boomage, unless I am mistaken. As stated previously, I can tone down the inquisitive elements to assist in arcane dept (_summon swarm_ is area affect already) if that is what the party needs (mostly feat changes, swap in Concentration for Gather Info). Still will keep the face elements, however, as that is still a niche needing filling and works well with is manipulate to stay alive background.

Hope I am not coming across as indecisive; the goal of these thoughts is to have a useful character while having a fun concept at the same time. Any feedback welcome.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, I'm looking at utility and interaction types of spells with a couple basic offensive/defensive ones.

I'm editing in a few changes to my character sheet, mostly changes due to the switch to Cloistered Cleric at level 1.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 28, 2006)

Since we've been looking at a lot of party balance issues recently, I thought a list of submitted characters and concepts, and their roles (in order of priority), might be useful.

Bront: Carver, Warforged Artificer (support casting and melee combat)
Deuce: Doral, Half-Elf Beguiler (illusion/enchantment caster and stealth)
stonegod: Vhir, Kobold Warlock (support casting, negotiator) AND Jhen, Changeling Rogue/Swashbuckler (melee combat, disguise)
MadMaxim: Partash, Kalashtar Cleric (divine casting, melee combat?)
Isida: Morika, Shifter Druid (melee combat, divine casting)
Random Encounter: Telepath (negotation, manifesting) - no biography submitted yet
Wikka: Faer, Gnome Fighter (melee combat)
Bobitron: Glasia, Human Cleric/Wizard (utility spellcasting)
James Heard: Dragen, Human Cleric (divine casting, ranged combat)

Comments and feedback will be posted later tonight.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm having trouble narrowing down feats, especially with the expanded options available. Any suggestions would be helpful.

Edit: I could very easily whip up a paladin with a similar backstory if we need it. Similar stuff would work okay. I could go pure cleric if needed, too. Found that drawing, as well.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, since my initial concept for my character was as an arcane spellcaster I could certainly shift everything over fairly easily to cover the "Boom" in the group. I was under the impression that we were being told "no more arcane spellcasters" though...

And I could still keep the whole "ranged combat" schtick going pretty easily too I think, though I'd be missing out on a few points of bonuses to hit I guess when I flip the stats which would make the Zen Archery feat go bye-bye.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Pem the Changeling monk*

Pem looked at the letter wondering how in the name of the hosts' anyone was able to track him/her down. Pem had been run out of five towns in the last two weeks and hadn't been able to settle down long enough for anyone to find him/her let alone to have a letter waiting at the first friendly tavern s/he'd arrived at in the last fortnight. Pem pondered the letter over a spiced wine, could it be a trap? Pem knew that s/he'd made some enemies in the past -mercenaries seemed to do that quite frequently, _changeling_ mercernaries moreso than others- but the prospect of hard coin and maybe being able to find a changeling community of other _Reality Seekers_ eased some of Pem's fears. Besides, after spending the last two weeks getting chased out of every town s/he'd entered it felt nice to actually be _invited_ somewhere. "Perhaps I may look into this" Pem thought, downing his/her wine after noticing several of the tavern goers eyeing him/her quite intently. "Either way, I think my welcome here has certainly run out" Pem said to him/herself as s/he hastily gathered his/her cloak and walked back into the rain. 
The Brelish weather was begining to wear on Pem, and not for the first time s/he thought back to the beauty of Metrol before the Mourning turned it into the twisted mockery of life it is now. However, after what seemed to be a lifetime of one tragedy after the last Pem refused to be brought down by despair; so s/he flipped his/her hood over his/her bald pate, began wistling a jaunty tune, nodded a hello to the stunned patrons entering the roadside tavern, and struck off for the Tantamar ferry to find out what this Elinvath Sargessean had to offer a displaced changeling.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2006)

mcnathan80 said:
			
		

> "Perhaps I may look into this"



Noooooo! Not (dark) blue! Blue on black make men go blind! (Actually, men have less cones in the low blue spectrum, making it difficult for them [as they get older] to distinguish saturated blue on black. And now you know!  And yes, I study this for a living.)

Seriously, I think a different color would be easier to read. I've been known to use RoyalBlue.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2006)

Dark_Jackalope said:
			
		

> B]Bront:[/B]  While I enjoyed reading both your original character concepts, I definitely agree with Ringmereth that Carver is a sound choice.  In regards to trap-springing vs. your other options as an artificer, I think you should steer clear of the more rogue-traits, and focus on crafting.  (I think it goes better with Carver's character anyhow.)



Sweet! Carver has a fan club!

Yeah, will do.  He'll have some disable and search just because, well, he's curious, and disable is good for a few other things, but he'll mostly be a crafter using the 'Forged subsitution levels.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 28, 2006)

Shayuri: sorry to see you bowing out--I liked the idea of Trey and Carver working together. Good luck with your other games here, and see you around.

Bob: No need to roll a paladin. In fact, fitting a paladin into this game would be quite difficult, even though it would fit the character of Glasia well. See the comments on party balance below.

MadMaxim: I like what you've come up with so far, but your description and goals for Partash seem a little bit vague and general. You might also like to work on identifying how his role differs from Dragen's.

Isida: you're filling some useful roles here, and they fit the concept of Morika quite well.

James: I'm hoping this game doesn't turn quite as depressing as 'All Quiet', but that feel comes through in Dragen's biography. The healer/archer role is a good one, and I think the arcane casting situation can be resolved without altering Dragen radically.

stonegod: thanks for the role clarification. See my comments on party balance below.

Bront: being able to fight effectively adds a good boost to the party's melee presence. Thanks for pointing that out.

mcnathan80: A monk is about the one thing we don't have. I like where you're going with this changeling, but I agree with stonegod's assessment of that font. 

My take on our party balance situation:

On the whole, our submissions could make a pretty well-rounded group. We have melee combat covered, divine casting covered, and stealth covered. Our most muddled area is that of the party's arcane casters, and what roles they fill. My suggestions: Vhen should focus on covering the role of the group's negotiator and frontman. This works better with his background, and frankly, the offensive powers of the warlock leave something to be desired. 

Meanwhile, I think Glasia's concept could be maintained while switching her level of cleric for one of wizard. From what you state in her history, being actual cleric was never a significant part of her life, while studying wizardry was, and her background with the Silver Flame could be reflected in her skills and feats (maxing out Knowledge (religion) and taking Arcane Disciple, True Believer, or Consecrate Spell from Complete Divine, or Ecclesiarch from ECS). Note that I'm not pushing for a nuker hellbent on revenge; staying focused on utility spells with some basic offense and defense magic and serving as a generalist mage will work just fine.

As for Carver and Doral, their roles as supporting casters with other capabilities should serve just fine as currently written.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> On the whole, our submissions could make a pretty well-rounded group. We have melee combat covered, divine casting covered, and stealth covered. Our most muddled area is that of the party's arcane casters, and what roles they fill. My suggestions: Vhen should focus on covering the role of the group's negotiator and frontman. This works better with his background, and frankly, the offensive powers of the warlock leave something to be desired.



True, true. 

Question: Are the inquisitive side (the Gather Info/Urban Tracking) going to be useful, or should I just focus on Bluff/Intimidate/Diplomacy (as G.I. isn't a class skill, it isn't ideal a combo as if he took something else)? 



			
				Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I think Glasia's concept could be maintained while switching her level of cleric for one of wizard. From what you state in her history, being actual cleric was never a significant part of her life, while studying wizardry was, and her background with the Silver Flame could be reflected in her skills and feats (maxing out Knowledge (religion) and taking Arcane Disciple, True Believer, or Consecrate Spell from Complete Divine, or Ecclesiarch from ECS). Note that I'm not pushing for a nuker hellbent on revenge; staying focused on utility spells with some basic offense and defense magic and serving as a generalist mage will work just fine.



There is a great PrC from _Five Nations_ that combines Wizard and cleric levels, but since I don't think we're getting to 7th level any time soon (the soonest it could be taken) and since that book is not on the list, I think we can skip it.  If curious, you can see a build fror that class here.

 I'd go with fire based spells (_burning hands_, _scorching ray_) as they best fit w/ the Flame, but that's me.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Font color*

No probalo guys consider my color changed. So here's Pem's reception of the letter with a new color:


> Pem looked at the letter wondering how in the name of the hosts' anyone was able to track him/her down. Pem had been run out of five towns in the last two weeks and hadn't been able to settle down long enough for anyone to find him/her let alone to have a letter waiting at the first friendly tavern s/he'd arrived at in the last fortnight. Pem pondered the letter over a spiced wine, could it be a trap? Pem knew that s/he'd made some enemies in the past -mercenaries seemed to do that quite frequently, changeling mercernaries moreso than others- but the prospect of hard coin and maybe being able to find a changeling community of other Reality Seekers eased some of Pem's fears. Besides, after spending the last two weeks getting chased out of every town s/he'd entered it felt nice to actually be invited somewhere. "Perhaps I may look into this" Pem thought, downing his/her wine after noticing several of the tavern goers eyeing him/her quite intently. "Either way, I think my welcome here has certainly run out" Pem said to him/herself as s/he hastily gathered his/her cloak and walked back into the rain.
> The Brelish weather was begining to wear on Pem, and not for the first time s/he thought back to the beauty of Metrol before the Mourning turned it into the twisted mockery of life it is now. However, after what seemed to be a lifetime of one tragedy after the last Pem refused to be brought down by despair; so s/he flipped his/her hood over his/her bald pate, began wistling a jaunty tune, nodded a hello to the stunned patrons entering the roadside tavern, and struck off for the Tantamar ferry to find out what this Elinvath Sargessean had to offer a displaced changeling.



 How's that?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2006)

Mucho gracias.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 28, 2006)

I actually knocked out two alternate versions of my character. The first one is an elvish Wizard version (that's probably the truest to my initial concept) and the second is a dedicated human fighter (which will probably require the most altering of the flow of the character history because he's in no means a pushover in combat whatsoever)

Name: Dragen (probably will get changed because this one's an elf)
Class: Wizard 4
Race: Elf, Karrnath
Hit Dice: 4d4 +4, 17 HP
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 14, touch 14, flatfooted 10 (10 +4 dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Grapple: +1
Attacks: +2 (1d8-1, Longsword, MW); +8 (1d8, +1 Longbow)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Immunity: Sleep Effects (Ex), Low-light Vision (Ex), +2 Saves vs. Enchantment Spells and Effects
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +4
Abilities: Strength 8, Dexterity 18, Constitution 12, Intelligence 18, Wisdom 10, Charisma 10
Skills: Concentration +8 (7 ranks), Heal +4 (2 ranks), Knowledge (Arcana) +11 (7 ranks), Knowledge (History) +11 (7 ranks), Listen +3 (1 rank), Search +2, Spellcraft +13 (7 ranks), Spot +4 (2 ranks), Survival +2 (2 ranks)
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Scribe Scroll, Weapon Focus (Longbow)
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Goblin, Orc
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: 
Gender: Male
Age: 
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 95 lbs

Spells Known (Wiz 4/4/3): 0 -- Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, No Light, Open/Close, Preserve Organ, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Repair Minor Damage, Repair Minor Damage, Resistance, Slash Tongue, Touch of Fatigue, Unnerving Gaze; 1st -- Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Guided Shot, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Sleep, True Strike; 2nd -- Cat`s Grace, Melf`s Acid Arrow, Mirror Image, Protection from Arrows.

Spells Memorized (Wiz 4/4/3): 0 - Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Touch of Fatigue; 1st - Guided Shot, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, True Strike; 2nd - Cat`s Grace, Mirror Image, Protection from Arrows.

Inventory:
Longsword, Masterwork (315 gp)
+1 Longbow (2,375 gp)
Quiver of Ehlonna (1,800 gp)
Arrows (50), Masterwork (350 gp)
Healer`s kit, Masterwork (100 gp)
Signet ring (5 gp)
Everburning Torch (2) (220 gp)
Spellbook, wizard`s (15 gp)
Horse, light (75 gp)
Bit and bridle (2 gp)
Saddle, military (20 gp)
Saddlebags (4 gp)
Potion: Cure Light Wounds (CL1) (50 gp)
Coin: gp (83) (83 gp); Coin: sp (10) (10 sp)

Familiar
Unnamed Yet, Rat, Male Animal, Rat : CR 1/8; Tiny Animal ; HD 4d8 ( Animal) ; hp 6; Init + 2; Spd 15, Climb 15; AC 16; Atk + 0 base melee, + 6 base ranged; +6 ( 1d3-4, Bite ); SQ: Scent (Ex), Low-light Vision (Ex); AL N; SV Fort + 2, Ref + 4, Will + 5; STR 2, DEX 15, CON 10, INT 7, WIS 12, CHA 2.
Skills: Balance +10, Climb +12, Concentration +7, Heal +5.5, Hide +14, Listen +2, Move Silently +10, Search +6, Spot +4, Survival +2, Swim +10. 
Feats: Weapon Finesse.

Background etc: Slightly modified, but basically the same as before

and the fighter:

Name: Dragen Kessler
Class: Fighter 4
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 4d10+8, 41 HP
Initiative: +4
Speed: 20 ft
Armor Class: 19 (10 +8 armor +1 dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Grapple: +5
Attacks: +6 (2d6+1 Greatsword, MW); +10 (1d8+2, Longbow, MW)
Full Attack: Longsword +6 (1d8+3, 19-20 x2)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Human Traits
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Strength 12, Dexterity 18, Constitution 15, Intelligence 14, Wisdom 10, Charisma 10
Skills: Handle Animal +1 (1 rank), Heal +1 (1 rank), Intimidate +7 (7 ranks), Ride +11 (7 ranks), Search +5 (3 ranks), Spot +3 (3 ranks) , Survival +3 (3 ranks)
Feats: Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Sharp-Shooting, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Tower Shield Proficiency, Weapon Focus (Longbow), Weapon Specialization (Longbow)
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Dwarven
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: 
Gender: Male
Age: 35
Height: 5'5
Weight: 145 lbs

Inventory:
1 sp 3 cp 13 gp
Longbow, Masterwork (375 gp)
Arrows (50), Masterwork (350 gp)
Greatsword, Masterwork (350 gp)
Full plate, Masterwork (1,650 gp)
Bit and bridle (2 gp)
Horse, light (75 gp)
Saddle, pack (5 gp)
Saddlebags (4 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp) 
Blanket, winter (5 sp) 
Caltrops (1 gp)
Candle (2) (2 cp)  
Flint and steel (1 gp) 
Lantern, hooded (7 gp);
Mug, clay (2 cp)
Pouch, belt (1 gp)
Rope, hemp (50 ft.) (1 gp)
Signet ring (5 gp)
Signal whistle (2) (16 sp)
Sewing needle (5 sp) 
Tent (10 gp)
Waterskin (full) (1 gp)
Whetstone (2 cp)
Oil (pint) (6) (6 sp)
Rations, trail (per day) (7) (35 sp) 
Courtier`s outfit (30 gp) 
Explorer`s outfit (10 gp)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500 gp)

Anyways, between the 3 versions I'm most inclined toward the Wizard, second the Cleric, but that doesn't mean I dislike the Fighter version - I just don't play fighters very often


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 28, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> MadMaxim: I like what you've come up with so far, but your description and goals for Partash seem a little bit vague and general. You might also like to work on identifying how his role differs from Dragen's.



I was trying not to make it too specific to make it possible for you to have some possible plot hooks. I could describe whatever killed Partash' parents in more detail if that's what you're looking for. I kept his goals relatively vague on purpose to make him fit in more easily, but if you want me to go into more detail, I can do that. I'm just trying to figure out what else is needed.

As for Partash' role in the party, I figured he'd be the primary walking medi-kit and a secondary melee combatant. I'm aiming for a Lawful Neutral fellow with ranks in all the Knowledge skills that Clerics have access to and he'll be taking the Meditation and Protection domains.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I think Glasia's concept could be maintained while switching her level of cleric for one of wizard. From what you state in her history, being actual cleric was never a significant part of her life, while studying wizardry was, and her background with the Silver Flame could be reflected in her skills and feats (maxing out Knowledge (religion) and taking Arcane Disciple, True Believer, or Consecrate Spell from Complete Divine, or Ecclesiarch from ECS). Note that I'm not pushing for a nuker hellbent on revenge; staying focused on utility spells with some basic offense and defense magic and serving as a generalist mage will work just fine.




Sounds good to me! I'll take a look at those feats you mentioned and get things sorted out.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 28, 2006)

Announcement:

This morning I awoke to find my PC in critical condition--I can't even get it started up. If anyone knows what to do when the machine can't figure out "WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\agp44.sys" your advice would be greatly appreciated. I thought it might be an error with my video card, but pulling it out and switching to my onboard graphics processor didn't do a thing for it.

At any rate, I don't have access some important files for the game, and my internet access is limited to what time I can sneak in on my dad's work PC. I'm not sure how this is going to affect our scheduling, but Jackalope and I will try to figure something out as soon as possible, and I'll keep my eyes peeled for tech help.

Thanks in advance for your patience (and hopefully assistance).

- - - - - - - - - -

stonegod: the group could function without the inquisitive elements, but if you'd like to make use of them, we can certainly make room for that in the game. This comes down more to a matter of your preference than what we need to make the campaign work.

mcnathan80: you've got a good start on Pem's backstory. The first thing you should do to expand it is decide on a gender for Pem--changelings do have one, even if they shapeshift into a member of the opposite sex, and on top of that, using "him/her" instead of one pronoun distracts from your writing. Secondly, I'd like to see his role defined, as well as some expansion in his background--for example, writing about what he seems to be running from.

James: if you'd like to write out what you'd do with Dragen's biography were you to run him as a wizard or fighter, I'd consider those options as well. I do like the cleric/archer role, though.

MadMaxim: I understand how you're trying to make room for plot hooks and such, and I appreciate it. The result, however, just comes off as a bit bland. He's kind, he's caring, he's humble, he's courageous, he's wise. He doesn't seem to have any particular problems or struggles, and inserting something to contrast those positive attributes could make Partash much more interesting. For example, you mentioned his parents being killed--what if their deaths appear to have been caused by someone unnassociated with the Dreaming Dark, causing him to doubt who he should be crusading against? Adding something like this would make Partash a much more compelling character.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> This morning I awoke to find my PC in critical condition--I can't even get it started up. If anyone knows what to do when the machine can't figure out "WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\agp44.sys" your advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks in advance for your patience (and hopefully assistance).



Could be a disk issue (then see and follow the steps here) or USB issue if you started using a new USB device (then see and follow the steps here). I'd suspect the disk issue first, but I'm not a certificed MCSE. 


			
				Ringmereth said:
			
		

> stonegod: the group could function without the inquisitive elements, but if you'd like to make use of them, we can certainly make room for that in the game. This comes down more to a matter of your preference than what we need to make the campaign work.



Noted. As I said, the negotiator aspects are more important than the inqusitive, so I may change that around. I'll let you know.

Hopefully the suggestions help.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2006)

I have tweaked Vhir once again, removing the inquisitive aspects while keeping the negotiator/manipulator aspects. This fits more in line w/ his background; his new skill (Concentration) and Feats (Sudden Still, Force of Personality) reflect his strong personality and desire not to be captured again. I spelt this out in the "Ability Justification" block I put on his sheet.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Are we starting at 4th level?  Or will we have a little extra XP for crafting purposes (or are you handeling crafting initial items slightly differently?


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 29, 2006)

Bront: We're starting at 4th with no spare XP. However, you may assume that Carver expended his item creation pool at each previous level and use that to craft initial items.

stonegod: the changes are fine. Also, I like your 'Ability Justification' section--it's a good idea. 

Also, thanks for the links on the disk issue, but that's not my error message. I'm hunting for other options... right now I'm considering pulling out my hard drive and putting it in another PC so I can either repair the driver files or pull all my important files off and reformat. We'll see.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry Ring, sounds painful.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 29, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Also, thanks for the links on the disk issue, but that's not my error message. I'm hunting for other options... right now I'm considering pulling out my hard drive and putting it in another PC so I can either repair the driver files or pull all my important files off and reformat. We'll see.



The error message may not have been the same, but it got that page from other folks that had similar errors (via gooooooogle). The agp44.sys error may be a symptom of something non-graphics related.

But, as I said, could be entirely off. Good luck on the fix.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 29, 2006)

*Firean the Dark Rider*

*Flavor Quote*


> My ancestors blood thunders through my veins as my steed thunders across the open savannah and my blades in battles.  I am Valenar and you shall tremble before my charge as the giants did before my ancestors.  My honour my life, my horse my child, my blade my guiding light.




*Background*
[sblock=Background]To tell the history of a Valenar elf you must tell the story of his ancestor.  Firean the Dark Rider rode across the lands of Xen’drik, a mighty warrior atop a lean black warhorse.  His double bladed scimitar would lash out left and right to sever the tendons in the giants as he thundered past, blazing with an unholy fire it would set fire to the creatures leaving them as cinders in his wake.  Firean was a paragon of power, his blades brought death to all his enemies.  When the dragons struck their fires washed over him, leaving him untouched.  Thus it was said that Firean rode one last time against the hordes of the giants and power of the dragons, the hooves of his mount aflame, to ensure the escape of his people.  He was never found, no record of his glorious blade or armor has ever turned up, only the myth of the Dark Rider persists.

Firean was born in 870 YK on the island of Aerenal as Aeraes.  The elves held disdain for chaos of the five nations, they saw what would erupt into years of bloodshed.  Upon his 24th year the Last War breaks out, the day that Aeraes first takes up the reigns of a horse.  He smoothly mounted a horse who had never received proper training, rode swift as the wind up to a hillock and then as he spun around, the spirit of the Dark Rider encompassed him.  A dark nimbus surrounded him, overlaid upon the elfchild was the phantom of a great elven warrior, eyes afire, a double bladed scimitar held low ready for a charge and each thundering step of the mount left a momentary blaze of fire upon the earth.  The elves fell back from the apparition as the mounted legend rode down upon them.  With a crash a blow of lightning struck the earth and thunder shook the skies.  The elves fell back once more, but when there eyes rose the elfchild sat passive upon the horse, oblivious to the fright the onlookers had witnessed.

In the following years the diviners and great undying ancestors looked into the fate of this child, finally upon his 50th year, he underwent the ritual of renaming which would bind him to the spirit of his great ancestor, the Dark Rider.

When the mercenary elves of Aerenal splintered off and took hold of the land that would come to be known as the Valenar, one of the undying councilors was visited by the great Dark Rider.  He was told to send this incarnation to the new lands for he would one day bring the glory of the ancient continent down upon this new land.  Firean was sent off that day.

Firean finished the years of his youth riding tirelessly across the great plains of Valenar, becoming an accomplished rider and warrior.  For the mount he had first taken reign of, had become the line of Valenar horses to which he would be ever indebted to care for.  He has seen to it that the lineage of his mount runs true like the flow of time, that he were the first to ride each member of the line.

When in 994 YK Cyre was destroyed, the Day of Mourning occurred again the Dark Rider visited.  This time he came only to Firean.  His words came like claps of fire and brimstone, “ride unto the land of men, take only your voice and your child, for our people will once again hear the thunder of our charge, but the lands of our people leave you soft and unwise.  You shall leave the lands of Valenar and Aerenal.  Forge glory out of the hides of our enemies and be reborn finally as the Dark Rider.”

Taking up voice and child, blade and mount, Firean left the lands of Valenar.  Skirting the horrors of the Mournland he rode to the docks of Pylas Maradal, exchanged what odd items of value he had purloined in the years upon the Blade Desert for passage from there to as far as it would carry him.  The docks he landed upon where in the harsh land of Darguun.  He took upon his reigns and rode hard out of that accursed land, fighting when it came to that.  He lived alone upon the road.

He crossed the Seawall Mountains, forging a path in the wilderness across those bleak lands.  He reached the lands of the gnomes, Zilargo.  He rode on, hard through their country with suspicious eyes always upon the lone rider who chose to ride in the hours of twilight and dusk.  Then down through the King’s Forest until he came upon the City of Towers, Sharn.

Travelers were common in the City of Towers, thus Firean eased his way into the city.  It had taken him a year to cross the mountains, Zilarge and the through the King’s Forest on his own.  However, he had learned a great deal that the coddling of his brethren would not have allowed.  Yet the travels had worn his straps thin and his clothing bare.

For the first time in his life, Firean took up a profession.  At first he was merely a hired sword upon the caravans which would travel from Sharn into Zilargo or on up to Wroat for those who could not afford the luxuries of the Lightning Rail.  However, his skills soon marked him as a powerful warrior and keen eyed scout and guide.  He soon lead caravans on their journeys rather than act as a body shield for the goods.  The year led on and he tired of such petty work.

Striking out from the city of Sharn and traveling upon his faithful Valenar mare, he rode northwest into the Eldeen Reaches and the Shadow Marches, crossing the lands of Droaam upon pounding hooves.

Time for many an elf is measured in the passing of decades and centuries rather than the flight of lone years, yet for Firean, each day was spent without neglect or the failing of attention upon all details of his solitary path towards being reborn as the Dark Rider.  In the span of hundreds of days he soon found himself once more at the gates of Sharn.  It was as if centuries had passed, for time alone creates a boundary between one and others.

When he passed into the gates he was surprised to be handed a letter inviting him to a small fishing village named Tantemar, for some task.  Having spent less than an hour in the City of Towers, he turned and pounded out of the gates towards this new task.[/sblock]

*Appearance and Personality*
[sblock=Appearance and Personality]Firean is attired as a warrior.  A black vest with sharp shoulders is pulled tight over a shirt of mithril chain, all of which extends over the loose-flowing garb of the Valenar plains.  A quiver of arrows rests upon his hip, while a double bladed scimitar curves anxiously out from both sides of his lower back, and a bone composite bow reaches over the left shoulder.  The traditional Valenar curved dagger rests upon his belt in the front.  He has the tanned skin of one who has seen years under the sun on the open plains, although little of it can be seen as he is clothed from toe to wrist in flowing white cotton.  His keffiyeh is embroidered with black elven scripture, while it shields his head from the sun it also serves to obscure his facial features.

[sblock=Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

His mount and his ancestors are of paramount importance to Firean.  He is guided by a strict code of honour which he upholds at all times.  He is aggressive in his actions and will often answer with steel over words.  At times when battle is imminent, he is calm and prepared.  When celebration occurs he will not sink back from it, but neither will he overindulge in such vices.

Firean rides towards a destiny which he can only imagine through the visions and voice of the great ancestor spirit of the Dark Rider.  To those who meet this fiery eyed elf, it as if he has been summoned out of the Age of Giants.  His manners, accent and fighting style all possess an archaic beauty and rhythm which disappeared eons ago.

A purpose fuels his life, one which he lives in every moment as if they were years themselves.  This gives him an intensity that few miss.

*Honour Code*
[sblock=Honour Code]

Your enemy has forfeited his life in battle but not his honour
Your death before dishonour
Your blade is not for the innocent
Your mount shall be as your child
Your blade shall never be left to dull
Your water shall not be spilt idly
Your care shall be bestowed upon those that drink from your cup till the next sundown
You shall not let a challenge go unanswered
You shall grant hospitality to all who arrive at your tent
You shall honour your ancestors in all your actions
You shall let none disgrace your kin, mount, ancestors or those in your care
[/sblock][/sblock]

*Abilities*
Prominent Abilities: Strength 16, Dexterity 16, Wisdom 14
Prominent Skills: Spot +12, Listen +12, Ride +13
Prominent Feats: Bladebearer of the Valenar, Two-Weapon Fighting, Mounted Combat

[sblock=Full Stat Block]
*Name:* Firean
*Class:* Ranger 4
*Race:* Valenar Elf
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+4, 30 HP
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft
*Armor Class:* 18 (10 +5 armor +3 dex)
*Base Attack Bonus:* +4
*Grapple:* +7
*Attacks:* Mwk Double Scimitar +8 (1d6+4), Mwk Comp Longbow +8 (1d8+3)
*Full Attack:* Mwk Double Scimitar +6/+6 (1d6+3/1d6+1), Mwk Comp Longbow +8 (1d8+3)
*Face/Reach:* 5x5/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Elven traits, Low-light vision, Wild Empathy, Animal Companion
*Special Attacks:* Favored Enemy: Human (+2)
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +3
*Abilities:* Strength 16, Dexterity 16, Constitution 12, Intelligence 10, Wisdom 14, Charisma 13
*Skills:* Ride +13, Handle Animal +6, Spot +12, Listen +12, Survival +10, Search +7, Hide +6, Move Silently +6
*Feats:* Bladebearer of the Valenar, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting, Endurance, Mounted Combat
*Action Points:* 7
*Languages:* Common, Elven
*Alignment:* Neutral (Lawful Neutral)
*Deity:* Ancestors
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 128 years
*Height:* 5 ft. 4 in.
*Weight:* 105 lb.

*Inventory:*
Masterwork Double Scimitar (725gp, 15lb)
Masterwork Comp (+3) Longbow (700gp, 2lb)
Quiver (40 arrows) (2gp, 6lb)
Mithril Shirt +1 (2100gp, 10lb)
Cold Iron Kukri (16gp, 2lb)

X lbs, light load (X lbs medium, X lbs heavy, X lbs max)
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Bront: We're starting at 4th with no spare XP. However, you may assume that Carver expended his item creation pool at each previous level and use that to craft initial items.



That I'm not worried about, but there is at least one item I'd like to craft, but it would actualy pull me down a level because it requires 20 more XP than I have at the moment in one level of my reserve.

Unless you'll let me use the Tools ability on Components (Was looking at a circlet of Intellect), which sounds right (crafting for living constructs).


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The error message may not have been the same, but it got that page from other folks that had similar errors (via gooooooogle). The agp44.sys error may be a symptom of something non-graphics related.
> 
> But, as I said, could be entirely off. Good luck on the fix.



That's actualy a networking issue I think (Not sure why they name it AGP), and the only fix I've found is a reinstall, though I've not encountered an error with that file since 98, so I'm not 100% sure.

You should be able to pull off your files from another computer at least.

Can you get into safe mode?


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 30, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> MadMaxim: I understand how you're trying to make room for plot hooks and such, and I appreciate it. The result, however, just comes off as a bit bland. He's kind, he's caring, he's humble, he's courageous, he's wise. He doesn't seem to have any particular problems or struggles, and inserting something to contrast those positive attributes could make Partash much more interesting. For example, you mentioned his parents being killed--what if their deaths appear to have been caused by someone unnassociated with the Dreaming Dark, causing him to doubt who he should be crusading against? Adding something like this would make Partash a much more compelling character.



I'll try and take all that into account. It's just that English is a secondary language to me (I'm Danish after all ), so it'll sometimes be a little hard to get some really captivating sentences going. I do, however, think that I'm doing pretty well and I've always been a very aware of my grammar in other languages. I don't hope any of this makes me ill suited for this game.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2006)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> I'll try and take all that into account. It's just that English is a secondary language to me (I'm Danish after all ), so it'll sometimes be a little hard to get some really captivating sentences going. I do, however, think that I'm doing pretty well and I've always been a very aware of my grammar in other languages. I don't hope any of this makes me ill suited for this game.



I shouldn't speak for Ringmereth (but apparently that's not going to stop me ), but I don't think the issue was with the written English. I didn't notice anything and wouldn't have known your were Danish unless I actually looked at your avatar.  I think it is the nature of the hooks---there seems to be less incentive or motivation to adventure (I had the same problem with Jhen's background). I think you have the start of a few great hooks [parent's death, etc.], they just need some flushing out.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 30, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I shouldn't speak for Ringmereth (but apparently that's not going to stop me ), but I don't think the issue was with the written English. I didn't notice anything and wouldn't have known your were Danish unless I actually looked at your avatar.  I think it is the nature of the hooks---there seems to be less incentive or motivation to adventure (I had the same problem with Jhen's background). I think you have the start of a few great hooks [parent's death, etc.], they just need some flushing out.



Oh, I forgot to mention that I got the point about his background being too generic. It's not that I can't think of something little more complex. It's just that putting it in writing can sometimes be a little difficult, because I'm not as proficient with English as with Danish (go figure). I can think it through in Danish and get most of it translated to English. But sometimes things just don't sound right in English when I start typing it and I don't want to lower the writing standard for the game. I'm doing my best, believe me.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot to mention that I got the point about his background being too generic. It's not that I can't think of something little more complex. It's just that putting it in writing can sometimes be a little difficult, because I'm not as proficient with English as with Danish (go figure). I can think it through in Danish and get most of it translated to English. But sometimes things just don't sound right in English when I start typing it and I don't want to lower the writing standard for the game. I'm doing my best, believe me.



You're doing just fine, and having PbPed with you before you shouldn't have any problem.

My spelling is horable, but I can usually do well enough to get by.  I think they're just trying to avoid the 2 word responces, as well as the 133t sp33k


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't have time to address other concerns tonight, but I wanted to inform you guys that the error did get resolved. As Bront said, the only way to fix it was a full reinstall. My computer's now in factory condition, and I'm frantically trying to get reconnected to the internet and install vital applications. Thankfully, a lot of my files were on a seperate HD I pulled out before reformatting (or something like it), so it's not a total loss. I'll still be busy with this, but expect a substantial post sometime tomorrow.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2006)

Good to hear that things are returning to normal.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> I don't have time to address other concerns tonight, but I wanted to inform you guys that the error did get resolved. As Bront said, the only way to fix it was a full reinstall. My computer's now in factory condition, and I'm frantically trying to get reconnected to the internet and install vital applications. Thankfully, a lot of my files were on a seperate HD I pulled out before reformatting (or something like it), so it's not a total loss. I'll still be busy with this, but expect a substantial post sometime tomorrow.



Drop me an e-mail.  I'll send you a link were you can get SuperPE, a bootable environment on CD where you can do a lot of file recovery and maintinance, supports USB, and has a windows GUI.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's my final background submission for Partash. I hope you enjoy it.
[sblock]*Background:* Partash grew up in the city of Sharn where he was tutored by the wise Havakhad. In the kalashtar community of the Overlook district, Partash was taught how to focus and meditate by using il-Yannah as his guide. He learned to master the strange divine energy that emerged from il-Yannah and shape into positive energy capable of healing wounds and bright destructive rays of light. Havakhad was impressed with his student and thought he would make an excellent lightbringer, but fate would it otherwise…

Partash’ parents were shadow walkers, the only line of defense against the encroaching Dreaming Dark. They also fought other manifestations of evil and it was against one of these that they lost their lives. Their deaths were a blow to Partash’s life. Disheartened and unmotivated, he struggled to continue his education under Havakhad, each day growing harder and bleaker. Eventually Havakhad confronted him in his chambers, asking about his sorrow, his health and his study. It was at this point a small squad of Riedran assassins had made their way to Sharn, intent on ending Havakhad’s life – a follow-up mission to their success in the battles against the shadow walkers.

In a grand display of positive energy and searing light, Partash fended off these attackers alongside Havakhad, killing two and sending the rest running. At this point Partash realized he still had family – someone who cared about him – in Havakhad, and this motivated Partash into walking in his parents’ footsteps and become a shadow walker himself. However, he had a different point of view. In order to protect his interests, he would have to know as much as possible about his enemy. He locked himself away in a room with as many books about possible threats to the kalashtar as he could carry and started studying. He only came out to eat. It was like that every day for an entire year, before Partash emerged from his chamber with enough knowledge to fight and defeat all his enemies. This turn of events saddened Havakhad, but he knew that there was no stopping him, so he let him go.

Partash now walks the lands of Khorvaire to battle all manifestations of evil but particularly the agents of the Dreaming Dark. He searches for artifacts powerful enough to take the battle to Riedra and the Inspired, but he knows all too well that he has to become much more powerful to achieve such a goal. Therefore, he has taken to adventuring in order to gather knowledge and power. He does his best to conceal his kalashtar traits, because the best defense against the Dreaming Dark is secrecy. Partash goes by the alias of Parlinor Tashlov, a human priest of the Sovereign Host.

*Description:* Partash is a 57-year-old kalashtar, but he appears young by human standards. He’s tall (6’1”) and slightly-built, making it obvious to anyone who sees him that he didn’t spend all his time practicing swordplay but was more likely buried beneath piles of books. His skin is rather pale which only goes to prove that he hasn’t been outdoors a lot. His hazel eyes always appear calm and determined even if everything around him seems to be pure chaos. His short black hair gives the viewer a look at his fine facial features which appear almost as fine as those on an Aerenal elf. His voice is calm even in the heat of battle and nothing really seems to be able to surprise him.

Partash is a kind and caring person and truly a champion of the Path of Light. Where others of his kind found a way to perfection through meditation and communication with il-Yannah, he found true divine power. He’s a humble person but always ready to dispense advice if the situation calls for it and if he thinks that his perspective is worth taking into consideration. He never speaks before having thought everything through and never makes rash decisions. Partash is a courageous person and will fight for the good of all, but his foremost enemy is the Dreaming Dark of the Inspired of Riedra. When he fights the agents of the Dreaming Dark, his nice façade seems to crack and his anger burns through. He seems to become a different person, but it’s really his quori spirit showing its true hatred for its enemies. He will stop at almost nothing to destroy them and their plans. He knows full well the quori spirit inhabiting the human vessel will just posses a new body, but that doesn’t stop him from destroying their links to Eberron.

Still, the loss of his parents and the attack on the enclave in Sharn has fueled his obsession with gathering knowledge. He needs to know the weaknesses of his enemies and therefore he often seeks knowledge that weren’t meant to be seen. Unholy texts taken from Cults of the Dragon Below, partial scripts concerning the Draconic Prophecy, propaganda from the Inspired in Riedra and research notes of daelkyr experiments are important to him. He’ll study it all meticulously for any clues about evil creatures. Only time can tell when his sanity breaks from the weight of this forbidden knowledge…[/sblock]
Oh, Ringmereth, I was wondering whether you'd allow the Archivist class from Heroes of Horror? I think that would fit Partash incredibly well and show that he's not really like any other divine spellcasters walking the face of Eberron.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jun 30, 2006)

Glad to here the compy's okay, you kind of scared us there a little   



> you've got a good start on Pem's backstory.



Thanks, I appreciate that.


> The first thing you should do to expand it is decide on a gender for Pem--changelings do have one, even if they shapeshift into a member of the opposite sex, and on top of that, using "him/her" instead of one pronoun distracts from your writing.



Yeah sorry, I misread the description of Reality Seekers in the Gender section of Races of Eberron. Pem is a male, but he maintains a completely androgyonous form (which is is allowed in RoE). Ironically enough I was begining to realize how "clunky" my pronouns were becoming, and had planned on using "him" just as long as everyone realizes that Pem is "gender-neutral" 


> Secondly, I'd like to see his role defined



Well, as a monk, speed would be the focus. He served in the Last War as a scout and rear enemy line skirmisher.


> as well as some expansion in his background--for example, writing about what he seems to be running from.



These were actually things that are addressed in my full character sheet. I didn't include them because you said you just wanted a brief write-up. But It's no prob giving you the gist of the background now.
Basically, Pem lived in Metrol as a passer until a series of events lead to his family being discovered as changelings and subsequently lynched. Pem escaped, and fought in the Last War for a House Deneith mercenary unit as a Reality Seeker to prove that changelings are honorable. After the destruction of Cyre he realized he truely had no home to go back to and began wandering the Five Nations looking for a place to belong. Since he's a Reality Seeker hes refuses to adopt other forms and identities, and that makes others uncomfortable. Before being run out of a small village, he overheard a rumor that some Reality Seeker changelings have been starting communites of their own and now searches for one to be a part of. His searcing has proven fruitless, and his money is running low. This letter represents a good opportunity to earn some cash, and perhaps make a friendly contact to help him find one of these communities.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 30, 2006)

*A substantive post...*

But first off, thanks for the patience and suggestions as I've dealt with my tech issues. To give an overview of how the game should progress from here, DJ and I will begin formulating our final group tomorrow and post it in the evening. Dark Jackalope will be gone from monday to friday next week, but I don't plan on holding up the game on that account. As soon as all the stat sheets have been finished, proofed, and posted in the Rogue's Gallery, I'll start a thread in Playing the Game and put up a first in-game post. This will probably take place on the 3rd, 4th, or 5th, depending on how fast I get through the character sheets and if anyone else will be away for the 4th.

- - - - - - - - - -

mcnathan80: thanks for expanding on your backstory and clearing up the matter of whether Pem's a "he" or "she." Compared to some of the biographies posted here, yours could stand to be reorganized and typed into a more final version. However, the basic content has an excellent premise. Pem's two motives (immediate need for money and a long-term goal of finding a community) are solid, and he's covering a role we haven't seen other applicants dedicating their characters to.

MadMaxim: first off, I the changes to your backstory make Partash much more interesting. Trying to find an understanding of evil is a much more achievable goal, and could make Partash a lot more fun to play. As for your class choice, I don't own HoH, but the Archivist class was presented in a preview on the WotC site at some point, and I remember liking it. I'll need to take another look at it, but right now I think that'd work well.

Also, I didn't realize your first language isn't english until you said so--if it's something you have problems with, you've done an admirable job writing quality material. Thanks for your effort.

Bront: using the Tools of War ability on Warforged components is entirely logical to me, even if it's not quite legal by the RAW. Go ahead and factor it into your calculations for that item.

Ferrix: your stat block and description look good, if a little bit stereotypical of a Valenar warrior. The most important part of our selection process is your background, and as of now you have none. If you want to be considered, we need to see a good biography.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Ferrix: your stat block and description look good, if a little bit stereotypical of a Valenar warrior. The most important part of our selection process is your background, and as of now you have none. If you want to be considered, we need to see a good biography.




Thus the point, he is supposed to be a stereotypical Valenar warrior.  What upstanding Valenar wouldn't?  I'll be getting to the background soon enough, which should add a bit more depth to the character if you think he's shallow, which I don't.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> MadMaxim: first off, I the changes to your backstory make Partash much more interesting. Trying to find an understanding of evil is a much more achievable goal, and could make Partash a lot more fun to play. As for your class choice, I don't own HoH, but the Archivist class was presented in a preview on the WotC site at some point, and I remember liking it. I'll need to take another look at it, but right now I think that'd work well.



Archivists (found here) are awesome. I'm playing one in my Age of Worms campaign, and I look forward to taking him down a modified Tainted Scholar route.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 1, 2006)

stonegod: thanks for the link. I'm never a fan of MAD in spellcasting classes, especially when it's for the sake of a questionable and otherwise arbitrary balance decision. The only reason an Archivist needs wisdom is for bonus spells. Were they to make their spellcasting entirely dependent on Int, they'd still be no more powerful than clerics, even as a wizard/archivist/mystic theruge. 

But I digress. If you'd like to use the class, MadMaxim, it's entirely allowable.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 1, 2006)

> Compared to some of the biographies posted here, yours could stand to be reorganized and typed into a more final version




No prob, is this more to your liking?

Personality
[Sblock] Pem is a Reality Seeker; meaning he has eschewed the changelings usual proclivity of adopting multiple forms and identities (these changelings are called Becomers) and has settled on one form.  Unlike Passers who adopt one form of another race and stick to it, Reality Seeker prefer the changelings’ original, androgynous form.  This adherence to the original changeling form significantly affects the personality and psychology of a Reality Seeker.  They seek perfection of mind and body, and Pem is no different.  He views his body as a blank slate, free of detail, but also free of imperfection.  Pem strives to keep his mind in that same state of freedom and perfection.  Every time Pem changes his form it’s due to a direct concrete need, or desire to strongly express himself.  Due to his past, Pem is loath to use his shape changing abilities to deceive others, and is very offended when people suggest that he do so.  Pem looks at Passers with pity, and compassion understanding that people’s prejudices drove them to completely reject the changeling ideology, but that they are too weak to stand up and wear their original bodies proudly.  Becomers, on the other hand, fill Pem with disdain and sometimes anger.  In many ways they reject the changelings form more drastically than passers by refusing to at least settle on a form and identity.  At best Becomers are flighty tricksters, and at worst malicious deceivers.  He feels it’s because of these changelings that all changelings are distrusted.  Above all Pem wants peace, and since accidentally killing a changeling during a raid into Karrnath refuses to deal lethal damage to any living creature if it can be avoided.  Pem has also heard rumors of changeling communities sprouting up that are devoted to the Reality Seekers ideology, and desires to investigate these communities.[/sblock]
History
[sblock] Much of Pem’s personality stems from the treatment he faced as a changeling youth.  Pem’s parents were typical Passers living in Metrol.  They had adopted the guise of human shopkeepers to avoid the typical prejudices that came with being a changeling.  They also raised Pem to be Passer and when he was born they kept him away from the public until he was able to remain as a human boy during waking hours.  All was well until a visiting diplomat from Breland was assassinated when Pem was 16 years old.  The citizens were shocked since the assassination completely destroyed the alliance that was being formed between the two nations.  People wanted answers, but more importantly they wanted someone to blame.  Later that week Pem’s girlfriend snuck into their house and saw not her boyfriend Kallas, but a grey, featureless monster.  She immediately ran out of the house and informed the town militia who promptly rounded the family up for questioning.  Unfortunately for Pem’s family there were still no suspects in the diplomat’s murder and a family of changelings was good enough for the townsfolk who soon began rioting and crying for their deaths.  In the commotion Pem began changing form until he was able to escape.  Pem never saw what happened to his parents and still assumes they are dead.  Pem enlisted as a mercenary with House Deneith as a scout and sometimes assassin.  It was during his travels with House Deneith that he met his first Reality Seeker who explained the philosophy to Pem, and converted him with his honesty. That day Pem resolved to never deceive others with his shape changing powers and took his “true” form.  He was subsequently dismissed later that day. Pem now adventures to prove that changelings are honorable people, and their natural ability to change shape doesn’t make them any more dishonest that any other race.  He also hopes to some day find a community of changelings that adhere to the Reality Seekers philosophy.[/sblock]
This was taken directly from the character sheet, hope its a bit more organized.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 1, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> stonegod: thanks for the link. I'm never a fan of MAD in spellcasting classes, especially when it's for the sake of a questionable and otherwise arbitrary balance decision. The only reason an Archivist needs wisdom is for bonus spells. Were they to make their spellcasting entirely dependent on Int, they'd still be no more powerful than clerics, even as a wizard/archivist/mystic theruge.
> 
> But I digress. If you'd like to use the class, MadMaxim, it's entirely allowable.



Aren't their spellcasting entirely based on Intelligence? It is as far as I can see... And I think I'll be going with the Archivist, because I still think it fits the flavor of the character.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

[sblock=Carver]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Carver
[B]Class:[/B] Aritifacer
[B]Race:[/B] Warforged
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (5p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 5000/10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 33 (4d6+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 2/Adamantine
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +1    +1    +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0    +3    +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +0    +1    +5
(+2 Ref save from Weapon Familiar)

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Mourningstar(MW)          +6      1d8+2       20x2
Dagger (10')(MW)          +6(4)   1d4+2     19-20x2
Light Crossbow (80')(MW)  +4       1d8      19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Warforged Racial Abilities
Artisan Bonus (+2 to UMD with appropriate item creation feat)
Disable Trap
Item Creation
Artifacer Knowledge (5+2=7)
Infuse Self: Caster Level +1 when Infusing Self
Tools of War:  Repairs dmg=Chr when infusing constructs, Living Constructs, Weapons, Armor, or shields.  XP spent to enchant these items count double.

[B]Infusions:[/B] 
1st: 5   2nd: 4   
DC: 15   DC: 16   

[B]Craft Pool:[/B] 6 XP

[B]Feats:[/B]
1st: Adamantine Body 
1st A: Scribe Scroll
2nd A: Brew Potion
3rd: Extrordinary Artison (25% less GP when crafting)
3rd A: Craft Wonderous Item
4th: +1 Str
4th: A: Legendary Artisan

[B]Skill Points:[/B]  49       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft: Weaponsmith         7    +4    +2    +13
Craft: Armorsmith          7    +4    +2    +13
Craft: Boyer               7    +4    +2    +13
Knowledge: Arcana          5    +4          +9
Use Magic Device           7    +1  +3(2)   +11(13)
Spellcraft                 5    +4  +5(2)   +12(14)
Search                     3    +4          +7
Disable Device             3    +4          +7
Craft: Woodworking         3    +4    +2    +9
Language(CC)		   1
(when using scrolls)
(+2 Craft due to MW Tools)


[B]Equipment:                            Cost   Weight	LV/XP[/B]
Adamantine Mourningstar, Crafted	752	6
Dagger, MW Crafted			75.5	1
Heavy Mithril Shield, Crafted		255	7.5
Light Crossbow, MW Crafted		83.75	4
50 Bolts				1.25	5
50 Bolts, Adamantine			751.25	5
Magical Interface Gloves (+3 UMD)	338		4th/14XP (Component:Gloves)
Memory Upgrade Component (+2 Int)	1500		4th/60XP (Component:Headgear)
Cloak of resistance +1			375	1	3rd/40XP

Backpack				2	2
-Warforged Repair Kit			50	1
-Masterwork Artisan's Tools		55	5
-Potions:	
--Cure Light (2)			50		2nd/4XP
--Enlarge 				25		2nd/2XP
--Cure Moderate Wounds (2)		226		2nd/24XP
-Scrolls	
--Repair Light Damage (2)		25		1st/1XP
--Scroll of Spider Climb 		57		1st/6 XP
-Continual Flame Lamp			47	1	3rd/5XP
	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]38.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 20pp 31gp 2sp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116    175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 1?
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 278lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Skin:[/B] Grey
```
*Appearance:* 
Carver may look like an average Warforged, but there always seems to be something different about him.  He doesn’t carry himself as most Warforged do, but more like a curious child.  Carver is small for a Warforged and doesn’t cast a very imposing figure despite his adamantium body.  He wears a finely made cloak, and most of his gear has a fine quality to it.

*Personality*
Carver is quite friendly, and generaly very trusting.  He tends to bond with people who help him to answer questions as well as guide him.  He is utterly curious, and at times seems more inocent than most young children, as well as completely clueless about many humanoid customs and interactions.

*Background:* 
Carver was never really sure how he got to Port Verge.  Bimbleburg told Carver that he’d washed up on the shore, but Carver’s first memory was waking up in Bim’s (That what Carver preferred to call him) workshop.  Bim tried to ask him questions while he examined Carver, but Carver didn’t know anything before waking up.  Once Bim was sure there was no damage to Carver, he told Carver to stay in the workshop while he went to talk to someone.  Carver stayed behind, and eventually picked up a small knife and a few blocks of wood and started carving.  Bim had returned to find several small wooden blocks carved in various geometric shapes.  Bim said “You’re a Carver all right; I think that’s a good name for you for now.” Carver never did get another name.

Bim was a local gnome artificer.  He had worked for the nation of Cyre for a time, and had retired here in Port Verge well before the war had ended.  Bim was familiar with Warforged, but found it strange that Carver seemed like a blank slate.  Bim decided to try to “raise” him almost like a son.  He opened the world to Carver, and showed him endless possibilities that he could do with his life, but Carver enjoyed crafting.  He took amazingly well to weapons, armor, and alchemy, and would often carve figurines when he had idle time.

Bim told carver about the Warforged, the Last War, and how many were trained to be soldiers.  Carver didn’t quite understand, having never seen another one like him, and the concept that he had been created and not born seemed strange.  Carver began to study Bim’s notes on the Warforged, and began to look into the creation of magical objects and items with a renewed passion.  Seeking to understand himself, he looked inside to find out what made him Carver.  Bim trained Carver as an artificer, and as Bim became ill, Carver continued to work and help support Bim.  Bim continued to teach Carver all he could beyond being an artificer as well.  “You’ve been given a gift that perhaps no other Warforged has Carver,” Bim told him, “You’ve been allowed to be raised instead of trained.  Make the most of it son.”

Carver was taken aback by being called son, but he had come to think of Bim as what he learned most of the godforged races (as Bim had described them to Carver) called a father.  He felt honored to have this relationship with the gnome.  Unfortunately, several days later, Bim died of his illness, or perhaps old age.  Carver was not one to understand these things.  However, he did find paperwork in Bim’s stuff showing that he had had a friend create a document stating that Carver had sailed to the port to work with him, and another document that stated the shop was Carvers if Bim fell ill.  Bim had truly thought of Carver as a son.

Carver spent some time morning Bim’s death.  He threw himself into his work, and kept himself busy.  Carver never understood the exact operation of a business, so while he continued to craft items for customers, he never seemed to be making much.  Carver didn’t care, as long as he was able to maintain the shop.  However, this life alone became tedious for Carver, so he eventually sold the shop and went out to explore the world, in hopes of “Making the most of it” for his father.[/sblock]

I claim Sandy Brown for speech color


----------



## stonegod (Jul 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I claim Sandy Brown for speech color



Curses! That's my other color (Royal Blue being my primary).

However, assuming Vhir to be chosen, I would use this color (Dark Orchid) unless someone has perception objections (seems fine to me). Fits his coloring.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Curses! That's my other color (Royal Blue being my primary).
> 
> However, assuming Vhir to be chosen, I would use this color (Dark Orchid) unless someone has perception objections (seems fine to me). Fits his coloring.



BTW, why do I think Tondrek and Carver would get allong?  Them togeather would be scary though


----------



## stonegod (Jul 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, why do I think Tondrek and Carver would get allong?  Them togeather would be scary though



Oh, I think they would. But I don't think Khorvaire is ready for two crazy artificers... yet.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Oh, I think they would. But I don't think Khorvaire is ready for two crazy artificers... yet.



He's just a gnomeforged 

he's quite sane, just odd.  He has a last name 

To give you an idea, this is carver talking to someone he's just met about a goblin riding a giant wasp.


			
				Carver said:
			
		

> "You know, that looks like an awfuly strange mount. I wonder if it's magebred? I've heard that magebred animals are some of the finest around besides Valenar Horses, but that certaintly doesn't look like any horse or other mount I've seen before. I wonder if it eats oats?"



Unfortunately his best quote got lost in the crash, but it was something about looking for an elf that liked to alter his mental state by imbuing copious amounts of toxins.


----------



## wikkawikkawa (Jul 1, 2006)

I totally call this color.

...What? I like purple...

If that doesn't fly I call teal.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

teal is much easier to read


----------



## stonegod (Jul 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> teal is much easier to read



What he said.

And, I will point out again, that this color choice is _if_ Vhir is chosen. Not jumping to any conclusions here.


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Jul 1, 2006)

*Last Words Before Closing Time*

Greetings again, all.  I know I havn't posted much, but believe me, I read every day.  So, on the eve of the submissions deadline, here are some last thoughts and suggestions:

_In order of appearance again:_

*James:*  I like your background, it leaves plenty of room for character development.  Right now, I definitely prefer the cleric/archer combination, even though you say you'd rather the wizard.  Worry not, though, all three varitions are in the running.

*Deuce:*  Excellent expansion on the backstory!  It's much appreciated.  (Not to mention rather saddening a story. But well-written, congrats.)  I think your character's ready for the deadline, Deuce.

*Bobitron:*  Thanks for the clarification of those character-points.  And I also agree with Ringmereth completely; part of Glasia's charm is her subdued and almost "quiet" personality.  And while the level of cleric adds some interesting character layers, it will most likely hobble you at higher levels, not to mention being purely wizard would help you fit into the party better.  Since only a background is required for tomorrows submissions, it isnt strictly necessary for you to post your updated stats, though it'd probably help.

*stonegod:*  The ability justifications are a thoughtful touch.  Also, the suggestion (and link, for those of us without a large library of D&D books) for the Archivist is helpful.  In regards to your characters, I believe Vhir is polished off well enough for submission, though i still think Jhen could stand a few final touch-ups.  Maybe give him the same ability justifications and such that you've given Vhir?

*wikka:*  Thank you for the explainations and elaborations.  The equipment descriptions are very straightforward for people like myself who have never bothered to learn about obscure gnomish weaponry.  As far as I can tell, no more work needs to be done on Faer before the deadline.

*Isida:*  I'm glad to hear Morika will not only be a suitable front-liner, but has a few other useful talents to offer our group.  I believe she is ready for submission as-is.

*Bront:*  Like Ringmereth said, using Tools makes perfect sense, and by all means do so.  I'm also quite happy to hear Carver can help with our lack of tanking-melee predicament. As with most of the above, I think Carver is set for tomorrow's deadline.

*MadMaxim:*  If English is your second language, it's unnoticable.  I understand that that may put a damper on your writing, but so far, so good.  Especially with the updated background; it adds a lot more character depth.  And since we have access to the specs for the Achivist class, I'll tell you I'm glad you made the switch.  Everything looks in order.

*mcnathan:*  The elaborations help a _lot_ with understanding Pem's character, and how he came to adopt the Reality Seeker philosophy.  Your concept and background are certainly thorough enough for submission, after those additions.

*Ferrix:*  I must admit that I agree with Ringmereth; Firean is exactly what I'd expect a Valenar warrior to be.  While that seems logical enough, it makes for less dimension and depth of character.  (A few flaws or fears might certainly be helpful.)  I think Firean has plenty of opprotunity to fill this, and I look forward to your completed background.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm glad you both feel that way about Glasia's personality. 

I won't have time to update stats until Sunday. I completely understand if you decide to choose someone else due to more complete crunch or party balance.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 1, 2006)

Here is the character sheet for Partash. I was wondering if you were allowing the feats from Heroes of Horror: Archivist of Nature and Draconic Archivist. I've taken them both to make Partash useful against a wider variety of foes and to emphasize his need to know the weaknesses of all kinds of creatures. If you will not allow, I'll of course change them. I've described their use in the feat selection.

[sblock]Name: Partash (aka Parlinor Tashlov)
Class: Archivist 4
Race: Kalashtar
Hit Dice: 4d6+4, 22 HP 
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 16 (10 +5 armor, +1 Dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Grapple: +3
Attacks: +1 heavy mace +4 (1d8+2, x2) or masterwork light crossbow +4 (1d8)
Full Attack: +1 heavy mace +4 (1d8+2, x2) or masterwork light crossbow +4 (1d8)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Kalashtar traits, lore mastery (Knowledge (the planes)), naturally psionic, psi-like ability (mind-link 1/day), still mind
Special Attacks: Dark knowledge 4/day
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +5 (+7 against enchantment spells and effects)
Abilities: Strength 12, Dexterity 12, Constitution 13, Intelligence 19, Wisdom 10, Charisma 10 
Skills: Concentration +8, Knowledge (arcana) +11, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +11, Knowledge (history) +11, Knowledge (nature) +11, Knowledge (religion) +11, Knowledge (the planes) +13, Spellcraft +13
Feats: Archivist of Nature* (can use dark knowledge against fey and giants), Draconic Archivist* (can use dark knowledge against constructs and dragons), Scribe Scroll (bonus feat)
*Feats from Heroes of Horror
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Draconic, Quor, Riedran
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: The Path of Light (il-Yannah)
Gender: Male
Age: 57
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 156 lbs

Spells Prepared (Save DC 14 + spell level):
0––cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, read magic
1st––bless, comprehend languages, cure light wounds, protection from evil, shield of faith
2nd––align weapon, cure moderate wounds, curse of ill fortune (Will DC 16 negates), resist energy

Prayerbook:
0––create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison, guidance, inflict minor wounds, light, mending, purify food and drink, read magic, resistance, virtue
1st––bless, comprehend languages, cure light wounds, detect evil, divine favor, doom, protection from evil, remove fear, shield of faith
2nd––align weapon, cure moderate wounds, curse of ill fortune, resist energy

Inventory:
+1 heavy mace (2312 gp)
Masterwork light crossbow (335 gp)
20 bolts (2 gp)
+1 chain shirt (1250 gp)
Vest of resistance +1 (1000 gp)
Silver holy symbol of the Path of Light (25 gp)
Silver holy symbol of the Sovereign Host (25 gp)
Everburning torch (110 gp)
2 scrolls of cure moderate wounds (150 gp each)
Traveler’s outfit (1 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
38 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok, here is the mega-revision post

Cleric
[sblock]Dragen Kessler

History: The village that Dragen Kessler was born in stood above the chilly, high banked shores of the Mror River in Karrnath. The village was never particularly pleasant or fruitful, being a mere jut of land and an inn beside a poorly kept ferry, but it was home. The village suffered greatly during the War as regular visits from the Royal Swords conscripted the young people of the village for service in the army. Most never returned.

Even when Dragen was a boy, the empty houses and fields stood as a testament to the lasting effects of the war. Dragen however, was taken by in by it all. When the soldiers would come marching into town he would dream of following them off to war, and following the Red Wolf of Karrnath into battle. Once he was old enough, he fled in the night without so much as a whispered goodbye to his mother to join himself.

Military life however, wasn't exactly as Dragen expected. While Dragen could salute and march with the best of them, it was plain to see by the time he reached the middle of his training that he would never be a proper soldier. Instead, he was sent off to one of the units that supplied and tended to mustering out of frontline soldiers. At first this was merely a clerical position in Korth, but his keen intellect soon granted him training in more complicated duties and sent him off to a unit that tended the sick and wounded.

While certainly closer to the glorious battles that Dragen imagined in his youth, he soon found out that nothing at all seemed to stop the constant hemorrhage of broken and battered men that stumbled into or who were carried into his tents. As the war for Dragen moved along, he saw more and more of his countrymen dying of things much worse than simple things like spear points and more often than not succumbing to cholera and lack of food. For years Dragen served his country nursing a sickness in himself that mirrored his country, until finally one day he just walked away.

Given how tumultuous the times were, it was no wonder that no one came looking for Dragen. He begged for food in the larger cities, or made some simple coin performing midwife duties for young women whose lovers were serving in the military. Mostly he just tried to rescue his own wounded soul, trying to shut out the whispers of the dead and dying that haunted him at night.

Then the Day of Mourning happened, and like many of his countrymen Dragen watched a nation die in an instant across the river from the streets of Karrlakton. It was the last straw, as Dragen emptied his stomach into an alleyway and began fleeing the horrors of war in earnest.

That was four years ago, and Dragen hasn't truly stopped running. As he made his way across rural Karnnath he ventured toward the village where he grew up, only to find empty ruined house after house with no sign of survivors. Most of the real valuables had apparently been taken by scavengers, but in the clutter of his childhood home he was able to find the locket of his father that his mother always wore. That and the bright red tattoo of the Wolf of Karnnath on his chest he had done when he enlisted are virtually the only reminders of his past that Dragen tolerates.

In the Lhazaar Provinces, Dragen found a place suitable for his temperament - where few people asked questions about things that don't concern them and where even the large evils and concerns of those around him seemed tolerable by their smaller scale. Peace for Dragen came at a cost though. Too often he found his nights eased by the sweet bliss of strong drink, and recently the former soldier has come to understand that he's likely merely exchanged one horror in his past for a slower, more insidious one in his future.

Appearance: Dragen would likely be unremarkable to almost anyone except for his gaunt, haunted eyes. His dark hair is dusted with premature gray flecks like his grizzled-looking five o'clock shadow, and he's definitely lost hair and often shows off a slight sunburn at the nearly naked top of his head. His craggy features never smile more than the wry twist of his lips that follows his gallows humor. His clothing is mostly unwashed linens with many mends and stains, and across his chest is an enormous tattoo of a red wolf.

Personality: Dragen is a broken man already resigned to his fate, trying to cling to the ideals that once offered him some sort of solace while hiding from the demons of his past. He's often sullen and sarcastic, or defeatist, and yet he has a strange tenacity for life. Sometimes he's merely the shadow of his former self, but part of him knows that this is a the end of the line for him. While not exactly comforting, the notion brings a certain sort of dark joy to his wounded heart. Dragen doesn't really care if he lives or dies anymore, and that's about the nicest thought he's had in a long while.

Role: Dragen is a cleric, and a good archer thanks to his zen archery feats and war domain. 

Name: Dragen Kessler
Class: Cleric 4
Race: Human
Hit Dice: (4d8 +8) 34 HP
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 17(18), flatfooted 15(16), touch 12(13) (10 +2 Dex +5 armor (+1 shield))
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Grapple: +2
Attacks: +2 melee, +5 ranged, +3 (1d6-1, Shortspear, Masterwork); +9 (1d8, +1 Darkwood Longbow)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Human Traits, Cleric Domains (Celerity, War)
Special Attacks: Turn Undead
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +8
Abilities: Strength 8, Dexterity 14, Constitution 14, Intelligence 14, Wisdom 18, Charisma 10
Skills: Concentration +9 (7 ranks), Heal +11 (7 ranks), Knowledge (religion) +11 (7 ranks), Spellcraft +9 (7 ranks), Spot + 7 (3 ranks), Tumble +2 (.5 ranks)
Feats: Simple Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Medium Armor Proficiency, Heavy Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Weapon Proficiency (Longbow), Weapon Focus (Longbow), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Zen Archery
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Elven, Orc
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: None
Gender: Male
Age: 35
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 150 lbs

Spells:
Cleric Spells Per Day: 5/3+1/2+1

Inventory:
2 gp 9 sp 5 cp
+1 Darkwood Longbow (2,405 gp)
Arrows (50) (3 gp)
Shortspear, Masterwork (301 gp)
+1 Leafweave, elven Leather (1,910 gp)
Darkwood Shield (257 gp)
Scarf of Warmth (250 gp)
Bit and bridle (2 gp)
Horse, heavy (200 gp)
Saddle, military (20 gp)
Saddlebags (4 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Candle (3) (3 cp)
Flint and steel (1 gp)
Lantern, hooded (7 gp)
Oil (pint) (6) (6 sp)
Pouch, belt (1 gp)
Rope, silk (50 ft.) (10 gp)
Signet ring (5 gp)
Signal whistle (8 sp)
Snowshoes (15 gp)
Tent, One-Person (5 gp)
Whetstone (2 cp)
[/sblock]

Fighter
[sblock]Dragen Kessler

History: The village that Dragen Kessler was born in stood above the chilly, high banked shores of the Mror River in Karrnath. The village was never particularly pleasant or fruitful, being a mere jut of land and an inn beside a poorly kept ferry, but it was home. The village suffered greatly during the War as regular visits from the Royal Swords conscripted the young people of the village for service in the army. Most never returned.

Even when Dragen was a boy, the empty houses and fields stood as a testament to the lasting effects of the war. Dragen however, was taken by in by it all. When the soldiers would come marching into town he would dream of following them off to war, and following the Red Wolf of Karrnath into battle. Once he was old enough, he fled in the night without so much as a whispered goodbye to his mother to join himself.

Military life however, wasn't exactly as Dragen expected. While Dragen could salute and march with the best of them, it was plain to see by the time he reached the middle of his training that he would never be a proper soldier. He was too wild, too independent, and damningly - too insubordinate. Despite his obvious talents, Dragen was sent to fill posts in a seemingly endless string of reserve posts.

As the war for Dragen moved along, he saw more and more of his fellow soldiers being promoted and moved to the front lines and became more and more disillusioned with his former patriotism. Eventually, denied one last ditch effort at gaining a commission from his seniority, Dragen slipped away in the night - turning his back upon his country as they had done on him.

Given how tumultuous the times were, it was no wonder that no one came looking for Dragen. He begged for food in the larger cities, or made some simple coin bouncing tables at out of the way inns and taverns. Years passed, and he found himself mixed up in rough and tumble mercenary company doing the jobs that were both too dirty for the proud warriors of  Karrnath to do, and too delicate for the legions of undead that filled the gaps in Karrnath's shattered defenses.

Then a simple raid changed Dragen's life.

Sent across the border to retaliate for a minor intrusion by the Valenar, Dragen watched the horrors of war spill from his own soul and his companions onto a helpless village. The warriors of the Valenar were gone from the village into Karrnath. A scared child with a rock. Not a single survivor.

When the magnitude of what they had just done sank in, Dragen was horrified. When the Valenar caught the mercenaries unawares while they tried to slip back into Karnnath, even the most hardened soul among his companions shared that horror. One by one and in groups, the hired army was hounded and slaughtered across the plains and scattered.

That was four years ago, and Dragen hasn't truly stopped running. As he made his way across rural Karnnath he ventured toward the village where he grew up, only to find empty ruined house after house with no sign of survivors. Most of the real valuables had apparently been taken by scavengers, but in the clutter of his childhood home he was able to find the locket of his father that his mother always wore. That and the bright red tattoo of the Wolf of Karnnath on his chest he had done when he enlisted are virtually the only reminders of his past that Dragen tolerates.

In the Lhazaar Provinces, Dragen found a place suitable for his temperament - where few people asked questions about things that don't concern them and where even the large evils and concerns of those around him seemed tolerable by their smaller scale. Peace doesn't weigh heavily upon Dragen's soul though. Too often he found his nights eased by the sweet bliss of strong drink, and recently the former soldier has come to understand that he's likely merely exchanged one horror in his past for a slower, more insidious one in his future. Dragen struggles to understand within himself the nature of the evil and cawardice he believes he has began to personify, while ever looking over his shoulder for the demons that chase him in nightmares to come strike at him.

Appearance: Dragen would likely be unremarkable to almost anyone except for his gaunt, haunted eyes. His dark hair is dusted with premature gray flecks like his grizzled-looking five o'clock shadow, and he's definitely lost hair and often shows off a slight sunburn at the nearly naked top of his head. His craggy features never smile more than the wry twist of his lips that follows his gallows humor. His clothing is mostly unwashed linens with many mends and stains, and across his chest is an enormous tattoo of a red wolf.

Personality: Dragen is a broken man already resigned to his fate, trying to cling to the ideals that once offered him some sort of solace while hiding from the demons of his past. He's often sullen and sarcastic, or defeatist, and yet he has a strange tenacity for life. Sometimes he's merely the shadow of his former self, but part of him knows that this is almost literally the end of the line for him. While not exactly comforting, the notion brings a certain sort of dark joy to his wounded heart. Dragen doesn't really care if he lives or dies anymore, and that's the most dangerous thought he can imagine.

Name: Dragen Kessler
Class: Fighter 4
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 4d10+8, 41 HP
Initiative: +4
Speed: 20 ft
Armor Class: 19 (10 +8 armor +1 dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Grapple: +5
Attacks: +6 (2d6+1 Greatsword, MW); +10 (1d8+2, Longbow, MW)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Human Traits
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Strength 12, Dexterity 18, Constitution 15, Intelligence 14, Wisdom 10, Charisma 10
Skills: Handle Animal +1 (1 rank), Heal +1 (1 rank), Intimidate +7 (7 ranks), Ride +11 (7 ranks), Search +5 (3 ranks), Spot +3 (3 ranks) , Survival +3 (3 ranks)
Feats: Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Sharp-Shooting, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Tower Shield Proficiency, Weapon Focus (Longbow), Weapon Specialization (Longbow)
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Dwarven
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity:
Gender: Male
Age: 35
Height: 5'5
Weight: 145 lbs

Inventory:
1 sp 3 cp 13 gp
Longbow, Masterwork (375 gp)
Arrows (50), Masterwork (350 gp)
Greatsword, Masterwork (350 gp)
Full plate, Masterwork (1,650 gp)
Bit and bridle (2 gp)
Horse, light (75 gp)
Saddle, pack (5 gp)
Saddlebags (4 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Blanket, winter (5 sp)
Caltrops (1 gp)
Candle (2) (2 cp)
Flint and steel (1 gp)
Lantern, hooded (7 gp);
Mug, clay (2 cp)
Pouch, belt (1 gp)
Rope, hemp (50 ft.) (1 gp)
Signet ring (5 gp)
Signal whistle (2) (16 sp)
Sewing needle (5 sp)
Tent (10 gp)
Waterskin (full) (1 gp)
Whetstone (2 cp)
Oil (pint) (6) (6 sp)
Rations, trail (per day) (7) (35 sp)
Courtier`s outfit (30 gp)
Explorer`s outfit (10 gp)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500 gp)[/sblock]

Wizard
[sblock]
Shyjael

History: The village that Shyjael was born in stood above the lush, high banked shores of the Mror River in Karrnath. The village was ever pleasant and fruitful, despite being a mere jut of land and a human inn beside a poorly kept ferry, but it was home. As more and more humans moved into the lands surrounding Shyjael's village, the population waned, but none so much as when the new human kingdom suffered it's great schism of succession and the humans began warring upon each other. The village suffered greatly during the War as regular visits from the Royal Swords conscripted the warriors of the village for service in the army, but still the warrior spirit of Shyjael's anscestors maintained their spirits and peace.

Even when Shyjael was a boy though, it was clear that he was different. Village doors would remain closed for him, as they opened for others. Though elves are not prone to teasing, Shyjael was quietly shunned by his fellows instead of being rejoined in. As a consequence, Shyjael began to spend more and more time near the human inn, socializing in his stunted fashion with humans, and turning his back upon his people's traditions. When the soldiers came marching into town he one day, he finally turned his back on his people forever and left to find his destiny with the humans. Without so much as a whispered goodbye to the rest of his people, Shyjael became a soldier.

As a soldier, Shyjael's talents were sorely tested. However, he persevered and began his training in earnest by steady application of himself in the magical arts. While his talents were modest, his potential was great; and Shyjael soon found himself enrolled in Riddenmark...(I don't have time to finish this one right now, because I have to leave for family stuff. I'll try to finish it tonight or tomorrow. Highlights: Shyjael is an albino version of the others, with perhaps a little less angst and more high adventure)
Appearance: 

Personality: 

Name: Shyjael
Class: Wizard 4
Race: Elf, Karrnath
Hit Dice: 4d4 +4, 17 HP
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 14, touch 14, flatfooted 10 (10 +4 dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Grapple: +1
Attacks: +2 (1d8-1, Longsword, MW); +8 (1d8, +1 Longbow)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Immunity: Sleep Effects (Ex), Low-light Vision (Ex), +2 Saves vs. Enchantment Spells and Effects
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +4
Abilities: Strength 8, Dexterity 18, Constitution 12, Intelligence 18, Wisdom 10, Charisma 10
Skills: Concentration +8 (7 ranks), Heal +4 (2 ranks), Knowledge (Arcana) +11 (7 ranks), Knowledge (History) +11 (7 ranks), Listen +3 (1 rank), Search +2, Spellcraft +13 (7 ranks), Spot +4 (2 ranks), Survival +2 (2 ranks)
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Scribe Scroll, Weapon Focus (Longbow)
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Goblin, Orc
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Gender: Male
Age: Right At Middle Age
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 95 lbs

Spells Known (Wiz 4/4/3): 0 -- Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, No Light, Open/Close, Preserve Organ, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Repair Minor Damage, Repair Minor Damage, Resistance, Slash Tongue, Touch of Fatigue, Unnerving Gaze; 1st -- Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Guided Shot, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Sleep, True Strike; 2nd -- Cat`s Grace, Melf`s Acid Arrow, Mirror Image, Protection from Arrows.

Spells Memorized (Wiz 4/4/3): 0 - Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Touch of Fatigue; 1st - Guided Shot, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, True Strike; 2nd - Cat`s Grace, Mirror Image, Protection from Arrows.

Inventory:
Longsword, Masterwork (315 gp)
+1 Longbow (2,375 gp)
Quiver of Ehlonna (1,800 gp)
Arrows (50), Masterwork (350 gp)
Healer`s kit, Masterwork (100 gp)
Signet ring (5 gp)
Everburning Torch (2) (220 gp)
Spellbook, wizard`s (15 gp)
Horse, light (75 gp)
Bit and bridle (2 gp)
Saddle, military (20 gp)
Saddlebags (4 gp)
Potion: Cure Light Wounds (CL1) (50 gp)
Coin: gp (83) (83 gp); Coin: sp (10) (10 sp)

Familiar
Unnamed Yet, Rat, Male Animal, Rat : CR 1/8; Tiny Animal ; HD 4d8 ( Animal) ; hp 6; Init + 2; Spd 15, Climb 15; AC 16; Atk + 0 base melee, + 6 base ranged; +6 ( 1d3-4, Bite ); SQ: Scent (Ex), Low-light Vision (Ex); AL N; SV Fort + 2, Ref + 4, Will + 5; STR 2, DEX 15, CON 10, INT 7, WIS 12, CHA 2.
Skills: Balance +10, Climb +12, Concentration +7, Heal +5.5, Hide +14, Listen +2, Move Silently +10, Search +6, Spot +4, Survival +2, Swim +10.
Feats: Weapon Finesse.[/sblock]

As I note in the wizard entry, that one's not entirely fleshed out in print yet. I've got company coming soon, so I don't think I'm going to be able to manage to finish it until later on tonight. The other two versions though are probably as complete as they're going to be until I've got a nod to whether or not my character has made it and which other characters would be surrounding it.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 1, 2006)

Dark_Jackalope said:
			
		

> *stonegod:*  The ability justifications are a thoughtful touch.  Also, the suggestion (and link, for those of us without a large library of D&D books) for the Archivist is helpful.  In regards to your characters, I believe Vhir is polished off well enough for submission, though i still think Jhen could stand a few final touch-ups.  Maybe give him the same ability justifications and such that you've given Vhir?



Jhen has one of those blocks added. Like Ferrix's Valenar elf, Jhen does not have any dark secrets or tragic events. He's just a changeling that got lucky, hit it big, and thinks he is still one of the guys---when the "guys" think he has sold out to his rich patrons. It is Jhen's desire to 1) prove himself to his "peers" and 2) live the stories he grew up on that drive him to adventure.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 1, 2006)

Dark_Jackalope said:
			
		

> *Ferrix:*  I must admit that I agree with Ringmereth; Firean is exactly what I'd expect a Valenar warrior to be.  While that seems logical enough, it makes for less dimension and depth of character.  (A few flaws or fears might certainly be helpful.)  I think Firean has plenty of opprotunity to fill this, and I look forward to your completed background.




  We'll see how his background develops.  Also, such a strict honour code has its own flaws built in.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 1, 2006)

Updated Firean's background and personality, here.  I've more to add about how he interacts with the spirit of his ancestor the Dark Rider, but I have to go to a BBQ now.

If I'm chosen I'll expand upon it, but I really like the character so far.  He's taking an interesting turn.

Also [sblock=DM's Only]Regarding his ancestor spirit, there would be some secrets regarding his heritage.  Potentially having the blood of fiends in his veins, an eventuality that Firean would have to confront.[/sblock]


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Jul 2, 2006)

**Drumroll**

Before we announce our final selections, Ringmereth and I would like to thank everyone who's contributed a character or concept to this game.  Our selection process was a lot tougher than we expected when we drew up this game and posted it here.  Not only did we receive a large number of interested players (including some who developed multiple concepts), but their work was consistantly high quality.  While party balance and size constraints limit how many characters we can accept, we would happily take any of the characters we've had to choose from.  In fact, the choice was so difficult that we raised our original size limit from six to *seven players.*

So, without further speech-making, The Game of Kings will feature...

[sblock="Final List"]*Player*....................................................*Character* 
Bront................Carver Banderelli, Warforged Artificer 
stonegod.................................Vhir, Kobold Warlock      
MadMaxim......................Partash, Kalashtar Archivist 
James Heard...............Dragen Kessler, Human Fighter 
Bobitron.....................Glasia Domarus, Human Wizard 
Isida Kep'Tukari...........Morika Kevsecks, Shifter Druid 
Deuce Traveler...........Doral Kinsman, Half-Elf Beguiler[/sblock]

Once again, we'd like to congratulate those who made it.  I'm really looking forward to playing this campaign!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

*sigh* wasted work... oh well.  have a good game.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 2, 2006)

For those on the above list, I need two things:

-A completed and proofread stat sheet in the format on this thread's first post. A number of you have already posted a completed one, and it will be checked over by myself or DJ sometime soon. If you haven't written one yet, please do so in the next few days.

Once we've approved your stat sheet, please post it in the Rogue's Gallery thread along with your background and appearance.

Also, if anyone has copicious amounts of spare time, our loads would be lighter with your help in checking character sheets for errors--miscalculated skills, forgetting to account for a dodge AC bonus, and all the little mistakes that we need to iron out before the game starts.

-Notification if you'll be unavailable to begin sometime next week. Right now I'm considering calling wednesday the start day--will this work out for all of you?


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2006)

Carver has been posted.  I'll reformat him when I can, (hopefully soon), but he is complete.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 2, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *sigh* wasted work... oh well.  have a good game.



I wouldn't say it is all wasted, especially if Living ENBerron (or whatever it'll be called) gets off the ground.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jul 2, 2006)

> *sigh* wasted work... oh well. have a good game.



Besides, you now have a completed character for any other game out there. I will admit I'm a bit disappointed, but I hope everyone has fun. Good gaming to all.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 2, 2006)

Whee! Thanks DM's.

Wednesday should work for me. I can have a completed sheet done early in the week.

Do you want to give me a number of spells I can have in my spellbook? Or should I just pick a list and you can restrict it from there?


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Whee! Thanks DM's.
> 
> Wednesday should work for me. I can have a completed sheet done early in the week.
> 
> Do you want to give me a number of spells I can have in my spellbook? Or should I just pick a list and you can restrict it from there?



Per RAW, it should be all cantrips (or at least SRD cantrips), 3+INT 1st at 1st, and then 2 (one must be a specialy if you have a specialty) per level after that, and all others are bought.

Of course, the GMs may rule differently, but I'd start from there.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 2, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Per RAW, it should be all cantrips (or at least SRD cantrips), 3+INT 1st at 1st, and then 2 (one must be a specialy if you have a specialty) per level after that, and all others are bought.
> 
> Of course, the GMs may rule differently, but I'd start from there.




What Bront said. If you're wondering about how many spells your spellbook can physically hold, the PHB says 100 pages (at one page per spell level and one page per cantrip). However, there's no logical reason why a wizard couldn't just buy a thicker book--100 pages is pretty thin, after all. There's rules for custom-made spellbooks in Complete Arcane, but if you don't have that then just add as many pages as you like at a rate of 10gp per hundred (each adds 2 lbs to the spellbook's weight).

Also, thanks for mentioning Living ENberron. I haven't been keeping a close eye on the development of the project, but a Living campaign in Eberron sounds fantastic.

Finally, for those who didn't make it, if you'd like to keep an eye on this thread, I'll make a notification in the title if we ever need a replacement. Those who previously submitted concepts will have priority in joining midway through.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 2, 2006)

Excellent! I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 2, 2006)

*Vhir, Kobold Manipulator*

[Here is the final Vhir. Fixed some errors in skills (2 ranks over), gold (missing 200gp), and weight (1 less). Added a "Showing My Work" section to make checking easier. Also added a tactics section.]

*Role and Abilities*
Primary: Face 
Secondary: Arcane blaster/caster/causer of madness

Prominent Abilities: Charisma 18, Dexterity 16, Intelligence 14
Prominent Skills: Intimidate +19, Bluff +17, Diplomacy +12, Sense Motive +6
Prominent Feats: Ability Focus (_voice of madness_), Force of Personality
Invocations: _beguiling influence, summon swarm, voice of madness_ (DC 18, 3 rounds)*

[sblock=Full Stat Block]*Name:* Vhir
*Class:* Warlock 4
*Race:* Kobold
*Hit Dice:* 4d6+4, 22 HP
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft
*Armor Class:* 21 (10 +5 armor +3 dex +1 natural +1 size +1 deflection)
*Base Attack Bonus:* +3
*Grapple:* -4
*Attacks:* Ranged Touch +7, mwk club -1 (1d4-3)
*Full Attack:* Ranged Touch +7, mwk club -1 (1d4-3)
*Face/Reach:* 5x5/5ft
*Special Qualities:* DR 1/beyshk*, darkvision 60 ft., deceive item, detect magic at will, flaw (non-combantant), light sensitivity, kobold traits
*Special Attacks:* eldritch blast 2d6
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +8
*Abilities:* Strength 4, Dexterity 16, Constitution 12, Intelligence 14, Wisdom 10, Charisma 18
*Skills:* Bluff +17, Concentration +7, Diplomacy +12 (+13 in glammerweave), Intimidate +19 (+15 vs. Medium size), Hide +7, Knowledge (arcana) +3, Knowledge (the planes) +3, Search +4, Spot +0 (-1 with shaders), Sense Motive +6
*Feats:* Ability Focus (_voice of madness_) [Flaw bonus], Force of Personality [1st], Sudden Still [3rd]
*Action Points:* 7
*Languages:* Draconic, Common, Undercommon
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil (Eberron-style)
*Deity:* None
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 2 ft.
*Weight:* 35 lbs

*Lesser Invocations Known:* _beguiling influence, summon swarm, voice of madness_* (DC 18, 3 rounds)
* Vhir currently uses the Khyber-tained warlock modifications from Dragon 332; it changes the DR from cold iron to beshyk and introduces the _voice of maddness_ invocation. _Voice of madness_ replicates _lesser confusion_, but with a duration of 1 round + 1 round/2 levels.

*Inventory:*
mwk darkwood club/walking-stick w/ small Eberron-shard  (300 gp, 0.75 lbs)
_+1 mithral shirt_ (2250 gp, 6 lbs)
_ring of protection +1_ (2000 gp)
shaders (1 sp)
4 _potions of cure light wounds_ (200 gp)
2 _oils of shillelagh_ (100 gp)
identification papers (portrait, 25 gp)
glammerweave courtier's outfit (135 gp)
belt pouch (1 gp, 0.126 lbs)
traveler's outfit (1.25 lbs)
letter of credit for 363 gp
Copy of several Korrenberg Chronicles and Sharn Inquisitives
25 gp, 9 sp (0.5 lbs)
9.4 lbs, light load (9.75 lbs medium, 19.5 lbs heavy, 30 lbs max)
[sblock=Ability Justification]Vhir has a unusually compelling presence, which is indicated by his high Charisma and _beguiling voice_ invocations. He is very weak, though a bit hardy (_low_ Strength and a bit above average Constitutation), and does not fight particularly well (Non-Combative flaw). However, he learned to defend himself using his mind, particularly using his natural charisma. He favors lying and coersion, but can be nice as appropriate (full ranks in Bluff and Intimidate, none in Diplomacy---though naturally, he has quite a talent for it). Vhir is sharp, however, and knows how to judge when others try to deceive him (good Intelligence and Sense Motive).

Being touched by Khyber has given Vhir unusual talents, the foremost the ability to cause madness is others (_voice of madness_ invocation); this talent is particularly strong in him (Ablity Focus feat). From his time in Darguun, he learned to use words as weapons (see above) and to value his freedom (thus high Concentration and Sudden Still feat for when grappled and such). His strong personality and belief in himself makes it hard for others to sway him (Force of Personality feat).

Vhir's tribal past only reflects itself in his rudimentary training in the arcane arts retained from his failed tutelage as a blood seer (1 rank in Knowledge (arcana) and (the planes)).[/sblock]
[sblock=Showing My Work]*Hit Dice:* 4d6+4 = 6 + (3/4*6)*3 + 4 = 6 + 4 * 3 + 4 = 22

*Initiative:* +3 from Dex

*Armor Class:* 21 = 10 + 5 _mithral shirt +1_ + 3 Dex + 1 natural + 1 size + 1 _ring of protection +1_

*Grapple:* +3 BAB - 3 Str - 4 size

*Attacks:* Ranged +7 = +3 BAB + 3 Dex + 1 size
Club -1 = +3 BAB - 3 Str - 2 Flaw + 1 Size

*Saves:* Fort +2 = +1 base + 1 Con, Ref +4 = +1 base + 3 Dex, Will +8 = +4 base + 4 Cha (Force of Personality Feat)

*Abilities:* Str 4 = 8 [0pts] - 4 race, Dex 16 = 14 [6pts] + 2 race, Con 12 = 14 [6pts] - 2 race, Int 14 = 14 [6pts], Wis 10 = 10 [2pts], Chr 18 = 17 [13pts] + 1 4th

*Skills:* Bluff +17 = 7 ranks + 6 _beguiling influence_ + 4 Cha, Concentration +7 = 6 ranks + 1 Con, Diplomacy +12 = 0 ranks + 6 _beguiling influence_ + 4 Cha + 2 synergy (Bluff), Intimidate +19 = 7 ranks + 6 _beguiling influence_ + 4 Cha + 2 synergy (Bluff), Hide +7 = 0 ranks + 4 size + 3 Dex, Knowledge (arcana) +3 = 1 rank + 2 Int, Knowledge (the planes) +3 = 1 rank + 2 Int, Search +4 = 0 ranks + 2 race + 2 Int, Sense Motive +6 = +6 ranks

*Invocations:* _voice of madness_ save: 18 = 10 + 2 spell level + 4 Cha + 2 Ability Focus feat

*Equipment:*
Cost: 2250 (armor) + 300 (mw club) + 2000 (ring) + 200 (potions) + 100 (oils) + 25 (id papers) + 135 (outfit) + 1 (pouch) + 0.1 (shaders) + 363 (credit) + 25 + 0.9 = 5400 gp

Weight: 0.75 lbs (3lbs (club) * 0.5 (Small) * 0.5 (darkwood)) + 6 lbs (25lbs (chain shirt) * 0.5 (Small) * 0.5 (mithral)) + 0.6 (6 * 1/10 (potions)) + 0.126 (0.5lb (pouch) * 1/4 (Small)) + 1.25lbs (5lbs (traveller's outfit) * 1/4 (Small)) + 0.68lbs (34 (coins) * 1/50) = 9.4lbs
[/sblock][/sblock]
*Flavor Quote*


> _Yes. I know what you expect. Should I sssslur my essess for you? No. Not I. I am not some tribal newcomer filled with naivety, forced to lisp and whine at your feet. My kind are the blood of the Dragon's, and I have been touched by two of them. Can you say as much?
> 
> My barbaric kin and their "ancient" ways are a trap, a trap of complacency. Not even the irvhir truly seek to free themselves, to truly seek what they want. I have seen the marks of the Dragon's in the earth, and I have walked the slave markets of Darguun. The towers of Sharn are well known to me, and the madness in the depths of Khyber whisper around me. If you have business for me, let us begin. Otherwise, my time will not be wasted._



*Background*
Vhir was always an odd one in his kobold tribe. For one thing, there was the coloring---a dusky, midnight blue the color of Khyber. Secondly, there was always an odd _smell_ around him. To kobolds, the smell of home was that of comfort, of tribe, of stability. But Vhir smelled... _wrong_. It was not quite the stench of the irvhir, the hated kobold-kin that claimed descent from the Dragon Below, but an aroma that was... unsettling. It was this scent that earned him the name Vhir---he smelled like "One Below".

The blood seers were unquiet around Vhir, but, since he was so obviously marked by The One Between, the seers had little choice but to raise them as one of their own. But it was poor going---though Vhir's mind was sharp, he could not master the sorcerous ways of his kin. Occasionally, however, strange things would happen---rocks would shatter, smaller kobolds would occasionally go mad, that sort of thing---when Vhir was around. Over time, the blood seers became convinced that Vhir was not touched by The One Between, but The One Below---Khyber.

Thus, Vhir found himself exiled, left abandoned in the mountains of Zilargo. Unluckily for him, these were the Seawell mountains---and he chose the Darguun side to descend. Needless to say, when the bugbear slavers tried to take him, it was not pleasant. He managed to slay two of them with his gifts of Khyber, but there were too many. He became a slave.

A year passed. Vhir was passed from master to master. Transitions happened so often since odd things kept occurring when Vhir was around---madness, swarms of bugs, that sort of thing. None could point at the kobold directly, but they knew he was responsible somehow. Others tried to kill him several times, but, by this time, Vhir had learned to ingratiate himself, and always had someone bigger and meaner looking out for him. Eventually, when his last master died---it was never quite discovered how---Vhir was "free." As free as a frail looking kobold could be in a nation of strength and barbarism.

Vhir had learned much in his time. He learned the power of the cold voice, the intimidating look, how the refined seem to draw power. He learned how to make people do things, and how to find out what he needed to know. He learned the lessons of power, and strength, and the weakening tribalism that gripped his clan. Most of all, he learned enough to know that Darguun was not the place to be. From traveling merchants, he knew about a place he could get lost, and never worry about such brutality again. Sharn. And thus, he hid himself in the first transport to the City of Towers. There, he could find misfits like himself and patrons who could benefit from his... abilities.

*Appearance and Personality*
The kobold known as Vhir has a reputation of being a competent negotiator. He has a civilized voice with an odd timbre that makes people uneasy and willing to help him all at once; the rumors of madness and other oddities that follow him also lend his presence some weight. His impeccable manners and well dressed appearance (nice clothes, fine Eberron-shard tipped darkwood walking stick) distinguish him from others of his kind. Shady, and some not-so shady characters, seek Vhir out when they need deals brokered in a discrete manner. Sometimes Vhir sent to bring a message; sometimes he sent is to scare. Vhir does not care about the details. As he learned in Darguun, the only thing that matters is comfort and survival.

Vhir works remarkably well with others. He is a fine judge of talent, an ability that he developed when playing the strong against each other in Darguun. He appreciates the skills that others bring. However, he doesn't care for any who hold him to kobold stereotypes or try to weaken his position, comfort, or freedom.

Vhir is very short for kobold, barely standing 2 feet tall. His skin, which his fine glammerweave clothes accent, is a dusky purple; his eyes glow a deep red when his shaders are not worn. He speaks with a deep voice for a kobold, in a very refined and assured manner. His actions and motions are very measured.

*Tactics*
Vhir prefers others fight for him, as he knows his physical frailities would fail in him in melee. If confronted by one bully alone, he will drive them mad with his _voice of madness_; if confronted by several, he tries to flee or talk them out of it (via a quick Intimidate or Diplomacy check as appropriate).

When fighting with a group, Vhir stays way to the back. He prefers to drive the strong or spellcasters insane with his _voice_, or, if the enemy is in a bunch, _summons_ a swarm to harry them. _Eldritch blasts_ are used as appropriate.


----------



## wikkawikkawa (Jul 2, 2006)

Gratz to those that got in. 

Guess I've got to find somewhere else to stick the homicidal Gnome.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2006)

Just confirming: 5,400 gp for a fourth level character's starting gold, right?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 2, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Just confirming: 5,400 gp for a fourth level character's starting gold, right?



That's what my sources say.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2006)

I believe I have the mechanics for Morika hammered out.  She is ready for approval.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm going to have to rush through creation today from work, which means I only have access to the SRD. Tomorrow is going to be nuts and I want to have things ready for Wednesday.

Any suggestions for spells or feats outside the SRD that you guys feel are invaluable for a utility-minded wizard?

Edit: Also, when you say 'all others are bought' regarding spells, what are the costs?

Edit: Here's my stab at the character sheet. Let me know if there are any spells and such I should check out. I also have to grab my feats and skills still.

Edit (again!): Okay, worked out Skills and familiar. Still need a couple Feats, AP, and advice on spell choices.

[sblock]*Glasia Domarus*
Cloistered Cleric 1/Wizard 3

_Time to go._

The young woman steps up to the small stair that leads into the cabin of the lightning rail. It was a step she had taken many times before, but this time the journey was different. This time the trip would not end in Sigilstar or even Aruldusk, but would continue far from her homeland, deep into the Lhazaar Principalities to the city of Tantamar, bound for Port Verge. It will be the farthest I’ve been from home, she mused as she entered the well-appointed cabin. 

Anyone who looked at her eyes could see she was nervous if they could peer beneath the hood she wore. The traveler’s cloak and gleaming symbol of the Silver Flame she wore about her neck, the only item visible aside from the thick woolen mantle, made it clear that she was seeking privacy, and the reserved and restrained people of Thrane were happy to respect her wishes. She carried a birdcage, carefully covered with silk to shut out the world, from which emitted soft clacking noises then and again. Hushing the inhabitant gently, she sat down in the thick cushions, her head low.

_What am I doing?_ She clenched her jaw. _For Hariel._







*Background:* Glasia Domarus was the eldest daughter of Bishop Domarus, a popular priest of the Silver Flame with a reputation for administration and faith that was sure to earn him an honored position in the Council. Under constant scrutiny, she grew up even more religious than the average Thrane, the tenants of the faith forever etched into her mind. She studied at the finest schools Flamekeep had to offer. Success at courses in Theology and History came naturally to the bright youth, but what truly got her mind and heart racing was Wizardry. A visiting professor from Sigilstar instilled a love of the art of wizardry and an open mind in her being, and she took to the study of spellcraft with a passion. She served her father willingly once her studies were complete, helping him with practical and mystical knowledge as he slowly built up the support he would need for the transition to Cardinal. The future seemed bright and the road ahead as clear as day.

Until the morning of Sul, the third week of Dravago, one month ago. Glasia’s beloved younger sister, Hariel, awoke in a fever. She spoke in a strange language unlike anything Glasia had ever heard. Even her magic could not decipher its meaning. Her father’s young assistant, a crooked man named Suthat who was rumored to be watching over her father for the council, recognized it instantly. Demon, he called her. Unclean, he said. Tainted, he hissed. Calling on a exorcist to clean her of the possession proved unsuccessful. Her father, fearing the stain on his reputation, ordered her locked away in a small monastery leagues from the city, where sisters of the Church kept her locked under constant guard, refusing all visitation. 

Certain that Suthat and some high-ranking member of the Council was behind the events, carefully constructed to test her father’s dedication to the reputation of the Cardinals, Glasia began to seek out her own cure. Her father was furious, disowning her and refusing to speak with his eldest again. After weeks of searching, exhausting all the favors she had accumulated over the years, Glasia found one man who could return her sister to normality. Decanar Versius is an unconventional man with unconventional desires. He demanded a magical tome in return for his services, unique and unseen except in the most complete collection in Flamekeep, known as Flavin’s Compendium. The owner has placed an enormous price on the book of over 50,000 gold, a sum more than ten times what Glasia could possibly earn in years of work as a simple scribe or translator. Even serving as a pet wizard to a rich employer wouldn’t raise the funds.

Glasia doesn’t know how the enigmatic Elinvath Sargessean became aware of her name or her desire for gold, but she sees the trip to Lhazaar as the only way to save her sister from a fate worse than death. Desperate for both the gold and a feeling of accomplishing something to help her dear Hariel, she leaves the comfort of her bright apartment in Flamekeep and joins five other heroes from all around Khorvaire with only one thing in common; a letter.

*Personality:* Glasia is young and new to the world outside Thrane. She can seem confused and bewildered by the behavior of those around her at times, but she learns quickly. She is unfailingly polite and reserved, soft-spoken and dedicated. Her faith is still strong despite the way the Church and her father have let her down, and she tries her best to live by the tenants of the Silver Flame even though she left direct service as a cleric years ago. She knows in her heart that one day she will have to choose between doing what the Church sees as proper and what she needs to do to save her sister. The decision won’t be hard to make; Hariel comes first.

Stats:
[sblock]
Name: Glasia Domarus
Class: Wizard 4
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 4d4, 13 HP
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30ft
Armor Class: (10)
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Grapple: +2
Attacks: Dagger +2 (1d4-1, 19-20 x2, 10 range)
Full Attack: Dagger +2 (1d4-1, 19-20 x2, 10 range)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Human Traits
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +6
Abilities: Strength 10, Dexterity 11, Constitution 10, Intelligence 18, Wisdom 14, Charisma 14
Skills: 49 skill points (28+7+7+7)
Concentration +7 (7 ranks)
Decipher Script +11 (7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Arcana) +11 (7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Geography) +11 (7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (History) +11 (7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Religion) +11 (7 ranks, +4 Int)
Spellcraft +13 (7 ranks, +4 Int, +2 from Arcana)
Spot +2 (+2 Wis, +2 Awareness within arm’s reach of familiar, additional +3 in sunlight)

Feats and Class Abilities: Heroic Surge (starting feat,spend 2 AP to gain an extra Move or Standard action), Heroic Spirit (human bonus feat, +3 AP/Lvl), Scribe Scroll (Wizard bonus feat), Spell Penetration (3rd level feat, +2 bonus on caster level checks (1d20 + caster level) made to overcome a creature’s spell resistance)
Action Points: 10
Languages: Common
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Silver Flame
Gender: Female
Age: 20
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 130 lbs

*Spells* 
Wizard Spells Known: 
*0 level*
Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws. 
Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage. 
Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or small object. 
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft. 
Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks. 
Daze: Humanoid creature of 4 HD or less loses next action. 
Dancing Lights: Creates torches or other lights. 
Flare: Dazzles one creature (-1 on attack rolls). 
Light: Object shines like a torch. 
Ray of Frost: Ray deals 1d3 cold damage. 
Ghost Sound: Figment sounds. 
Disrupt Undead: Deals 1d6 damage to one undead. 
Touch of Fatigue: Touch attack fatigues target. 
Mage Hand: 5-pound telekinesis. 
Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object. 
Message: Whispered conversation at distance. 
Open/Close: Opens or closes small or light things. 
Arcane Mark: Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible). 
Prestidigitation: Performs minor tricks.

*1st level*
Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Mage Armor: Gives subject +4 armor bonus.
Obscuring Mist: Fog surrounds you.
Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
Identify M: Determines properties of magic item.
Sleep: Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber.
Feather Fall: Objects or creatures fall slowly.
Orb of Fire, Lesser: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 points of fire damage, additional 1d8 per 2 levels above 1st (purchased for 150gp)
*2nd level*
Protection from Arrows: Subject immune to most ranged attacks. 
Resist Energy: Ignores first 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.
Knock: Opens locked or magically sealed door.
Invisibility: Subject is invisible for 1 min./level or until it attacks.
Scorching Ray: Ranged touch attack deals 4d6 fire damage, +1 ray/four levels (purchased for 300gp) 
Shatter: Sonic vibration damages objects or crystalline creatures. (purchased for 300gp)
Mirror Image: Creates decoy duplicates of you (1d4 +1 per three levels, max 8) (purchased for 300gp)
Continual Flame: Makes a permanent, heatless torch. (purchased for 300gp)

Spell Slots: Wizard 4 0 level, 4 1st level, 3 2nd level
Spells Memorized: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Shield, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Sleep, Shatter, Invisibility, Scorching Ray

Inventory: 694 gp, 9 sp, 4cp

Goggles of Minute Seeing (+5 bonus to Search checks to find secret doors, traps, and similar concealed objects, 1250gp)
Silvered Dagger (22gp)
Clothing (fine wizard’s robe inscribed with the symbol of the Silver Flame x 2, 40gp)
Candle x 5 (5cp)
Scroll case x 10 (10gp)
Chalk (1cp)
Flint and steel (1gp)
Vial of ink (8gp)
Paper x 20 (8gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Belt w/ 5 pouches (5gp)
Sunrod x 5 (10gp)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 5 (250gp)

Scrolls:
Alarm x 5 (125gp)
Detect Secret Doors x 5 (125gp)
Expeditious Retreat x 5 (125gp)
Mount x 5 (125gp)
Floating Disc x 5 (125gp)
Arcane Lock x 1 (175gp)
Disguise Self x 1 (150gp)
Locate Object x 1 (150gp)
Silence x 1 (200gp)
See Invisibility x 1 (150gp)
Spider Climb x 1 (150gp)
Whispering Wind x 1 (150gp)

*Familiar*
Name: Cloudchaser
Size/Type: Tiny Animal 
Hit Dice: 4 (6 hp) 
Initiative: +3 
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 60 ft. (average) 
Armor Class: 19 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +4 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 16 
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/-8 
Attack: Talons +7 melee (1d4-2) 
Full Attack: Talons +7 melee (1d4-2) 
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Alertness (given to master when within arm’s reach), improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +6 
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 6 
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +16 
Feats: Alertness, Weapon Finesse, Master gains +3 to Spot checks in bright sun
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 3, 2006)

Just wanted to say that Partash is ready for approval, in case you haven't already done it.

*Background Information*
[sblock]*Background:* Partash grew up in the city of Sharn where he was tutored by the wise Havakhad. In the kalashtar community of the Overlook district, Partash was taught how to focus and meditate by using il-Yannah as his guide. He learned to master the strange divine energy that emerged from il-Yannah and shape into positive energy capable of healing wounds and bright destructive rays of light. Havakhad was impressed with his student and thought he would make an excellent lightbringer, but fate would it otherwise…

Partash’ parents were shadow walkers, the only line of defense against the encroaching Dreaming Dark. They also fought other manifestations of evil and it was against one of these that they lost their lives. Their deaths were a blow to Partash’s life. Disheartened and unmotivated, he struggled to continue his education under Havakhad, each day growing harder and bleaker. Eventually Havakhad confronted him in his chambers, asking about his sorrow, his health and his study. It was at this point a small squad of Riedran assassins had made their way to Sharn, intent on ending Havakhad’s life – a follow-up mission to their success in the battles against the shadow walkers.

In a grand display of positive energy and searing light, Partash fended off these attackers alongside Havakhad, killing two and sending the rest running. At this point Partash realized he still had family – someone who cared about him – in Havakhad, and this motivated Partash into walking in his parents’ footsteps and become a shadow walker himself. However, he had a different point of view. In order to protect his interests, he would have to know as much as possible about his enemy. He locked himself away in a room with as many books about possible threats to the kalashtar as he could carry and started studying. He only came out to eat. It was like that every day for an entire year, before Partash emerged from his chamber with enough knowledge to fight and defeat all his enemies. This turn of events saddened Havakhad, but he knew that there was no stopping him, so he let him go.

Partash now walks the lands of Khorvaire to battle all manifestations of evil but particularly the agents of the Dreaming Dark. He searches for artifacts powerful enough to take the battle to Riedra and the Inspired, but he knows all too well that he has to become much more powerful to achieve such a goal. Therefore, he has taken to adventuring in order to gather knowledge and power. He does his best to conceal his kalashtar traits, because the best defense against the Dreaming Dark is secrecy. Partash goes by the alias of Parlinor Tashlov, a human priest of the Sovereign Host.

*Description:* Partash is a 57-year-old kalashtar, but he appears young by human standards. He’s tall (6’1”) and slightly-built, making it obvious to anyone who sees him that he didn’t spend all his time practicing swordplay but was more likely buried beneath piles of books. His skin is rather pale which only goes to prove that he hasn’t been outdoors a lot. His hazel eyes always appear calm and determined even if everything around him seems to be pure chaos. His short black hair gives the viewer a look at his fine facial features which appear almost as fine as those on an Aerenal elf. His voice is calm even in the heat of battle and nothing really seems to be able to surprise him.

Partash is a kind and caring person and truly a champion of the Path of Light. Where others of his kind found a way to perfection through meditation and communication with il-Yannah, he found true divine power. He’s a humble person but always ready to dispense advice if the situation calls for it and if he thinks that his perspective is worth taking into consideration. He never speaks before having thought everything through and never makes rash decisions. Partash is a courageous person and will fight for the good of all, but his foremost enemy is the Dreaming Dark of the Inspired of Riedra. When he fights the agents of the Dreaming Dark, his nice façade seems to crack and his anger burns through. He seems to become a different person, but it’s really his quori spirit showing its true hatred for its enemies. He will stop at almost nothing to destroy them and their plans. He knows full well the quori spirit inhabiting the human vessel will just posses a new body, but that doesn’t stop him from destroying their links to Eberron.

Still, the loss of his parents and the attack on the enclave in Sharn has fueled his obsession with gathering knowledge. He needs to know the weaknesses of his enemies and therefore he often seeks knowledge that weren’t meant to be seen. Unholy texts taken from Cults of the Dragon Below, partial scripts concerning the Draconic Prophecy, propaganda from the Inspired in Riedra and research notes of daelkyr experiments are important to him. He’ll study it all meticulously for any clues about evil creatures. Only time can tell when his sanity breaks from the weight of this forbidden knowledge…[/sblock]
And here's the sheet as I posted it earlier.

*Character Sheet*
[sblock]*Name:* Partash (aka Parlinor Tashlov)
*Class:* Archivist 4
*Race:* Kalashtar
*Hit Dice:* 4d6+4, 22 HP 
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30 ft
*Armor Class:* 16 (10 +5 armor, +1 Dex)
*Base Attack Bonus:* +2
*Grapple:* +3
*Attacks:* +1 heavy mace +4 (1d8+2, x2) or masterwork light crossbow +4 (1d8)
*Full Attack:* +1 heavy mace +4 (1d8+2, x2) or masterwork light crossbow +4 (1d8)
*Face/Reach:* 5x5/5ft
*Special Qualities:* Kalashtar traits, lore mastery (Knowledge (the planes)), naturally psionic, psi-like ability (mind-link 1/day), still mind
*Special Attacks:* Dark knowledge 4/day
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +5 (+7 against enchantment spells and effects)
*Abilities:* Strength 12, Dexterity 12, Constitution 13, Intelligence 19, Wisdom 10, Charisma 10 
*Skills:* Concentration +8 (7), Knowledge (arcana) +11 (7), Knowledge (dungeoneering) +11 (7), Knowledge (history) +11 (7), Knowledge (nature) +11 (7), Knowledge (religion) +11 (7), Knowledge (the planes) +13 (7), Spellcraft +13 (7)
*Feats:* Archivist of Nature* (can use dark knowledge against fey and giants), Draconic Archivist* (can use dark knowledge against constructs and dragons), Scribe Scroll (bonus feat)
*Feats from Heroes of Horror
*Action Points:* 7
*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Quor, Riedran
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Deity:* The Path of Light (il-Yannah)
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 57
*Height:* 6' 1"
*Weight:* 156 lbs

*Spells Prepared* (Save DC 14 + spell level):
0––cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, read magic
1st––bless, comprehend languages, cure light wounds, protection from evil, shield of faith
2nd––align weapon, cure moderate wounds, curse of ill fortune (Will DC 16 negates), resist energy

*Prayerbook:*
0––create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison, guidance, inflict minor wounds, light, mending, purify food and drink, read magic, resistance, virtue
1st––bless, comprehend languages, cure light wounds, detect evil, divine favor, doom, protection from evil, remove fear, shield of faith
2nd––align weapon, cure moderate wounds, curse of ill fortune, resist energy

*Inventory:*
+1 heavy mace (2312 gp)
Masterwork light crossbow (335 gp)
20 bolts (2 gp)
+1 chain shirt (1250 gp)
Vest of resistance +1 (1000 gp)
Silver holy symbol of the Path of Light (25 gp)
Silver holy symbol of the Sovereign Host (25 gp)
Everburning torch (110 gp)
2 scrolls of cure moderate wounds (150 gp each)
Traveler’s outfit (1 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
38 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for spells or feats outside the SRD that you guys feel are invaluable for a utility-minded wizard?



_shatter_ is a fun spell; would've been Vhir's other choice except he doesn't haven enough slots.

Fire-based spells also make sense for a worshiper of the Flame. Could consider Energy Substitution from CA for that purpose as well.

Nonlethal Substitution] from CA could be useful if we are trying to bring someone back alive. You need another metamagic feat; it takes up 1 slot higher.

Any of the Sudden * feats from CA or the burn action point to apply a metamagic feat/spontaneously cast feats from the ECS or RoE (forget their names) could be useful, depnending on the # of metamagic feats you take.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Edit: Also, when you say 'all others are bought' regarding spells, what are the costs?



50 gp/level to purchase + 100gp/level to scribe


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> _shatter_ is a fun spell; would've been Vhir's other choice except he doesn't haven enough slots.
> 
> Fire-based spells also make sense for a worshiper of the Flame. Could consider Energy Substitution from CA for that purpose as well.
> 
> ...




I might take a more aggressive spell list as I go up in level depending on how I end up working in the group. At that point the more offensive stuff would benefit from some Energy Substitution.

I'll take a peek at those feats, thanks.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> 50 gp/level to purchase + 100gp/level to scribe




Ooo, cool. I think I'll drop some scrolls to get some more spells.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 3, 2006)

Except for maybe seeing _Superman_ today, I have loads of time. Expect plenty of edits here.

Bront: 
[sblock]I want your sheet in my format by the time we start playing, but I admit that yours is easier to proofread. So, I'll start with that.

-"Artificer," not "Aritifacer," and "Morningstar," not "Mourningstar." (Yeah, it's not mechanical, but those jumped out at me anyway.)
-Your grapple bonus should be +5.
-With a starting Int of 16, Carver should have three bonus languages, so pick two more.
-By my calculations, you've spent exactly 4900gp, giving you 500 more to spend or save.
-Finally, 'forged don't have any specific eye color; they change with the Warforged's mood. [/sblock]

stonegod:
[sblock]First off, I really appreciate your "Showing My Work" section, probably your best idea in a long line of extra efforts to make running this game much easier for Dark and I--she said yesterday that you may be the most DM-friendly player we've ever encountered, and I agree. Thanks for consistantly going the extra mile to help us and other players out.

With that in mind, I glanced at your character sheet and did a quick double-check. Everything is in order... but I noted that kobolds take a net -4 penalty to their ability scores, and a +1 natural armor bonus definitely does not make up for it. At a CR of 1/4, kobolds are half as powerful as standard races and probably deserving of a LA -1, if there was such a thing.

It is my opinion that you should get some kind of perk for picking a race substantially weaker than your other options. I haven't decided what that might be, but I'll come up with something: removing Vhir's light sensitivity, giving a bonus feat or ability bonus to Int, granting a few tiefling-like traits to reflect the taint of Khyber... if you have any particular requests, I'd take them into consideration.

Anyway, consider your character sheet approved. Go ahead and post Vhir in the RG thread.[/sblock]

Isida:
[sblock]Your sheet looks good, and I just need a few minor things cleared up.

-Morkia's skills may or may not be off--making sure bonuses (especially from skill synergies) are correct is difficult without the number of ranks you've invested in each. Simply putting the number of ranks in parentheses next to the bonus would make it much easier.
-Her inventory is _almost_ spot-on, but you missed 5 gp somewhere when calculating your total. Just knock that off your cash reserves.

Everything else looks fine; fix these and you can go ahead and post Morkia on the RG thread.[/sblock]

Bobitron:
[sblock]I'll address your questions first and then go on to your character sheet.

-Spells and feats: as a frequent player of arcane casters, I'm rather familiar with good (read: heavily min/maxed) options for wizards. I mentioned a couple feats earlier that tie into Glasia's history with the Silver Flame. One you might consider is Arcane Disciple (from Complete Divine), which allows you to pick a domain possessed by your deity and add spells on that domain's list to your class list (though you must learn the spells yourself), and cast them each once per day. Unfortunately, those spells are cast using wisdom as their requisite ability. Since Glasia's wisdom score is relatively high, she'd be capable of putting the feat to good use, at least until 9th level. The Silver Flame has Exorcism, Good, Law, and Protection, so check those and see if you'd like Glasia to be able to cast spells off those lists.

Metamagic feats (such as the ones stonegod mentioned) are always useful, but their utility comes more at higher levels. This can be offset, though, by taking the Heroic Metamagic feat, which allows them to spontaneously apply any metamagic feat they know to a spell they cast at the cost of one action point per level of the metamagic's normal spell slot adjustment. It doesn't have any particular thematic match to Glasia's background with the Silver Flame, but a utility mage who's able to boost her spells on the fly a few times per level has a lot of flexibility. Heroic Spirit (which grants another 3 action points per level) would give you more mileage out of Heroic Metamagic, and lots of metamagic feats obviously would as well. Finally, two other action point feats could help you: Action Surge allows you to spend 2 action points to gain another move or standard action on your turn, which means you can get off two (or three if you have a Quickened spell on hand) spells in a round instead of one, and Spontaneous Casting allows you to swap a memorized spell for another one in your spellbook, also at the cost of two action points.

Spell Penetration becomes rather necessity once you reach mid to high level. You won't run into creatures with SR very often when we start, but getting the feat out of the way wouldn't hurt.

Finally, if you're interested in going into a prestige class, now's the time to take prerequisite feats. I'm not a fan of players planning their progression for 20 levels of a character, but knowing what Glasia might like to specialize in is just fine. 

Enough on feats. In regards to spells, I'd suggest taking other characters' spellcasting into consideration. Deuce's Beguiler is loaded with illusions and enchantments and Bront's artificer has plenty of combat and equipment buffs, so plan accordingly. Despite her utility role, I'd also suggest giving Glasia at least one offensive spell per level--_Scorching Ray_ is both useful and thematically appropriate. _Orb of Fire_ from Complete Arcane might also fit the bill. I second stonegod's recommendation of _Shatter_. On the defensive side, your current picks look pretty good, though I'd suggest _Mirror Image_. 

You also asked about action points. They're replenished each level, and the formula for how many a character recieves is 5 + 1/2 level. Therefore, a 4th level character recieves 7 AP.

Finally, as a last piece of build advice, I'd suggest paying a little more attention to physical stats. Most wizards can't hit stuff in melee, and that's fine, but having a point or two of Con and/or Dex bonus would be a nice backup against getting killed in one hit, which seems very possible as she's currently written. 

As for your sheet, it obviously needs some gaps filled in, but your calculations are all correct, save that you're nine copper over budget . [/sblock]

MadMaxim:
[sblock] Your sheet looks pretty good; just a couple revisions are necessary.

-First, to make accounting for your skills manageable, please list the number of ranks you've invested in each. This makes checking your math a lot easier.
-With a +4 Int bonus, Partash should have one more bonus language.
-By my calculations, you've spent 5250 gp, and have another 150 remaining.

Also, while I'm fine with allowing feats you've chosen, I'll advise you that you'll get more mileage out of picking something else (metamagic or action point feats, maybe, or something out of Complete Divine if you have access to it) over Archivist of Nature. It's your decision.

Fix the above issues and you can go ahead and post Partash in the Rogue's Gallery.[/sblock]

James:
[sblock]You've yet to post a finalized copy, so I'm working off the revision at the top of this page.

-First, you exceeded the point buy by two points--your ability score adjustments total to 35 points. I'd suggest dropping your Con to 14.
-With an Int bonus of +2, you can pick one more language.
-You win the award for the smallest inventory error at 1 cp below starting gold.
-Your feats look fine, but I'm not familiar with 'Sharp-Shooting'. Where's it from?

Also, taking the horse is fine, but I'm anticipating that it may be more trouble than it's worth.[/sblock]

Since no one's expressed a problem with it, I'll plan on starting Wednesday evening, assuming all characters are ready. I'm not worried about those who've already posted, but James has yet to respond since we selected the group.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2006)

[sblock=Ringmereth]







			
				Ringmereth said:
			
		

> stonegod:
> First off, I really appreciate your "Showing My Work" section, probably your best idea in a long line of extra efforts to make running this game much easier for Dark and I--she said yesterday that you may be the most DM-friendly player we've ever encountered, and I agree. Thanks for consistantly going the extra mile to help us and other players out.



Thanks. Makes life easier for everybody. I try to be the player I would want. 


			
				Ringmereth said:
			
		

> With that in mind, I glanced at your character sheet and did a quick double-check. Everything is in order... but I noted that kobolds take a net -4 penalty to their ability scores, and a +1 natural armor bonus definitely does not make up for it. At a CR of 1/4, kobolds are half as powerful as standard races and probably deserving of a LA -1, if there was such a thing.
> 
> It is my opinion that you should get some kind of perk for picking a race substantially weaker than your other options. I haven't decided what that might be, but I'll come up with something: removing Vhir's light sensitivity, giving a bonus feat or ability bonus to Int, granting a few tiefling-like traits to reflect the taint of Khyber... if you have any particular requests, I'd take them into consideration.



Wizards has some suggestions based upon _Races of the Dragon_. None of them actually give Vhir anything that he would use, but there you go. The other thing that _Races_ introduces (alluded to on the URL) is a ritual that gives them a 1st level sorcerer spell as a spell like ability once per day (at the cost of 1 permanent hp).

I have no specific requests, however.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2006)

[sblock=Ringmerth]I'll fix the spelling things.

Warforged don't get bonus languages for high Int.  That's intentional (they don't have any bonus languages listed).  I spent skill points on the one I had.

Yeah, put in the wrong number in my spreadsheet.  I'll probably just keep it, running out of XP for things at the moment, and will need lots of gold next level to forge some armor and my weapon familiar.

Didn't know the eye color thing, I though they stayed solid?  Oh well.  Carvers are probably usually that color, and may chance on rare occasion.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2006)

Doral Kinsman, ready for review.  Hope I didn't hold things up too badly.

[sblock]
Name: Doral Kinsman
Class: Beguiler 4
Race: Half-Elf
Hit Dice: 1d6x4, 20 HP 
Initiative: +7
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 17 (10 +4 armor +3 dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Grapple: +2
Attacks: Masterwork Silver Dagger +3 (1d4, 19-20 x2); 
Thrown Dagger +5 (1d4, 19-20 x2, Range Increment 10)
Full Attack: Masterwork Silver Dagger +3 (1d4, 19-20 x2)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Half-Elf Traits
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +3
Abilities: Strength 10, Dexterity 16, Constitution 10, Intelligence 18 (was 17), Wisdom 8, Charisma 14 
Skills: Tumble +10 (7 points), Disable Device +11, +13 w/masterwork tools (7 points), Hide +10 (7 points),
Listen +4 (4 points), Move Silently +10 (7 points), Open Locks +10, +12 w/masterwork tools (7 points), 
Search +14 (+7 points), Bluff +9 (7 points), Use Magic Device +6 (4 points), Concentration +2 (2 points), 
Sleight of Hand +6 (3 points), Disguise +5, +7 w/kit (3 points), Spellcraft +9 (5 points), Spot +1 (0 points), 
Diplomacy +4 (0 points), Gather Information +7 (1 point)
Feats: Improved Initiative, Investigator
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Goblin, Elf, Dwarf
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: None
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 165 lbs

Spells:
Spells Known: 
- Level 0: Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic
- Level 1: Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self,
Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable
Alignment, Whelm
- Level 2: Blinding Color Surge, Blur, Daze Monster, Detect Thoughts, Fog Clouds, Glitterdust,
Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, Knock, Mirror Image, Misdirection, See Invisibility, Silence,
Spider Climb, Stay the Hand, Touch of Idiocy, Vertigo, Whelming Burst, Minor Image (advanced learning)
Spells Memorized/Spell Slots: 6/6/3

Inventory: 
Mithril Shirt (1,100gp)
Masterwork Silver Dagger (322gp)
3x Daggers (for throwing) (2gp each)
Wand of Magic Missile (1st w/50 charges) (750gp)
3x Potions of Cure Light Wounds (50gp each)
Potion of Jump (50gp)
Potion of Pass Without a Trace (50gp)
Potion of Sanctuary (50gp)
Hand of the Mage (900gp)
Quaal's Feather Token, bird (300gp)
Masterwork Thieves Tools (100gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Bedroll (0.5gp)
Grappling Hook (1gp)
Small Steel Mirror (10gp)
Silk Rope (50 ft) (10gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
5x Trail Rations (5sp each)
Spyglass (1,000gp)
Tanglefoot Bag (50gp)
Traveler's Outfit (1gp)
Potion of Levitate (300gp)
Potion of Spider Climb (300gp)
Disguise Kit (10 uses) (50gp)
46gp

[/sblock]

Description
[sblock]
Doral has dark brown hair and dull gray eyes with a boyish, charming face. He is 5 feet, 5 inches tall and thin, but does not stand out in a crowd, despite his pleasing looks. In fact, he lacks distinguishing facial features and his fay-like face is hard to remember when people describe him. Doral is an extremely good listener, and people genuinely seem to enjoy telling the half-elf about their problems, though he rarely offers advice or opinion. He is quick with a joke, glows with an appreciation of life, and is always ready to offer an ear to the agitated.
[/sblock]

Brief Background
[sblock]
Of course, being a listener was part of Doral's job: a spy for Aundair. Doral was an up and coming member of the Royal Eyes, and helped infiltrate the organizations of many of Aundair's potential enemies. He was working a deep cover operation with several other Royal Eyes at Tanar Rath in Karrnath when his identity was blown. Doral Kinsman was severely injured in his escape, but he ended up being the only member of the Royal Eye team to return. Despite his prior service, jealous members of the organization suggested that Doral may have been the source of the intelligence leak. Although a trial acquitted him of guilt, his reputation was tarnished and he resigned from the Royal Eyes.

Now he wishes to conduct his own investigation into the intelligence leak on his own, but first there is the problem of revenue. Ever since he returned to Aundair Doral was removed from the government payroll. Low on the funds he knows he will need to work the case on his own, he now seeks to raise money as a freelancer. Always the realist, Doral accepts that he will have to create a new life for himself before he can pursue revenge.
[/sblock]

The Long Story
[sblock]
"Move fast, Doral," Sylla whispered to me as she squeezed my hand.  She threw one last wink my way, then went into the hallway to join Zax.  

I watched her go out the door, enjoying the swaying of her hips.  Sylla, like myself and Zax, was a member of the Royal Eyes, the greatest espionage organization in the Five Nations.  Her specialities lied in seduction and potions, as the sleeping body of Captain Manash attested.  

The Royal Eyes had sent us to intercept messages coming from the Karrnath court to the captain of Tanar Rath.  The three of us had taken jobs as servants at the garrison.  Zax worked as a smith, I as a cook for the keep, and Sylla as a maid.  Zax and I were the first to find signs of a troop build-up in the area, as extra food and materials were ordered for the garrison.  I became friends with many of the soldiers, playing the occasional dice with them and making conversation with those that would come to the kitchen.  Zax was busier creating weapons to be used by the undead and the living soldiers of Karrnath, although this was a clear indication that the forces of the garrison were about to be increased.  Coded messages from the Royal Eyes began to stress the importance of discovering what was going on.

It was Sylla who was the most successful.  After a few 'accidental' encounters in the hallway with Captain Manash, she succeeded in earning a visit to his room and seducing him.  After a few days he confided to her that he received daily messages from the court, trying to impress her with boasts of his own importance.  Sylla was unable to open his locked drawer in order to read the notes, which was more of my specialty.  It was this that led us to a daring plan.  Sylla drank and ate with Captain Manash every night before other activities.  He tended to drink heavily, and supposedly had a low stanima, causing him to sleep deeply.  Sylla would send a servant down with an order of food for the pair each night, giving me an excuse to enter their room.  As this pattern became familiar, we decided to strike after Sylla sent a magical message to our contact in the Royal Eyes.

Sylla added a potion to Captain Manash's drink one night, causing him to doze.  Soon after she sent a servant boy she found in the hallway to fetch me with an order for dinner and to give Zax a copper coin she owed him.  On this signal, I came up with my tray of food, Zax accompanying me.  Sylla and Zax were to talk outside Captain Manash's door while I was to unlock the drawer with the notes, read them, and copy down any vital pieces of information.

I put the tray down, and took out some of my 'special' tools.  As I worked, I unsuccessfully tried to remove thoughts of Sylla and concentrate on the task at hand.  I only found a simple poison needle trap, which was a good sign.  Disabling it, I continued working as my thoughts drifted.

Why have I been having stronger fits of jealousy?  She was a pretty woman, but there were more beautiful ladies in the world.  Yet something about the way she touched my shoulder when she needed to talk... the way she smiled at me as if everything I said was important... the way she stood close... "Concentrate, fool," I told myself as I thought about the way she smelled.  I could feel the latch give way.

As I opened the chest I could hear an argument begin outside the door as Zax and Sylla told someone that Captain Manash was sleeping and needed his rest.  I suppose the answer didn't satisfy whoever they were talking to, as I heard the sounds of scuffling outside.  I scrambled to reset the trap and to hide my tools, but the door was kicked in by a large man in black armor just as I picked my tray back up.  He was followed by a smaller man with a nasal voice that I recognized as Manash's orderly.

"The other spy," the orderly yelled, pointing at me.

My blood ran cold as I could see several soldiers standing with weapons outside.  Zax lay on the floor unmoving in a pool of blood.  Sylla had her hands held and was flanked by soldiers on each side.  Thinking quickly, I cast a _charm_ on the orderly and said, "Spy, sir?  Please, I'm not sure what these two did, but I just came up to deliver the lord's food."  Escape now, get Sylla and Zax (if still alive) out later.

Confusion appeared on the orderly's face.  "I'm sorry Doral, but someone has recently informed me of the most vicious rumors about you."  The man in black armor gave the orderly a frown of surprise.

"Who said these things about me, sir," I asked indignantly.  Was my cover blown?

The black armored man was smarter than I gave him credit.  "Enough," he bellowed, interrupting the conversation.  He moved forward and gripped me by the collar, tossing me out of the room, where I skidded across the floor and slid against the hallway wall.  He was a strong one.  Through my ringing head I could hear the orderly try to stop him, telling him I may be innocent.

My head cleared as the man came at me again, sword drawn.  I tumbled out of the way, pulling a knife and slicing the arm of a soldier holding Sylla.  He grunted in pain, but did not release his grip on her.  I couldn't get her out.  Nor could I allow her to be captured.  I was sure Zax was dead, so he could not tell any secrets.  I still might be able to escape.  There was only one thing left to do, I realized, as I held a tighter grip on the knife.

Sylla must have realized what was on my mind.  "No," she begged sadly, looking into my eyes.  If she had stood bravely, I could have finished her rather than allowed her to be put to the question.  But as I looked into those pleading eyes, my resolve broke.  All this in the space of the six longest seconds of my life.

I cast one more spell, making myself disappear to the group of enclosing soldiers.  Even Sylla gasped in surprise and began to look around wildly.  I always kept my magical abilities secret, even to friends.

Next, I did the only thing I could.  I ran.

After I returned to Aundair, I knew my career was over.  Not only had the mission failed, but I had allowed an agent to be captured.  The information about a troop build-up could not be confirmed, and an attack never materialized anyway, causing others to question my skills.  Supposedly, Karrnath was also using the incident to privately blackmail small concessions from the Aundair court.  Perhaps Sylla talked after all.  As I sat, waiting for my trial to condemn or exhonerate me, I used the time I have to gather my thoughts and have come to this realization: we were betrayed.

It's only a feeling, but I can't figure out how we were captured so easily and during the act.  I could make the accusation and ask for an investigation, but who would I trust?  Perhaps it would be better to walk away if I'm not hung.  To disappear for awhile in a different land, like a man broken and wandering.  Let them forget me while I gather my own resources.  Then I can return when they have grown lazy and content, unsuspecting of the man bearing down on them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 4, 2006)

Comments, round two.

Deuce:
[sblock]The biggest problem right now with Doral is that he's six points over the 33 point buy limit. Since bringing him back down to 33 is going to require reducing a few modifiers, I'll wait to make other corrections to your sheet until you revise this.

Regarding your inventory, you have an additional 92 gp to spend or save, as you wish.[/sblock]

Bront:
[sblock]Whoops, forgot about the bonus languages exception. Everything else looks fine.[/sblock]

stonegod:
[sblock]After taking a look at other races and your link, particularly its section on the fun of playing (and rooting for) an underdog, I've decided against radical revisions (like giving a +2 Int bonus, which would bring your Kobold up to a +1 LA, at least by WotC's logic). However, I still think he needs a bit of a boost, and given the long period of time Vhir's spent above ground, getting rid of his light sensitivity is a sensible revision. I also decided that he needed something to reflect his race's cleverness, and skill points seem an appropriate form, especially for a warlock with only two per level. Therefore, Vhir can take an extra skill point each level, as per humans' racial ability.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 4, 2006)

[sblock=Ringmereth]







			
				Ringmereth said:
			
		

> stonegod:
> After taking a look at other races and your link, particularly its section on the fun of playing (and rooting for) an underdog, I've decided against radical revisions (like giving a +2 Int bonus, which would bring your Kobold up to a +1 LA, at least by WotC's logic). However, I still think he needs a bit of a boost, and given the long period of time Vhir's spent above ground, getting rid of his light sensitivity is a sensible revision. I also decided that he needed something to reflect his race's cleverness, and skill points seem an appropriate form, especially for a warlock with only two per level. Therefore, Vhir can take an extra skill point each level, as per humans' racial ability.



Than'ye sai. I have updated Vhir appropriately (1 rank in Spellcraft [representing his failed training] and 6 in UMD [representing his innate ability to fake what he didn't learn].)[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Jul 4, 2006)

I've got a lot to work to do before my company comes for tomorrow night, but I should be able to fix everything on time. As for the questions and such, I simply don't know. I knocked out the fighter build and story background mostly as an afterthought in a hurry. I'm going to try to finish prepping all the stuff that can be prepped, enjoy my afternoon tomorrow, watch the fireworks, and since there are small children involved I don't anticipate anyone staying late enough to throw me off.

On the other hand, if I knock out my chopping and boiling cool-ness and muster a second wind later on tonight+insomnia, who knows what I'll be able to accomplish?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2006)

Ringmereth, I have hammered out Morika's skill points and adjusted my inventory.  I added an sblocked explaination for where my skill bonuses and synergies come in because I realize I have a whole honking lot of them.


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2006)

Great, Ringmereth, I'll work on the sheet conversion tomorow night overnight.  Won't have time till then.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Deuce:
> [sblock]The biggest problem right now with Doral is that he's six points over the 33 point buy limit. Since bringing him back down to 33 is going to require reducing a few modifiers, I'll wait to make other corrections to your sheet until you revise this.
> 
> Regarding your inventory, you have an additional 92 gp to spend or save, as you wish.[/sblock]




[sblock]
Ok, sounds good.  I forgot to add the points for my 10s...  I'll adjust him by putting a 14 in one score and dropping another to an 8.  And adding a few more coins... and now skills modified...done.
[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Jul 4, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> James:
> [sblock]You've yet to post a finalized copy, so I'm working off the revision at the top of this page.
> 
> -First, you exceeded the point buy by two points--your ability score adjustments total to 35 points. I'd suggest dropping your Con to 14.
> ...



Ok. I've ran things through my brain-dead-gamer-autistic zone once again and I'm ready with Dragen's revised version. Mostly I swapped some skill points, and bought an entirely new equipment list because honestly I looked it over with a critical eye and figured that I was probably high or kicked in the head by a horse somewhere in there. I think my math is still pretty good though. We'll see. Speaking of the horse, I dropped it, along with some of the Ride skill. 

[sblock]Dragen Kessler

History: Dragen Kessler was raised in a destitute village whose borders rose above the chilly, high banked shores of the Mror River in Karrnath. The village was never particularly pleasant or fruitful, but it was home. The tiny inn and mud-walled hovels stood in stark contrast with the image of many foreigners of the might of Karrnath, but it was simply too far away from any place of any real importance to warrant much more. Even so, during the Last War the village suffered greatly as regular visits from the Royal Swords swallowed up whole generations of young people in the village for service in the army. Many never returned, and some that returned were simply broken inside by the horrors they had seen.

Still, Dragen was taken by in by it all. The blood-red wolf of Karnnath's banner stirred something deep and visceral within the young boy and he would often dream of following the best and finest of Karrnath off to battle. Despite the warnings of his parents, Dragen could not be diverted and once he was old enough, he fled in the night with nothing much more than a dream and his own naivete. Without so much as a whispered goodbye to his mother, Dragen set out upon his "grand adventure."

Military life wasn't exactly as Dragen expected, however. While Dragen could salute and march with the best of them, it was plain to see by the time he reached the middle of his training that he would never be a proper soldier. He was too wild, too independent, and damningly - too insubordinate. Despite his obvious talents, Dragen was sent to fill posts in a seemingly endless string of reserve posts while less talented warriors went onward to find their glories.

As the war moved along,  Dragen became more and more disillusioned with his former patriotism. Eventually, denied one last ditch effort at gaining a commission from his seniority, Dragen slipped away in the night - turning his back upon his country as they had done on him. Long nights were spent huddled in the cold, looking over his shoulder, but finally it occured to Dragen that his ultimate indignity as a Karnnathian soldier was that no one even noticed he was gone.

The times were tumultuous and  it was no wonder that no one came looking for Dragen, but still he was alternately horrified and depressed about the situation. He begged for food in the larger cities, made some simple coin bouncing tables at out of the way inns and taverns, and filled the role of guard with sullen resignation all across Khorvaire. 

Years passed, and he finally found himself mixed up in the company of rough and tumble mercenaries doing the jobs for the Five Nations that were either too delicate or too dirty for regular soldiers to perform. Though his fellows were cutthroats, thieves, and murderers Dragen fond with them a solidarity and consistence of purpose. Even though they were often sent to perform missions with horrific losses, there was a sort of honor to be found and glory in the simple obedience to orders. 

Then a nighttime raid changed Dragen's life.

It was supposed to be a casual raid of the sort that the mercenaries had performed many times before. It wasn't.

When the magnitude of what they had just done sank in, Dragen was beside himself with grief. The mercenaries fled, scattered across the countryside, hounded by the enraged enemy. Eventually Dragen slipped back into Karrnath, and started looking over his shoulder in earnest.

That was four years ago, and Dragen hasn't truly stopped running. As he made his way across rural Karnnath he ventured toward the village where he grew up, only to find an empty shell of his home town. Empty house after empty house, with no sign of survivors, stood against the northern skyline with an eerily quiet smoking testament to Dragen's childhood. Picked over by scavengers, in the clutter of his parent's home he was able to find the locket of his father that his mother wore at all times. That and the bright red tattoo of the Wolf of Karnnath on his chest are Dragen's past, the only reminders besides the nagging fear of reprisals for that horrific night that clutter his life.

In the Lhazaar Provinces, Dragen has found a place suitable for his temperament - where few people ask questions about things that don't concern them. Peace isn't something people expect among the pirates, and it's rare that peace is what Dragen is tasked to give them. He often finds his nights eased by the blissful numbness of strong drink, loose women, and sometimes worse, darker things. He's not quite sure if he's finally got it made, or if his luck has finally ran out. Still, he seeks his shining moment.

Appearance: Dragen would likely be unremarkable to almost anyone except for his quick, but haunted eyes. His dark hair is dusted with premature gray flecks like his grizzled-looking five o'clock shadow, and he's definitely lost hair and often shows off a slight sunburn at the nearly naked top of his head. His craggy features smile more than not, in the wry twist of his lips that follows his gallows humor. His clothing is mostly unwashed linens with many mends and stains, and across his chest is an enormous tattoo of a red wolf. 

Still, his worn leather armor is of obviously fine Darguunish manufacture, and the oiled recurve of his intricately carved longbow is illustrated with death masks and baboons showing it's Aerenal origins plainly. Dragen might not seem to care about his personal appearance all the time, but he plainly takes great effort to keep his equipment in the best of shape.

Personality: Dragen is a broken man already resigned to his fate, trying to cling to the ideals that once offered him some sort of solace while hiding from the demons of his past. He's often sullen and sarcastic, or defeatist, and yet he has a strange tenacity for life. His manner is sometimes very obviously military and upright, but then something always seems to happen and Dragen slips back into the slump that he's made of his life. This may be the end of the line for Dragen, and he's intimate with the notion of his own imminent death and it shows in his face. The notion brings a certain sort of dark joy to his wounded soul, and Dragen enjoys the panic and discomfort his nihilism sometimes provokes in his foes and companions.

Name: Dragen Kessler
Class: Fighter 4
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 4d10+8, 41 HP
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 16, Flatfooted 12, Touch 14  (10 +2 armor +4 dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Grapple: +5
Attacks: +6 1d6+1 Masterwork Rapier; +11 1d8+4 +1 Composite Darkwood Longbow ( +1 Str Bonus, using Masterwork Arrows); +8 1d6+1 Javelin  
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Human Traits
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Strength 12, Dexterity 18, Constitution 14, Intelligence 14, Wisdom 10, Charisma 10
Skills: Climb +2 (1 ranks), Handle Animal +1 (1 ranks), Heal +1 (1 ranks), Intimidate +4 (4 ranks), Jump +2 (1 ranks), Knowledge (History) +3 (1 ranks), Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +3 (1 ranks), Ride +7 (3 ranks), Search +4 (2 ranks), Sleight of Hand +5 (1 ranks), Spot +2 (2 ranks), Survival +2 (2 ranks), Swim +2 (1 ranks), Tumble +5 (1 ranks), Use Rope +5 (1 ranks)
Feats: Armor Proficiency: Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Sharp-Shooting, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Tower Shield Proficiency, Weapon Focus: Longbow, Weapon Specialization: Longbow
Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Aquan
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Dragen has a tendency to mumble to candles and his locket occasionally, but otherwise he's not particularly religious. Sometimes he prays before battles, but with prayers that would get him drawn and quartered in Thrane for heresy, or simply excluded from honest, polite company.
Gender: Male
Age: 35
Height: 5'5
Weight: 145 lbs

Inventory:
27 gp 13 sp 60 cp
+1 Composite Darkwood Longbow ( +1 Str Bonus) (2,530 gp)
Arrows (60), Masterwork (420 gp)
Javelins (18) (18 gp)
Masterwork Rapier (320 gp)
Masterwork Leather (160 gp).
Backpack (2 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Flint and steel (1 gp)
Signet ring (5 gp)
Signal whistle (8 sp)
Pouch, belt (1 gp)
Waterskin (full) (1 gp)
Fishhook (2) (2 sp)
Traveler`s outfit (free)
Everburning Torch (110 gp)
Tindertwig (2) (2 gp)
Quiver of Ehlonna (1,800 gp)
Total weight: 36.2 lbs Light load
[/sblock]
Sharp-Shooting is from Complete Warrior. "Your targets only receive a +2 bonus to Armor Class due to cover." (Instead of +4)


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 4, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> MadMaxim:
> [sblock] Your sheet looks pretty good; just a couple revisions are necessary.
> 
> -First, to make accounting for your skills manageable, please list the number of ranks you've invested in each. This makes checking your math a lot easier.
> ...




-I've listed the number of ranks now.
-The reason I haven't chosen a fourth language is that Archivists don't seem to have any bonus languages and Draconic and Riedran are the only bonus languages that kalashtar have.
-I still end up with 38 gp. I think you forgot that he has 2 scrolls of cure moderate wounds. I just listed the price for one.
-As for the feats, I chose them to maximize his effectiveness against as many creature types as posssible, because his spellcasting is somewhat secondary compared to an ordinary Cleric.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 4, 2006)

I updated Vhir with links to the statistics for the three swarm types he can summon.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 4, 2006)

A third round of status reports:

First off, there's my status: very concerned about my computer having some kind of horrible hardware problem. It's functioning, but I got an odd succession of hardware, registry, and driver errors as I booted it this morning. I'm backing up all the important stuff I've made since the last error, and should be able to keep running the game, but a repeat incident could definitely slow us down.

For the rest of you, approved characters can be posted in the RG thread.

Bront and Carver: approved, sans formatting.

stonegod and Vhir: approved.

MadMaxim and Partash: approved.

James Heard and Dragen: approved.

Bobitron and Glasia: in progress.

Isida Kep'Tukari and Morika: approved.

Deuce Traveler and Doral: approved, except Doral's one skill point too high.

Anyway, we just need Glasia finalized and proofed, and we're ready to go. Assuming Bob can finish by then, we'll start tomorrow. Meanwhile, happy 4th to everyone celebrating it, and don't blow up anything (substantially) bigger than your head.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2006)

Done.  I lowered hide a point.  Did he not get an extra skill point at 4th level when his intelligence went from 17 to 18?


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 4, 2006)

... yeah. He did. Whoops.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2006)

No problem... bumping hide back up a point.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 5, 2006)

In progress is right! I'll be taking the suggestions made so far to heart, but it might be a day or two before I have a completed sheet ready. Right now I'm off to bed- too much steak and margaritas for me to stay up.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay I've got a few minutes free for this. I'll make some changes tonight.

Edit: Here's my final submission. Sorry if this held you up.

I was interested in the Heroic Metamagic feat, but it only applies to meta feats you possess, which would be pretty thin at this point. I took the other Heroic feats to get a start on it though. Spontaneous Casting had a prereq of level 5. 

Let me know if I need to adjust anything. I'll get her posted in the RG once I get your okay.

[sblock]*Glasia Domarus*
Wizard 4

_Time to go._

The young woman steps up to the small stair that leads into the cabin of the lightning rail. It was a step she had taken many times before, but this time the journey was different. This time the trip would not end in Sigilstar or even Aruldusk, but would continue far from her homeland, deep into the Lhazaar Principalities to the city of Tantamar, bound for Port Verge. It will be the farthest I’ve been from home, she mused as she entered the well-appointed cabin. 

Anyone who looked at her eyes could see she was nervous if they could peer beneath the hood she wore. The traveler’s cloak and gleaming symbol of the Silver Flame she wore about her neck, the only item visible aside from the thick woolen mantle, made it clear that she was seeking privacy, and the reserved and restrained people of Thrane were happy to respect her wishes. She carried a birdcage, carefully covered with silk to shut out the world, from which emitted soft clacking noises then and again. Hushing the inhabitant gently, she sat down in the thick cushions, her head low.

_What am I doing?_ She clenched her jaw. _For Hariel._







*Background:* Glasia Domarus was the eldest daughter of Bishop Domarus, a popular priest of the Silver Flame with a reputation for administration and faith that was sure to earn him an honored position in the Council. Under constant scrutiny, she grew up even more religious than the average Thrane, the tenants of the faith forever etched into her mind. She studied at the finest schools Flamekeep had to offer. Success at courses in Theology and History came naturally to the bright youth, but what truly got her mind and heart racing was Wizardry. A visiting professor from Sigilstar instilled a love of the art of wizardry and an open mind in her being, and she took to the study of spellcraft with a passion. She served her father willingly once her studies were complete, helping him with practical and mystical knowledge as he slowly built up the support he would need for the transition to Cardinal. The future seemed bright and the road ahead as clear as day.

Until the morning of Sul, the third week of Dravago, one month ago. Glasia’s beloved younger sister, Hariel, awoke in a fever. She spoke in a strange language unlike anything Glasia had ever heard. Even her magic could not decipher its meaning. Her father’s young assistant, a crooked man named Suthat who was rumored to be watching over her father for the council, recognized it instantly. Demon, he called her. Unclean, he said. Tainted, he hissed. Calling on a exorcist to clean her of the possession proved unsuccessful. Her father, fearing the stain on his reputation, ordered her locked away in a small monastery leagues from the city, where sisters of the Church kept her locked under constant guard, refusing all visitation. 

Certain that Suthat and some high-ranking member of the Council was behind the events, carefully constructed to test her father’s dedication to the reputation of the Cardinals, Glasia began to seek out her own cure. Her father was furious, disowning her and refusing to speak with his eldest again. After weeks of searching, exhausting all the favors she had accumulated over the years, Glasia found one man who could return her sister to normality. Decanar Versius is an unconventional man with unconventional desires. He demanded a magical tome in return for his services, unique and unseen except in the most complete collection in Flamekeep, known as Flavin’s Compendium. The owner has placed an enormous price on the book of over 50,000 gold, a sum more than ten times what Glasia could possibly earn in years of work as a simple scribe or translator. Even serving as a pet wizard to a rich employer wouldn’t raise the funds.

Glasia doesn’t know how the enigmatic Elinvath Sargessean became aware of her name or her desire for gold, but she sees the trip to Lhazaar as the only way to save her sister from a fate worse than death. Desperate for both the gold and a feeling of accomplishing something to help her dear Hariel, she leaves the comfort of her bright apartment in Flamekeep and joins five other heroes from all around Khorvaire with only one thing in common; a letter.

*Personality:* Glasia is young and new to the world outside Thrane. She can seem confused and bewildered by the behavior of those around her at times, but she learns quickly. She is unfailingly polite and reserved, soft-spoken and dedicated. Her faith is still strong despite the way the Church and her father have let her down, and she tries her best to live by the tenants of the Silver Flame even though she left direct service as a cleric years ago. She knows in her heart that one day she will have to choose between doing what the Church sees as proper and what she needs to do to save her sister. The decision won’t be hard to make; Hariel comes first.

Stats:
[sblock]
Name: Glasia Domarus
Class: Wizard 4
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 4d4, 13 HP
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30ft
Armor Class: 10
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Grapple: +2
Attacks: Dagger +2 (1d4-1, 19-20 x2, 10 range)
Full Attack: Dagger +2 (1d4-1, 19-20 x2, 10 range)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Human Traits
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +6
Abilities: Strength 10, Dexterity 11, Constitution 10, Intelligence 18, Wisdom 14, Charisma 14
Skills: 49 skill points (28+7+7+7)
Concentration +7 (7 ranks)
Decipher Script +11 (7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Arcana) +11 (7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Geography) +11 (7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (History) +11 (7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Religion) +11 (7 ranks, +4 Int)
Spellcraft +13 (7 ranks, +4 Int, +2 from Arcana)
Spot +2 (+2 Wis, +2 Awareness within arm’s reach of familiar, additional +3 in sunlight)

Feats and Class Abilities: Heroic Surge (starting feat,spend 2 AP to gain an extra Move or Standard action), Heroic Spirit (human bonus feat, +3 AP/Lvl), Scribe Scroll (Wizard bonus feat), Spell Penetration (3rd level feat, +2 bonus on caster level checks (1d20 + caster level) made to overcome a creature’s spell resistance)
Action Points: 10
Languages: Common
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Silver Flame
Gender: Female
Age: 20
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 130 lbs

*Spells* 
Wizard Spells Known: 
*0 level*
Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws. 
Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage. 
Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or small object. 
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft. 
Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks. 
Daze: Humanoid creature of 4 HD or less loses next action. 
Dancing Lights: Creates torches or other lights. 
Flare: Dazzles one creature (-1 on attack rolls). 
Light: Object shines like a torch. 
Ray of Frost: Ray deals 1d3 cold damage. 
Ghost Sound: Figment sounds. 
Disrupt Undead: Deals 1d6 damage to one undead. 
Touch of Fatigue: Touch attack fatigues target. 
Mage Hand: 5-pound telekinesis. 
Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object. 
Message: Whispered conversation at distance. 
Open/Close: Opens or closes small or light things. 
Arcane Mark: Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible). 
Prestidigitation: Performs minor tricks.

*1st level*
Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Mage Armor: Gives subject +4 armor bonus.
Obscuring Mist: Fog surrounds you.
Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
Identify M: Determines properties of magic item.
Sleep: Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber.
Feather Fall: Objects or creatures fall slowly.
Orb of Fire, Lesser: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 points of fire damage, additional 1d8 per 2 levels above 1st (purchased for 150gp)

*2nd level*
Protection from Arrows: Subject immune to most ranged attacks. 
Resist Energy: Ignores first 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.
Knock: Opens locked or magically sealed door.
Invisibility: Subject is invisible for 1 min./level or until it attacks.
Scorching Ray: Ranged touch attack deals 4d6 fire damage, +1 ray/four levels (purchased for 300gp) 
Shatter: Sonic vibration damages objects or crystalline creatures. (purchased for 300gp)
Mirror Image: Creates decoy duplicates of you (1d4 +1 per three levels, max 8) (purchased for 300gp)
Continual Flame: Makes a permanent, heatless torch. (purchased for 300gp)

Spell Slots: Wizard 4 0 level, 4 1st level, 3 2nd level
Spells Memorized: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Shield, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Sleep, Shatter, Invisibility, Scorching Ray

Inventory: 694 gp, 9 sp, 4cp

Goggles of Minute Seeing (+5 bonus to Search checks to find secret doors, traps, and similar concealed objects, 1250gp)
Silvered Dagger (22gp)
Clothing (fine wizard’s robe inscribed with the symbol of the Silver Flame x 2, 40gp)
Candle x 5 (5cp)
Scroll case x 10 (10gp)
Chalk (1cp)
Flint and steel (1gp)
Vial of ink (8gp)
Paper x 20 (8gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Belt w/ 5 pouches (5gp)
Sunrod x 5 (10gp)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 5 (250gp)

Scrolls:
Alarm x 5 (125gp)
Detect Secret Doors x 5 (125gp)
Expeditious Retreat x 5 (125gp)
Mount x 5 (125gp)
Floating Disc x 5 (125gp)
Arcane Lock x 1 (175gp)
Disguise Self x 1 (150gp)
Locate Object x 1 (150gp)
Silence x 1 (200gp)
See Invisibility x 1 (150gp)
Spider Climb x 1 (150gp)
Whispering Wind x 1 (150gp)

*Familiar*
Name: Cloudchaser
Size/Type: Tiny Animal 
Hit Dice: 4 (6 hp) 
Initiative: +3 
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 60 ft. (average) 
Armor Class: 19 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +4 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 16 
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/-8 
Attack: Talons +7 melee (1d4-2) 
Full Attack: Talons +7 melee (1d4-2) 
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Alertness (given to master when within arm’s reach), improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +6 
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 6 
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +16 
Feats: Alertness, Weapon Finesse, Master gains +3 to Spot checks in bright sun
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 6, 2006)

Time isn't an issue, Bob. Your sheet is nearly ready and I'll get the game running shortly. The only thing that needs adjustment is your languages--your intelligence allows you to take three more. It's not a matter that'll hold up the game, though. Make the change and go ahead and post Glasia in the RG thread. 

With that, we're all ready to go. The Playing the Game thread and a first in-game post are up.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

Are we going on a trip?  Or are we meeting someone?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> The only thing that needs adjustment is your languages--your intelligence allows you to take three more.



I'd recommend Celestial for a follower of the Silver Flame. Draconic is usually a no brainer for Wizards, and Giant and Elven makes some sense for wizards of a historical bent. Beware Infernal and Abyssal; who knows what the Cardinals would think of that. 



			
				Ringmereth said:
			
		

> With that, we're all ready to go. The Playing the Game thread and a first in-game post are up.



Skippy!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Are we going on a trip?  Or are we meeting someone?



Both. We are to go on the ferry (I assume) and meet our letter sender at the ferry first.


> Should you decide to accept my offer, you need only arrive at the Tantamar ferry to Port Verge on the morning of Sol, the 21st of Nymm, properly prepared and equipped, to meet myself and your partners.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 6, 2006)

Edit: stonegod beat me to it, but yes, you're to meet Elinvath there.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

Got it.  Carver will learn who's ear he has soon enough


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2006)

Fair warning, Morika's got a low Charimsa and a whole personal and cultural background of brutishness to unload.  I'm not personally trying to annoy any player or DM, but my character may be irking the devil out of your characters.  Lemme know if I get out of line.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks! I grabbed some of the languages you suggested, SG, to speed things along.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Fair warning, Morika's got a low Charimsa and a whole personal and cultural background of brutishness to unload.  I'm not personally trying to annoy any player or DM, but my character may be irking the devil out of your characters.  Lemme know if I get out of line.



Carver's more likely to point at you and aks others "why didn't you do that?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

On your sheet, where do you want the following things?
DR
Familiars
Touch and Flatfooted AC
Craft Pool
Age, Height, etc


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2006)

I think we need to get Taviss and Dragen together; they'd cheer each other up quickly.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 6, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Fair warning, Morika's got a low Charimsa and a whole personal and cultural background of brutishness to unload.  I'm not personally trying to annoy any player or DM, but my character may be irking the devil out of your characters.  Lemme know if I get out of line.




I'll keep an eye on the shifter, but I don't anticipate you or her becoming a problem. So long as she's not inciting inter-party violence or refusing to cooperate with the group, we should be okay. 

As for your questions, Bront:

-DR goes under special qualities.
-Your familiar's stat block can be placed under the rest of Carver's stats.
-Touch and flat-footed AC go in the same entry as the standard AC:

*Armor Class*: 20 (10 +8 armor +2 shield), 10 touch, 20 flat-footed

-I haven't thought about this in the past. However, the Artificer's craft pool is a special ability, so listing it under special qualities sounds right to me.
-Age, Height, and weight are listed on the end of your stat block, after Languages, Alignment, Diety, and Gender.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

Found the age part, I'll fix the rest.

XP, Money, and Encumberance are missing from the sheet as well.

And I'll express my extreme disdane for this sheet (I left my other sheet in an sblock, since to me it's actualy usable, this isn't in my opinion).  However, I will be good and not mention it again.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

BTW, I don't intend to anoy.  Carver has the curiosity and self control of a gnome, and only about a years worth of fairly isolated experience to draw on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh, this is going to be a fun group, I can tell...


----------



## James Heard (Jul 6, 2006)

For some reason it reminds me of the new King Kong.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> For some reason it reminds me of the new King Kong.



Oh, can I be the evll Jack Black! Except shorter. And eviler. And more of a kobold.

Okay, so not much like J.B. at all.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sure you can chase people around the island after we meet the cannibals.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2006)

As long as I'm in the back... waaay in the back.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

Carver's your guide?

We're doomed 

"And over here is a realy cool carving of a bird on the shutters of the bakery, and this here is where I first tripped and fell, and this is where some guy chased me away from peeking into his shutters, and this is where I first tried a mug of ale, and this is..."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2006)

Psst. Carver. Morika already has the bag.. Guess you two could fight over it.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Found the age part, I'll fix the rest.
> 
> XP, Money, and Encumberance are missing from the sheet as well.
> 
> And I'll express my extreme disdane for this sheet (I left my other sheet in an sblock, since to me it's actualy usable, this isn't in my opinion).  However, I will be good and not mention it again.




I'm not really sure if your complaint is valid or not--it's the only format I've ever used for online RPing, and anything too different seems like a bizarre, oversized mess to me compared to this compact sheet. Also, it's more or less the same format that monster entries are printed in, which lends a little continuity to the stats I have to look up. But enough said on the matter.

Also, money and encumberance go along with the inventory (sorry I didn't make that clear on my example) and XP... is generally kept track of by the DM in the games I play. Hm. Given that we have crafters here, I'll say that it should go by your classes and levels.

In other news, the idea of throwing cannibals into this game is tempting, especially if the new _Pirates_ film is as fun as I've heard it is. It's really a wonderful coincidence that we've gotten this game off the ground just days before the movie comes out.


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

I've used a few different formats, but LEW uses the one I've used, which resembles many offline character sheets I've used.

Also, I dislike the monster formats (and the newer one even more) for the most part.

With spaces, it's easy to tell what's what, make notes, ect.  Without spaces, things blur togeather a bit and become harder (at least for me) to read.  I need to look up abilities if I don't remember them since they're no place for notes, and I don't have any good place to mention several situaltional modifiers to skills, etc.

Kolbyr (in my sig) is the other format I've used somewhat regularly, which is format heavy, but still works fairly well and allows for a lot of detail as well, particularly when space is not an insue online.

However, the sheets are for your use as well, so whatever works for you.  As long as you don't mind me keeping my sheet in an sblock with my own format.   It's just my personal preference, no real big deal


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2006)

For pbp games I tend to like sheets that allow one to show their work (skill points, ranks, modifiers, synergy, stat points, types of ac, modifiers for saves/ac/attacks), because you're working with a half-dozen or so people from around the world, and you don't know how good their math is.  So, I think that's just the reasoning there.

But I recognized the WotC format when I saw it, and if you find that easier, more power to you.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought "the bag" was someone's stuff. Not our pay....


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2006)

Its both:


> I have packed your tickets and provisions for the trip...I have included an initial payment of 50 coins of platinum for each of you.


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

Ring - 

XP was the issue for crafting the Haversack, not money, so I figure it's been something he's been looking to build, and likely has some of those materials already.  If not, if he has time, he'll aquire what he can in town before they leave.

If not, he'll just hang on to the cash.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 7, 2006)

Fair warning- there is no way I'll be able to keep up with the Flurry of Posts (tm) you guys are setting. One a day isn't a problem, but the kind of rapid-fire conversation stuff will leave me a few posts behind everyone. 

I don't have a problem with it! Just letting you know my posts might have a degree of backtracking.


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

Flurry of Posts: -2 to spellcheck per post to increase post count? 

No problem Bobotron   I try to temper my posting a bit to try not to leave people behind (like halting to wait for a reply, etc)


----------



## stonegod (Jul 8, 2006)

Have we actually been allowed on the boat yet? AFAIK, we are still waiting for our tickets to be processed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 8, 2006)

When Morika wants on a boat, she just gets on!  

Just kidding.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 9, 2006)

Much to my dissapointment, the computer problems that plagued me recently were indeed hardware related, which I found out when my C drive decided to break down entirely. I have another drive on hand, but I've been unable to use the startup CD (my computer came with that instead of the actual WinXP media) to get it running again, so once again I'm stuck sneaking time on someone else's computer and trying to find a (legal) way to avoid paying $179 for a copy of XP Home.

Dark and I will keep in touch and do our best to keep up the pace.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 9, 2006)

That sucks, Ringmereth. I hope you get your computer up and running again soon.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 12, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Dark and I will keep in touch and do our best to keep up the pace.



I also hope things resolve themselves appropriately. In the mean time, Vhir has plenty of time to make his rounds. He's got business to do.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, best of luck with resolving that, Ring.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I'm enjoying this adventure very much


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2006)

The byplay is really great... it helps that Morika has both a straight man and an innocent to play off of.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 22, 2006)

My primary computer is once again up and running just about as good as new. I still have a few kinks to work out and updates to track down, but it's a big improvement. With any luck, you'll see more posts from me.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 22, 2006)

Good to hear that things are working again.


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Jul 22, 2006)

*A Quick Note*

While it's not terrible problem, I'd like to point out that it's rather difficult to compose a smooth narrative out of a conversation when you guys give us what your character says for the entire conversation, instead of just how they start out, what they say next, etc.  So, if you could try to avoid it, me and Ringmereth would be thankful.

Merci!

PS- *grins* I've got to say, I'm enjoying this a lot too.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

I do, carver doesn't


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 22, 2006)

Dark_Jackalope said:
			
		

> While it's not terrible problem, I'd like to point out that it's rather difficult to compose a smooth narrative out of a conversation when you guys give us what your character says for the entire conversation, instead of just how they start out, what they say next, etc.  So, if you could try to avoid it, me and Ringmereth would be thankful.
> 
> Merci!
> 
> PS- *grins* I've got to say, I'm enjoying this a lot too.




Awww....but if we overwhelm you, you may let something slip.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm really not sure what the complaint is enough to address it about the conversations in posts? I mean, everything looks like a smooth narrative (for a PbP game) to me already? 

On the other hand, I might be so sullied by on of my other characters on ENWorld right now that I willingly accept that almost anyone could easily post a six page narrative monologue without waiting for anyone to make any comments or accepting input from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm really not sure what the complaint is enough to address it about the conversations in posts? I mean, everything looks like a smooth narrative (for a PbP game) to me already?
> 
> On the other hand, I might be so sullied by on of my other characters on ENWorld right now that I willingly accept that almost anyone could easily post a six page narrative monologue without waiting for anyone to make any comments or accepting input from the peanut gallery.



AKA Nelson strikes back?


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 23, 2006)

Dark_Jackalope said:
			
		

> While it's not terrible problem, I'd like to point out that it's rather difficult to compose a smooth narrative out of a conversation when you guys give us what your character says for the entire conversation, instead of just how they start out, what they say next, etc.  So, if you could try to avoid it, me and Ringmereth would be thankful.
> 
> Merci!
> 
> PS- *grins* I've got to say, I'm enjoying this a lot too.



Well... Okay... I always thought PbP DMs prefered when the players could supply as much as possible regarding conversations and the like.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 23, 2006)

Ditto. And I don't mind if the GMs take my posts and tear them apart for the sake of conversational flow either. I think the weird asynchronous posting that's happening here with people all over the boat having separate conversations sometimes is a little confusing sometimes, but not hugely so. 

It might help, I suppose, if everyone started prefacing their posts with a header showing where they're at? Maybe it might help if people included who (they think at least) are present in the area when they're posting? Some other/better ideas? Maybe I'm still not getting what the problem is?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 23, 2006)

I know Vhir contributed to confusion, trying to get everyone alone at least once. But, he had a point in doing so, and shouldn't happen further now that he got what he needed.


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Jul 24, 2006)

*Farewell for Nine Days*

I'm leaving to spend a little over a week in Washington state/Vancouver, and shant have access to a computer while I'm there. So... it looks like a temporary good-bye. No worries, though; nice thing about having two DMs is that the game shall still go on, under the perfectly apt hand of Ringmereth.

So, good luck, good gaming, and enjoy.  I'll catch up and talk to you all in nine days!   

-_Dark Jackalope_


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2006)

Have a nice trip!

Great post, James.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 26, 2006)

This latest round of character interaction is some great stuff. I'm rather amused by the fact that while Dragen and Vhir do have opposing alignments, their characterizations would lead one to believe that Vhir is the NG character and Dragen is evil.

Also, my apologies for the lack of a post yesterday--'real' work got in the way. I'll try to write a few extras sometime this week to make up for it.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm wondering if Dragen's alignment isn't a little off from the one written down on paper myself these days, after having actually ran him for a while. At the very least I'm thinking that at one time Dragen was a whole lot more E than G now that he's seen actual usage.
You know, that maybe I was just thinking of Dragen's good intentions...or maybe he's just too cynical and tired to engage in a proper evil these days.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 27, 2006)

Indeed, a very insightful and fascinating post, I enjoyed it very much James!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmm... to pick the warded door, or not to try and pick the door.  That is the question.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> This latest round of character interaction is some great stuff. I'm rather amused by the fact that while Dragen and Vhir do have opposing alignments, their characterizations would lead one to believe that Vhir is the NG character and Dragen is evil.



Is breaking and entering evil? 

Vhir does things that improve his standing. So far, no one has tried to get in his way. He's NE, alright, just hasn't had a reason to prove it.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 27, 2006)

stonegod: breaking and entering is chaotic in my book. It's not directly harmful to anyone but whoever has to repair the door, and is an unlawful means to an end, whether evil or good, not an evil end itself.

If you break and enter and leave behind curative potions to heal one of the dwarves' hypothetical dying sister, it's a good end. If you break and enter to bludgeon the dwarves into forcible unconciousness, bind them, and shove them through a porthole to be eaten by sharks, and steal their stuff on the way out... it's not.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if Dragen's alignment isn't a little off from the one written down on paper myself these days, after having actually ran him for a while. At the very least I'm thinking that at one time Dragen was a whole lot more E than G now that he's seen actual usage.
> You know, that maybe I was just thinking of Dragen's good intentions...or maybe he's just too cynical and tired to engage in a proper evil these days.




Dragen's no saint, but his past doesn't (necessarily) equate to being evil. If, as your biography suggested, he's horrified and scarred by (if not quite repentant for) his actions during the Last War, then in my opinion he's neutral. Not a good guy, but no longer a vile killer either. On the other hand, if he's so resigned to how far he's sunken that he would murder more innocents on the basis that it's 'just one more' or something, then I would deem him evil. From what you've written, the former seems more accurate.

And after all, there's always room for growth and change--the game has just started. 

You haven't even killed anyone yet.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 27, 2006)

That's a good point. Maybe I could go find the cabin boy and see if I can't kill him in a horrifying enough way to turn him into an eternal warrior...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 27, 2006)

As long as you do it for a good cause.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 27, 2006)

A good cause... of _doom!_


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm crazy busy at work right now and have a long eventful weekend ahead. Damn housewarming party! Who's idea was it to invite 50 people?

I'll be back in full stride on Monday. I hope to have time to update tomorrow evening.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey everybody. As pointed out here, I'll be having some spotting access for parts of two weeks. Will try to check 1/d, but no guarantees for the first trip.

Vhir is currently trying to think of some sort of bargaining he can make with the Dwarves to strengthen the parties position. Until such time he can meet with the dwarves, he will keep his normal profile. He will try to catch them at or after breakfast, making sure he is wearing his glamerweave first (to make a good impression).


----------



## James Heard (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm going to be gone sometime Tuesday for at least a few days. I'll try to find the local public libraries maybe, but my grandmother wouldn't know the internet if it roared out of her closet and bit her. I'd lug the computer anyways, but Sprint DSL doesn't include dialup access as far as I know and out in BFE it'd likely be long distance anyways.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 1, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Parlinor, please, no. Not now," Glasia pleads. "I don't want you to die and for the mean man to laugh over your dead body. I'll just avoid him for a while."



FIFY


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 1, 2006)

Hehe! Nice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 1, 2006)

Ouch... that's got to hurt the ol' ego.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 1, 2006)

On another note, it's flooding here, so I probably won't actually get to leave for my roadtrip until some time tomorrow.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm going to be out of town and without computer access until this Sunday. Dark is back, albiet for just a day or two, and can update---but given the number of players currently absent, I wouldn't be surprised if the game stayed idle until the beginning of next week.

Appologies to all of you: I know the game's pace has been slowing down, and these trips aren't helping. We'll both do our best to jump-start this RPG as soon as possible. In the meantime, thanks for your patience.


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2006)

Next week, my access will pretty sparce, and may be even before then.  Carver's mostly been a (Not so)-Silent observer, so no big deal.  If you need to autopilot him so I don't hold things up, but I don't see it as being a big problem.


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Aug 4, 2006)

*nods to what Ringmereth said* Indeed, I'm once again going back out of town tomorrow morning, but Ringmereth'll be back and writing in a few days. Until then, those of you who are still about at the moment, I recommend figuring out exactly what you want to say to those dwarves, since you can do that without us, and you're going to have to know pretty soon. *wink*

Any'ow, I'm going to put up one last post before leaving town. In our (unfortunate) dual abscences, I hope you all have a good weekend and are having a lovely summer. A bientôt!

-Dark Jackalope


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, I just got myself a nasty virus to take care of, so perhaps I won't be around the next couple of days. Damn W32.Myzor.FK@yf virus! I'll be back as soon as possible!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2006)

As stated earlier, it is now the second half of my trip where I will be able to post 1/d until Weds. See ya!

(Vhir will continue his negotiations with the dwarves as stated)


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 6, 2006)

Okay, I think I got the damn virus, so I'm back again!


----------



## James Heard (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm back from my trip, and should be able to post regularly again once I get my head back on straight.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 7, 2006)

Good work at getting the tech issues streightened out, Max. James, nice to have you back, too. It's nice to see the game slowly working its way out of its slump... at least, I'm hoping that's the case.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm back from my trip, and should be able to post regularly again once I get my head back on straight.



Hope everything survived the flooding.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2006)

Everyone: Thanks for the patience in dealing with the dwarves. We should be back in grumble in the galley soon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, I'm still here, I just haven't had much to say because the DMs didn't want the timeline to get out whack.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 9, 2006)

Ditto. Dragen has very little to do right now so he's basically staying out the way. He's got little to add to any conversations, and I think it would still be a little inappropriate to start shooting anyone yet.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> [A]nd I think it would still be a little inappropriate to start shooting anyone yet.



As long as we know which side to shoot!


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 9, 2006)

And perhaps you'll get to the shooting soon enough, depending on how diplomatic efforts play out. Or perhaps shots will be fired regardless?

You'll find out. My question for everyone, though, is what you think of this sort of extended downtime. Since we have an artificer on board, downtime is going to be a fact of life; however, given how long this relatively short has taken in real-time, I'm wondering if it wouldn't be better to red-line the group from one locale to another, a la Indiana Jones, and just let each of you summarize what your character spends his time on during the journey. 

So: do we want to take a few real-world weeks every now and then to let the party relate to each other without constant pressure to get stuff done, stay alive, etc, or just skim over travels to get to the juicy bits?


----------



## James Heard (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm fine either way, especially when it appears as if some of the party is actively doing stuff.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd like to move it forward a bit.  After this negotiation, Doral won't be doing much but staying low-key in his room and acting as Vhir's servant when he must until they are off the boat.  Hopefully he can avoid any more suspicion by not showing himself much...dang intelligent dwarves and their keen observations.  Hopefully he can stay out of their notice and avoid too many questions.

After this, I wouldn't mind getting back to character development.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 9, 2006)

Let's move forward on this one, because I think we got the things done that needed to be done.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm back full time now! Just in time for everyone to leave for GenCon!


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Aug 10, 2006)

And now I must leave you all for the last part of my crazy marathon of traveling.  This week's venture: Madison and Chicago.  Thankfully, though, we have Ringmereth here to keep things running smoothly.

A good week to all!

-Dark Jackalope

PS- Thank ye for the input. And sine of course your opinion matters, we've gotten off that boat and into town. *smiles*


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm sorry.  Between getting married, and preparing for Gen Con, I seem to have missed that Carver was required for something, and strangely, and still confused as to what exactly is going on.  I'll work at catching up and trying to figure out what is happening.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 15, 2006)

We made it to Port Verge and now Carver is headed to a tavern with the majority of the group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 15, 2006)

Morika was going to the Argotch inn actually, along with whoever else was going there.  She's afraid she'd break something (or someone) in the Sail and Scepter.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 15, 2006)

Oops... I didn't see the "later", just saw the comment about drinking at another bar.  Sorry and fixed.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 15, 2006)

Maybe someone would care to do a little rundown of who is where now? Because honestly? I can't tell anymore.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Maybe someone would care to do a little rundown of who is where now? Because honestly? I can't tell anymore.



My understanding:
- Sail and Scepter: Vhir, Gasia, Carver, and Dragen (gots to protect the hated girl from the hated kobold  )
- Argotch: Doral, Partash, Morika (after going to the Shark Tavern)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 15, 2006)

Morika is at the Argotch now, but will be drinking at the other bar later.


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Maybe someone would care to do a little rundown of who is where now? Because honestly? I can't tell anymore.



This has been my problem with following just about anything.  Private conversations happen and I can't tell if I'm anywhere near or not, to the point of realy, I've never been sure of where I or anyone else was since the first breakfast conversation.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 16, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> gots to protect the hated girl from the hated kobold



Dragen doesn't hate Glasia, else he wouldn't have talked to her so thoroughly. Dragen actually is rather fond of Glasia, as near as I can tell, except for her "young people are stupid" delusions about gods and religion. Which is pretty understandable, given that Dragen is from Karrnath where the The Blood of Vol is common. Dragen isn't religious, but he still reflects a lot of the attitudes and beliefs of his childhood - namely the Blood of Vol's dismissal of the gods thanks to dying in Eberron sucking so badly. So, anyways, even though Dragen has broken with the church he's still a product of his upbringing. Some of the core tenants of The Blood of Vol revolve around how _all_ the gods are in cahoots about promoting human suffering and death. To Dragen, given his experiences, _that _at least sounds like just good plain sense.

Dragen doesn't "hate" the kobold, he's just treating it just like you should expect someone to treat a talking monster of the lowest possible class with an enormous ego. Vhir is Pepe Le Pew or something. Not only is it a talking rat, it's a talking rat that thinks it's better than everyone else that everyone else is listening to and seems to be forgetting that 99% of the other talking rats usually spend their time shouting curses at young adventurer types  It's not even like Vhir is part of some commonly "civilized" race like goblinoids and such. Add into the fact that the name Vhir looks something similar to the naming conventions of the kobolds that revere the Dragon Below, and Dragen's unspoken connections with some power groups perhaps opposed to kobolds in general (I've been thinking that his Darguunish armor might have been a gift, or at least taken from a comrade), and even if Dragen isn't cognizant of why it's likely enough to make him deeply suspicious.

As for the rest of the group, they really haven't made much of an impression at all except for the shifter girl - and Dragen immediately placed her into the category of "able to take care of herself" and stopped worrying. Glasia, with her strange notions about dieties, is just naive enough that she's provoked Dragen to be protective - especially when she might find herself corrupted by some monster from the bowels of Khyber. Dragen, on the other hand, has already been imminently corrupted in his opinion - and he's perfectly willing to do the things he wouldn't want anyone else to do anymore to protect them.

And that, is the end of Dragen psychology 101 for today.


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2006)

Glasia and Partash were nice to Carver, so he is rather fond of them, particularly since Partash seems to be willing to provide answers to Carver's "Deep" questions. (What is that man drinking?).  Morika he thinks he's come to an understanding with, but he's still not sure why he gets on her nerves.

The Kobold seems too alloof and unaproachable to Carver, so he hasn't.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2006)

Doral is taking a moment to know his companions, since his main concern is keeping this slightly disfunctional family together.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 16, 2006)

*New Posting Policy!*

To aliviate this confusion, all posts made from now onwards will be titled (in the case of split posts like yesterday's, each section will be titled) with the place events occur, as well as who's present, and the time of day. For example,

*Sail and Scepter Inn, Port Verge (early evening) - Carver, Dragen, Glasia, Vhir*

To further clear up the narrative, we'd like you to title each post with the location of your character, as stonegod has been doing. These steps should help all of us keep better track of the action.


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2006)

Seems good


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Aug 18, 2006)

Right, back again, and finally for a good long time. And I must say, I like this new announcing the locale, time and company system.  Not only does it make everything much less confusing, but also helps keep people roughly together chronologically.

On another note, congratulations, Bront. *smiles*

Finally, I find this explaining-of-one's character's psyche an interesting developement.  And also pretty helpful, especially for those characters who have a rather big difference between thier façade and their true regards towards people.  Still, be sure not to let explaining OOC replace actually conveying these things in-game.

-Dark Jackalope


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks 

And the OOC sometimes explains things that aren't easy to convay IC, for whatever reason.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 21, 2006)

Personally, I find it freaking hilarious that Morika is doing diplomacy work.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2006)

She's doing wonderful.  I'd hate to jinx it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 22, 2006)

Hee hee!  Well, Morika is a bit older than most adventurers, just below middle age, and I figured she would have plenty of war stories, having been guarding the Reaches for probably over two decades.  She knows she's no darn good at lying, so she's trying to stick as close to the truth as she can.  And gnomes are too clever for their own good...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2006)

She might want to consider joining them and getting information about where the Prince stores his political prisoners, but that's up to you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 22, 2006)

I think the gnome might kill her in her sleep if she did.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2006)

Right... but look on the bright side.  We'd still be alive.


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Aug 25, 2006)

Greetings, all.

So once again, Ringmereth's computer has been dodgey, but this time it was only the internet, not his hard drive.  Long-story-short, he'll be back tomorrow or so, but this unfortunately screwed up our shared-workload thing, and Vhir has no post about what he hears in the dining room. So, I'll put up the one that involves Morika/Doral/Partash/Carver, and the Vhir/Glasia will come soon, and hopefully not skew the timeline.  But we'll all be fine.

-Dark Jackalope


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 28, 2006)

Due to classes starting up for the fall, I'm sorry to announce that our posting will be slowing down a little. It won't be too drastic, but as you've seen lately, we can't produce a post every night. We'll aim for five updates weekly. 

-The DMs


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 28, 2006)

Perfectly acceptable. While I feel Glasia doesn't have much to add right now, I'm keeping a close eye on things in case she feels a need to speak up or if something arises I want to post her feelings on.


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2006)

Nothing wrong with nearly every day posting.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 31, 2006)

James, if you read this, let us know what's become of you, and furthermore, where Dragen is.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 31, 2006)

Nothing's become of me, and Dragen is presumably in his room. Everyone else was having a night on the town, and Dragen really can't contribute. Plus, right now he'd be likely to stab anyone from the ship on general principle, and I don't really feel like splitting up the party any further so I figured eventually the night would be over, and someone would want/need a meatshield enough that they'd suck it up and talk to the fighter. I haven't gone anywhere, though. 

I _will_ be gone most of the holiday weekend here, because I'm going to a college football game out of state and then going to go check in on my grandmother.


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey, sorry I haven't posted the last few days, but I just got started at the university studying law, but I'll do what I can to keep up. I hope it's okay?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 7, 2006)

Dark_Jackalope said:
			
		

> Jisia looked away from Doral, and replied in a more ordinary, much less honey-sweet voice: “Don’t go spreadin’ rumors, beggar.  The spies are being taken care of tonight, I’ll tell.”



Aaare they now? They haven't seen nothing yet. Wait 'til Vhir opens up a can of insanity causing wopah!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2006)

Just to let you guys know, I haven't been postly mostly because Morika is drunk and unconscious.  I'm still around.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 14, 2006)

And I really don't know what if Dragen can simply walk over to the other bar or what right now. Or even what time of the night it is when Dragen leaves, since it seems probable that the two groups are on some weirdly different timescale entirely now.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Just to let you guys know, I haven't been postly mostly because Morika is drunk and unconscious.  I'm still around.



That's no excuse! She should be drunkwalking! Its dreamwalking, only better.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 14, 2006)

The last time I did that I ended up waking up in my backyard naked, which probably wasn't better by anyone's reckoning (unless they were choking to death and need a harsh emetic).


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> OOC: Also, Glasia and Vhir each take 2 damage from their bloody diversion.



Is that damage is after Vhir's DR but before any potential healing?

I'm waiting on feedback from Bobitron on whether Glasia wants to use her scroll of _disguise self_ before moving on.


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Sep 15, 2006)

Mmm, sorry, that damage is before both the DR and any healing.  So it's up to you if you'd still like to use that _cure light_.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2006)

Dark_Jackalope said:
			
		

> Mmm, sorry, that damage is before both the DR and any healing.  So it's up to you if you'd still like to use that _cure light_.



Thanks. I've edited the post to remove the use of the _cure light_. So, he's down 1 hp.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 15, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Is that damage is after Vhir's DR but before any potential healing?
> 
> I'm waiting on feedback from Bobitron on whether Glasia wants to use her scroll of _disguise self_ before moving on.




Posting now!

Edit: On the topic of waiting...

I'm starting to get terribly busy at work lately. I'll do my best to keep up, but expect me to be a couple days between posts.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't want to seem out of turn, but are we waiting for a PC to post to further this plot? Its getting thicker...


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2006)

And here I thought I was holding things up!

It's going to be tough for me to post more than once or twice a week for a while, guys. I'm terribly sorry if that delays things and I can understand if you have too drop me once things get back to the originally required posting rate.


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Sep 26, 2006)

Indeed, we've been holding out for MadMaxim.  But... looks like we'll be going with the assume-repeating-action deal.  Though it would be preffered if everyone could check back in to announce their actions for the next round, even they're the same as the last.  But for tonight, the show must go on!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 26, 2006)

Is there something the DMs want me to do in the interim?  Describe some more dreams, do a flashback, play an NPC or something?  The pace of pbp is such that it could be weeks or months of actual time before Morika wakes up in the morning with a wicked hangover.  Or I can just wait.  Just wanted to let you know I'm still around and still interested.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 27, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Is there something the DMs want me to do in the interim?  Describe some more dreams, do a flashback, play an NPC or something?  The pace of pbp is such that it could be weeks or months of actual time before Morika wakes up in the morning with a wicked hangover.  Or I can just wait.  Just wanted to let you know I'm still around and still interested.




Dark and I have been thinking about the matter lately. We know that we can't just have you sit in bed until November, but we haven't found a good active role for you/Morika either. If you'd like to describe dreams and memories for the moment, I'd love to read them, and we'll be working you back into the action as soon as possible.


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 8, 2006)

Since I tend to get things done much sooner when I plan and commit to them in advance, Dark and I will try to form a posting schedule based on when we're able to work together on updates. We'll see how this goes.

For the next week: if all combat actions have been posted, one will be up on Sunday. Following that, updates will occur on Wednesday and Saturday night.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> For the next week: if all combat actions have been posted, one will be up on Sunday. Following that, updates will occur on Wednesday and Saturday night.



Noted. I'm assuming that Glasia and Vhir are going to show up after the end of the battle?

BTW: You might want to check in elsewhere once in a while.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Dragen, the Bugbear and Carver are grappling, so firing into that would be bad. Not sure who else is around to fight with the girl biting it.




OOC: Which is why I mentioned that Dragen has multiple feats and by implication the highest BAB of anyone in the party for not hitting Carver. It's also why Dragen isn't firing two arrows a round. Plus I'm pretty sure Dragen is acting after the Bugbear, so he could always break the grapple and seal his doom by dismissing his cover voluntarily.

Normally firing into a grapple gives the bugbear 3/4 cover (+7 AC) and because he's also in melee an additional -4 to hit. Dragen negates the -4 with Precise Shot, and lessens tha 3/4 cover with Sharp-shooting down to +2 AC. Dragen normally has a +11 to hit, making the final to hit for firing into the grapple +9. That's still a better chance to hit than almost anyone else without a special maneuver or magical enhancement. But I guess I should have explained the train of numbers more thoroughly just so no one else thinks it was a bad idea because they missed a bonus or correction. 

Assuming a basic bugbear, it's now got an AC of 16 because it's denied its Dex bonus. That's anything over a 5 hitting, which doesn't seem like a bad idea to me.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah, but the kicker is that you have a 50/50 change of hitting Carver anyway if they are grappling (see the Table). Precise Shot does not change that.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 11, 2006)

After re-reading the language for Improved Precise Shot (which is where the clencher came from, despite other language to the contrary in other SRD sources and d20 stuff), I suppose I have to agree - so I should really just amend my actions to fire both arrows at the -2 penalty, since I'm really just flipping a coin as to whether or not I hit Carver or the Bugbear anyways, unless the Bugbear or Carver break the grapple before Dragen acts.

Basically Carver is performing the one action that nerfs Dragen's ability to hit the proper opponent. If Carver were holding up a bedsheet and actively attempting to prevent Dragen from having a clear shot he wouldn't as easily be able to screw around with his percentages...which is just bonkers. Oh well.


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> BTW: You might want to check in elsewhere once in a while.




Ah, yes... thanks for the reminder; I've really lost track of Warriors of the Coast. That game tends to move so fast that keeping up is an awfully daunting effort when I have this game to take care of (and it is the priority of the two). 

Also, thanks for dealing with those grappling rules--it makes my job easier. Now that Carver's posted his action, Dark and I should have a post up *edit* tomorrow.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2006)

The 50/50 hit chance was what I was reminding you about.  And yes, it does nerf your ability, though the idea was to imobilize the biggest threat, make his weapon unusable, and at the time you weren't around.

Besides, the bugbear is now flat footed.  That likely bothers him a lot more than it bothers Carver, and he still shrugs off 2 points of nonlethal if the bugbear decides to do that (Adamantine plating).


----------



## James Heard (Oct 11, 2006)

I forgot about Imp. Precise Shot, no biggie. 50/50 is still a pretty good percentage shot, and I'm not shooting admantine arrows which drops the damage down to 1d8+2 if something goes badly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2006)

Gak!  Sorry, I realized I forgot something in my last combat post.  Morika has the Gorebrute Elite feat, so the bugbear that she hit has to make an opposed Strength check against her (Morika gets an additional +2 due to her charge) or be knocked prone.  Also, though this may not make much difference, Morika had been enhancing her Dex each day during the journey due to her Beast Spirit class feature, so her Dex is currently 16.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 16, 2006)

Let us (Vhir and Glasia) know when we can hear anything (and don't forget that, though Vhir is Small, he still moves at 30', not 20').


----------



## James Heard (Oct 16, 2006)

Dragen should take his next shots at Carver, since it doesn't matter which target he aims at.


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Oct 24, 2006)

An Important Note: We will be posting the next piece of storyline as of [late] tomorrow night, even without James' latest post.  Judging from the post right above this one, Dragen keeps shooting, but I'd prefer if we could have that as a proper post in the story thread.

Merci beaucoup!

Dark Jackalope


----------



## James Heard (Oct 24, 2006)

Actually, since Dragen goes toward the end of the round I was waiting on other actions to be resolved since otherwise he'd just be pegging at Carver for a 50/50 chance. Plus, for some reason I thought there was another melee combatant involved still waiting to go.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll be on travel next week, with spotty access. Should be able to check posts in the evening.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you guys think Doral should go with obscuring mist, or a small illusion of some sort?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 29, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Do you guys think Doral should go with obscuring mist, or a small illusion of some sort?



- Mist, if it normally gets foggy this time of day
- Illusion might work
- Vhir is considering summon swarm to distract and cause chaos. Not that he'd say that.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 29, 2006)

It is morning, so why not have fog?  I'll have him try it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2006)

Though sudden opaque fog appearing out of nowhere?  Assuming we could get away with that, sure thing.  If not, then I say illusion us to look less threatening.  Or distract them with a brass band or brass dragon or something.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm back from my trip and will be able to post at regular speed now.


----------



## Ringmereth (Nov 16, 2006)

I know we're moving slow, but expect a post by friday night at the latest.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll get my IC post up this eve (got to finish some work things before the break).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2006)

I think it's the holidays, it tends to slow everyone up...  Us Americans got Thanksgiving, and with that comes the attendant travel, time with families, eating, watching football, and shoping the day after, then the weekend spent recovering...  I got houseguests myself, so that's why I've been AWOL.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't have time to fully Vhirify my questions right now, but if the party has any suggestions, please let me know.

I think things we like to know are:
- How much does the Prince know about us (who we are/what are plans are)?
- Where is the Baron being held?
- What are the defenses (living and otherwise) guarding the Baron?
- What is the force currently being sent after us/watching for us?


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2006)

Carver's suggestions:

-Does all that fur itch?
-Why do they call them bugbears when they don't realy look like either?
-Is he familiar with any advanced adamantine forging techniques?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 26, 2006)

Doral's suggestions:

What were the baron's instructions on trying to locate us?  
What checkpoints can we expect the guards at?

These should be asked after the more important questions Vhir has...


----------



## James Heard (Nov 26, 2006)

Dragen's suggestions:

Let's get this over with. Everyone knows bugbears are morons and it takes at least 45 minutes to cut up a human-sized corpse enough that you can fit it into two backpacks.

Where are we going for breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll be out w/ spotty net access until the 28th. Might be able to check once a day, but probably no more.


----------



## Ringmereth (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for informing us. Is anyone else going to be gone for more than a day or two over the holidays?


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2006)

Not gone, but on my days off I'll likely not have time to access for a day or two for the most part.  I'd be suprised if most weren't in a similar situation.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm gone from...Sunday and spotty till at least Wednesday and maybe until next Friday depending.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey folks. After reviewing the work load I'm going to have for the next few months and the list of games I'm involved in, I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull out of a few. I'm sorry for any problems this might cause. Feel free to have another player take over Glasia, NPC her, kill her in a violent and disgusting manner, whatever catches your fancy.

Thanks for the opportunity to play! I'm sure things will continue along greatly. This game has some very talented writing.

-Bob


----------



## stonegod (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Now whose innocence will Vhir crush and/or corrupt?


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 2, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. Now whose innocence will Vhir crush and/or corrupt?




I'm sure you'll find someone.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear it, Bobitron.  Good luck.


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Jan 3, 2007)

Aye, it really is too bad you have to go.  Glasia was a lovely character. (Amongst a wonderful bunch, *smile*)  Anyhow, I hope those busy months ahead treat you well.

 -Adieu, Dark Jackalope


----------



## MadMaxim (Jan 11, 2007)

What a shame. Partash was surely hoping to be her protector to the best of his abilities. Good luck with your work, Bobitron. It was a pleasure.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, folks. I'll see you around.


----------



## Bront (Jan 12, 2007)

Good luck Bob


----------



## Bront (Jan 18, 2007)

Guys, I think I need to drop out as well.

Things are getting much busier at work and at home, and I need to cut down my PbP by a bit (I may have to withdraw completely potentialy).  I'm droping 4-6 games that I'm running or playing, and this is one I think can go on without me with little disruption.

I can stick around till it's convenient to write Carver out if you want.  I don't want to disrupt things.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 18, 2007)

So, Duce, MadMaxim, James and I are the ones left (Isida's been MIA a while)? Thinning the heard, indeed.

Sorry to have things crunch on your, Bront. I know how you liked Carver.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 18, 2007)

Anyone notice we are tilting towards the evil side of things. Ah well, I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## Bront (Jan 19, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Anyone notice we are tilting towards the evil side of things. Ah well, I'm in for the long haul.



That's admitedly part of the reason IC Carver felt uncomfortable.

Isida's been missing since her Fiance arived for a while.

Carver may rise again, I just don't have the time for him at the moment.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jan 23, 2007)

I understand completely--my responsibilities have been on the rise for the past couple months (hence the slower posting schedule than we'd originally hoped for). It's been great having you and Carver, Bob, and I hope that the future might hold enough time for you to make a return someday. In the mean time, good luck with real life.

If our party is indeed down to Partash, Vhir, Doral, and Dragen, I think we'll still have enough roles covered to keep going without a problem. The next two months are going to be pretty crunched for both me and Dark, but life will lighten up considerably after then, and if no one's opposed to it, we may try to recruit a bit of new blood.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Bront. Carver was an interesting character and a solid companion. It was a pleasure playing with you. Didn't we end up in another PbP-game a year or so ago that also had to stop due to time constraints? I believe so.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 23, 2007)

Well if two of our more colorful good guys are going to split from the party, it is better that it is now than when we enter the enemy's abode.  Sorry to see you two go, however.  They were solid characters.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 25, 2007)

So, looks like we'll have to do some OOC planning to be efficient. So,
- We have a decent layout of the Prince's manor, though we are not sure exactly where are quary lies
- "Jebbedo's crew" is still looking for us, or was last night. A gnome and two others
- There is a tunnel in the barracks to the manor, so it can be used to get in? (Correct me if I am wrong, Ring or Jackalope)
- Getting into the barracks is another issue (could be 'fake' prisoners, but there is danger to that)
- We still have no idea where the Baron is, unless I'm missing it in the thread somewhere

Thoughts?


----------



## James Heard (Jan 26, 2007)

I think it would be a stretch to assume that Dragen would be an integrated or listened to voice in any planning, and honestly I haven't been paying attention very much in the game because of it. Do what you want to do, Dragen will probably follow, more or less, and I seriously doubt that any contribution I have to make will make much more of a difference.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jan 26, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> So, looks like we'll have to do some OOC planning to be efficient. So,
> - We have a decent layout of the Prince's manor, though we are not sure exactly where are quary lies
> - "Jebbedo's crew" is still looking for us, or was last night. A gnome and two others
> - There is a tunnel in the barracks to the manor, so it can be used to get in? (Correct me if I am wrong, Ring or Jackalope)
> ...



I'd say disguise as prisoners and get into the manor through the tunnel in the barracks. The bugbear has to be charmed though, I think. So that he'll release us after we get into the barracks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 26, 2007)

I can charm the bugbear if you want to try this.  It's either that or try to sneak in.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm not sure the sneaking would work so well, though we would only need to get the barracks first. I'd prefer to be disguised and get to the barracks that way, as we have no guarantee that the jail/hold is in the barracks. Perhaps look like the gnome and other party or some facsimile thereof.

But, either way, a charmed bugbear is the way to go. Intimidate won't work forever.

Though I would like an answer from Ring/Jackalope on whether our best info puts our target in the manor or not.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jan 28, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> So, looks like we'll have to do some OOC planning to be efficient. So,
> - We have a decent layout of the Prince's manor, though we are not sure exactly where are quary lies
> - "Jebbedo's crew" is still looking for us, or was last night. A gnome and two others
> - There is a tunnel in the barracks to the manor, so it can be used to get in? (Correct me if I am wrong, Ring or Jackalope)
> ...




The above statements are, to your/Vhir's knowledge, accurate. In reply to your latest post, however, I would point out that the bugbear suggested that the Prince would likely be on the second floor of his manor.


----------



## Bront (Jan 28, 2007)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that, Bront. Carver was an interesting character and a solid companion. It was a pleasure playing with you. Didn't we end up in another PbP-game a year or so ago that also had to stop due to time constraints? I believe so.



We were in Mega's game, that he droped due to time and marital issues.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jan 31, 2007)

Isida's "Last seen" blank on her profile indicates that she's still around; the thread has been edited to call her attention. 

Isida, if you see this, we'd like to see you re-involve Morika in the game. If that's not a possibility for you, then we'd also like to know. Thanks.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Isida's "Last seen" blank on her profile indicates that she's still around; the thread has been edited to call her attention.



She just came back after a 1.5 mo hiatus; don't know if she's really caught up on things yet, FYI.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2007)

Isida is still here, but Isida will attempt to update this weekend, because then she's not working 12-hour days.  Not dead yet, not dead yet!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 3, 2007)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> The above statements are, to your/Vhir's knowledge, accurate. In reply to your latest post, however, I would point out that the bugbear suggested that the Prince would likely be on the second floor of his manor.



You know, I always get this confused, but to make sure I'm straight:
- The Prince is the head of the principality. I.e., the guy we want to avoid.
- The "Baron" is the one we are trying to steal back.
So, we suspect we know where the former is, but not the latter.

Correct?


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Feb 4, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 14, 2007)

So are we going to go into the barracks, and start blowing the place up from the inside and take out the guards right away?  Or try to bluff our way through and get into the manor and blow up everything before the guards in the barracks can react?  Of course, we can try talking instead of fighting, I suppose...


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2007)

I think its:
- Get into barracks somehow (someof you are are prisoners, remember )
- Use secret tunnel from there into manor (is that the basement?)
- Search basement
- Search top if we have to
The quieter, the better in Vhir's mind. We are not an army.

We'll need a way out, of course. So the ability to cause a large devision may be nice. Or if someone can get Vhir some invisibility sphere scrolls....


----------



## James Heard (Feb 14, 2007)

The plan is:

- Watch everyone else do whatever they want to do.
- Kill things
- Live
- Leave rich


----------



## MadMaxim (Mar 9, 2007)

Are we still on? I've been checking back pretty regularly, but nothing seems to be happening. I was hoping for either Dark_Jackalope or Ringmereth to give us an update on the gaming situation. I just think it's a bit hard to add more to the game from our point of view now that we've decided on a course of action and are waiting for som DM feedback.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 9, 2007)

I almost posted the same question twice today, but thought to give folks more time (its midterm exam season, after all). Ringmereth hasn't been on the boards for a month, though.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2007)

I was wondering the same.  Too bad if the game dies, since I was enjoying our little psycho family.


----------



## MadMaxim (Mar 11, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same.  Too bad if the game dies, since I was enjoying our little psycho family.



Me too.


----------



## MadMaxim (Mar 21, 2007)

Is the game put on indefinite stand-by, or what are people busy doing? I know you're around here, Ringmereth and Dark Jackalope


----------



## James Heard (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm obviously around (I'm in one of Stonegod's games), but with this much of a lull in play I'll admit that I'm not exactly bouncing around with enthusiasm about this game anymore.  I mean, I've done it before with other games (resumed after long periods of inaction) - but maybe this time if it ever restarts it would be best if Dragen went his merry way and with the others that have bowed out the GMs could resub their recruiting.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 22, 2007)

I know what you mean, and it's ashame since I felt this one had a lot of potential.


----------



## MadMaxim (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, it's a real shame...


----------



## Ringmereth (Mar 24, 2007)

We probably should have added a notice in this thread too, eh?

As you'll see in the in-game thread, this lives and breathes once more. Again, our sincere apologies for completely letting this go, but the storm has passed, and Dark and I shouldn't have problems keeping up with whatever pace works for you guys.

James, I hope you'll be willing to pick this back up, but if you've lost the motivation to keep playing with us, Dragen isn't in an absolutely vital spot right now; we could pull him along with the others. If that's what happens, we might try to pick up an extra player sometime soon.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm glad things are starting up again, but I got to warn you I'm pretty swamped until April 1, so don't expect a lot of Vhirage. Will post now, however....


----------



## James Heard (Mar 28, 2007)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> James, I hope you'll be willing to pick this back up, but if you've lost the motivation to keep playing with us, Dragen isn't in an absolutely vital spot right now; we could pull him along with the others. If that's what happens, we might try to pick up an extra player sometime soon.



I'm just not feeling him anymore. I think the loss of the more...goodly & innocent characters simply makes him a bit extraneous even. Sorry, I think I'm just going to allow him to either bow out (hah hah) gracefully or you can NPC him. Have fun guys!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2007)

Take care, man!  I hope to see you around.


----------



## Dark_Jackalope (Mar 29, 2007)

Indeed. It was good having you; Dragen was an intriguing fellow. Alas.

 - Dark Jackalope


----------



## MadMaxim (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, see you around James.


----------



## MadMaxim (Apr 30, 2007)

So, Ringmereth and Dark Jackalope, is this game going anywhere because nothing has been posted for around 2 weeks now?


----------



## stonegod (May 9, 2007)

Looks like we're dead again. Sigh.


----------



## MadMaxim (May 10, 2007)

Well, since this game obviously isn't going anywhere, I'll leave. It was fun while it lasted. See you around!


----------

